# July Testers-Fun, Sun and POAS! 13 BFP!



## twinkie2

https://www.billygorilly.com/activities-printables/seasons/3/pics/july.jpg
This is a continuation from the June thread Confuzion started. Any and all are welcome to join. We are here to support, comfort, and laugh our way through this journey of ttc, whether it's your first or last! No such thing as tmi here. Share stories, ask questions, ttc or not, it's all game here, have fun ladies and loads of :dust: on all of us!

*July Testers*
n.miller
xheylove
cravemyheart
labellavie
Deal9027
Hunni12
KatO79
shterr612
sharnw
Cheekygringo
fairyy
macydarling
bluefish1980
Bug222
Excited2See
KalonKiki
canadabear
slowloris
Bluebearmommy
Mrs Mc
wantbump
citrusfruit
KrissyB
Dantz
JessicaMarie
LoveMyBoys27
caringo
pinkturtle
Loobs
Rhodiolagal
mwah_xx
Ladybirdgb
MolGold
Lintu
emma1985
Mintastic
bornthiswayxo
30mummyof1
RonnieV
smiley4442
StarM
sn0wbunnie
CrystalRN
jumpingo
KTJ006
saranweg
sharsam1
sweetbliss89
PixiePike
MnGmakes3
Hollynesss
Ummi2boyz
wifeofbear
parinitha
Dark_Star
neff 30
starluck
AugustBride6
Wcpp
stellaluna431
SKP
DandJ
Tillys_Mum
sekhmet2013
kiwilove
Lil Mama Bear
lutz720
manifestmama
havingmyfirst
Jspencer
mom2sam

stalking-but not in the creepy way :winkwink:
confuzion
Ilovetomatoes
Lirpa11

:bfp:
lucy1
twinkie2
macy7t7 
frenchie35
MegNE922
kwynia
islandnikki
msp_teen
mkerby16
Kyliem87
Pug2012
DentDoc16
Edison23

And here is the graduate thread for everyone once they get their :bfp: started by the lovely confuzion
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2195437-tww-buddies-graduate-thread.html​


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Reporting for TTC duty! :)


----------



## n.miller

AF is not here yet, but I know she's coming. Count me in Twinkie.


----------



## confuzion

I'll be stalking!


----------



## xheylove

Hopefully making a baby in June and testing in July! :)


----------



## cravemyheart

Hey ladies! I'm joining. AF hit me last night. If my cycle is really 42 days now, I wont ovulate again til July, so I'm gonna be here for the long haul.

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome xhey & cmh!! Good luck :)


----------



## Lynny77

I'm here! Still waiting to O for June but I don't want to miss out on this party! Confuzion I hope you stalk!!


----------



## labellavie

Ill be joining.....I am nearing the end of AF. I will be testing july 4th!!! I'm hoping for a sparkler baby!!!!


----------



## n.miller

Evil witch officially claimed me after 31 days. 15 day LP.... Not bad. 


Welcome to all the ladies. FX that July brings lots of BFPs. Here's to a nice cool third trimester, and lots of spring babies.


----------



## Deal9027

Just like my cycle buddy Lynny I'm joining in on the fun now because I <3 all you ladies & I'll let you know if I officially join for July testing when the time comes. I Oed earlier than I thought which YAY for Oing on time BUT we didn't BD as though I were in the fertile window yet so I'm feeling a little disappointed that we only BD 3 days before and the day before O. 

Fx Fx Fx to everyone this cycle :dust:


----------



## Lynny77

Deal you o'd already! Just stalking your chart and it was friday that's so early for us you lucky duck! :) I'm still waiting to O. Hopefully it'll happen today! I'll just be a few days behind you!
The day before O is statistically the best day to bd on so you are definitely good!


----------



## twinkie2

:wave: Deal9027 & Lynny77-I've put you both on the list, but hoping that I get to move you to the stalker list in just a few weeks and you both have your BFP's before July! I think you have great BD in Deal! Like Lynny said, day before O is perfect!

labellavie-AF is due July 4th for me too! I hope we can both get 4th of July sparklers!


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - how are you holding up? What kind of tests will they do when you see the Dr? Fx Fx Fx you get a sticky BFP this cycle!!!!! I'm rooting for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

June started off horrible so put me in for Jul:)


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: Hunni! 

Deal-not 100% sure, when I was in for the mc, he just said he wanted to check thyroid levels and do some other blood tests but not sure what exactly, he also said he wanted to do an ultrasound and look around, make sure that everything is all where and how it should be. I think it's just a beginning, make sure there are no obvious concerns, type of thing. I don't even know what will all actually be done at this appointment or if it's going to just be a consult and schedule bloods for another day.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, good luck with the tests!!! Could you put me on stalker list for this cycle? Need to have chat w/ RE first to see what's going on so going to NTNP for this cycle :). Thank you!


----------



## twinkie2

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Twinkie, good luck with the tests!!! Could you put me on stalker list for this cycle? Need to have chat w/ RE first to see what's going on so going to NTNP for this cycle :). Thank you!

Thanks and absolutely I can, I hope everything is okay! Do you have an appt with the RE?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I do. My appt is on the 24th...a day after O! hahahaha. We have to wait approx. 1 month to get an RE appt. yep...they are that busy. Baby making business is a serious business :).


----------



## frenchie35

Here I am! AF just stopped in to let me know that June is not my month, but here's to July and testing around our 5th wedding anniversary, July 4th!


----------



## mkyerby16

Hi! Can I join? 
This month DH and I will start TTC #1 for the first time!! I'm taking my last pill on Thursday sooo will probably have my withdrawal bleed/CD1 around the 16th of this month. So yes I know there's *alot* of wishful thinking and speculation going on here with me, but hey might as well be hopeful right? :shrug: I could end up not ovulating for 5 months and be one of those post bcp horror stories, but it would be lovely if I would O just a couple of weeks after stopping and be in my first TWW at the beginning of July. I won't be charting or doing opk's or anything at first, just trying to BD as much as possible, so I won't really know if I even ovulated or not. Regardless of what happens I know I'll be POAS by the start of the 3rd week of July just for the heck of it because I won't be able to control myself! :haha:


----------



## KatO79

I'd love to join you all again, I'll try and be better this time about following everyone's progress:winkwink:

Am currently CD4 and will expect O around CD13/14 (with CD13 being slightly more likely):happydance:


----------



## n.miller

Welcome to all the new comers.

ILT - maybe you'll get lucky and o from the left and conceive. FX for you.

Spoke to RE this morning. I have a cd 3 appointment on Wednesday for blood work and an ultrasound to make sure everything is good. Then going over med schedule and off to the pharmacy to get meds. FX that this is the miracle treatment. ILT is right. Baby making is serious business and also quite pricey. Lol.


Btw I hate cd1. Feeling horrible. Tried to go outside and help DH with the landscaping we've been working on. Cramps got bad and I got sick. And I feel horrible that he's doing all the hard stuff himself.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

MK, welcome. 

Everyone else, Hi :D

N. Miller, I don't want to sound too negative but I am a little tired of hoping. I'm just having a little pity party for myself. A little rough day today :). I am sure I'll get back on my feet and TTC mode after June 24th :D. Hope you'll get great results for your test!


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> MK, welcome.
> 
> Everyone else, Hi :D
> 
> N. Miller, I don't want to sound too negative but I am a little tired of hoping. I'm just having a little pity party for myself. A little rough day today :). I am sure I'll get back on my feet and TTC mode after June 24th :D. Hope you'll get great results for your test!


ILT - I know that feeling:hugs: and it's perfectly ok to feel that way. It's how I felt before I saw the RE and had a plan. The plan is the only reason I didn't curl up into the fetal position and refuse to even look at anyone when AF showed.


----------



## shterr612

AF got me today. Please add me! I should be testing the 2nd week of July! Cycle 2, here we go! Good luck ladies! Hoping this is our cycle!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry about AF shterr612, but glad you found us and I agree :)


----------



## n.miller

Had the worst day imaginable right now. Scheduler at my RE called to book HSG for next Wednesday. Told her I had a change in insurance and gave her the id ans group number. She told me she'd verify coverage and call me back. 2 hrs later a diff lady calls and says that she was verifying my info for tomorrow's appointment and that my old insurance provider aid I wasn't covered. I told her that I changed it with someone else just that morning and told her my new inurance provider. She states "oh we don't participate with them" and proceeds to tell me tomorrow's visit will be $1050 up front. I told her I'd talk to my husband and call back. Then proceed to hang up and sob uncontrollably. Who has $1000 sitting around? 10 min later, lady number 1 calls and says "you're all set, just a $50 copay". Wtf? At this point I explain my confusion. She apologizes for woman number 2's mistake. But still. It was devastating.


----------



## cravemyheart

n miller- im sorry you had to go through that. that was very mean of the second lady.


----------



## kwynia

Wow nmiller, so sorry :( im glad you're covered but what an emotional day!


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone. It was rough. This whole process is hard, without hearing the price tag just ao I can have a baby.


----------



## twinkie2

How awful, big hugs to you n.miller and I'm so glad you only have to pay $50!!!


----------



## Lynny77

N.miller so sorry you had to go through that! Big hugs to you! This whole process is stressful enough.


----------



## confuzion

Ugh oh my gosh. Incompetent workers can honestly ruin someones day. Especially in the healthcare field. I'm so sorry you had to go through that n.miller :hugs:.


----------



## sharnw

:hi: Testing July 8th :dust:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Join me in ,
And on the off chance of a miracle I don't get AF this month, I will stalk anyway..

Actually, I just looked and I get 2 goes at it in July...


----------



## n.miller

Up way too early for my liking. RE appointment at 7am. I am beyond exhausted. Just worried now that they'll tell me the dumb woman canceled the appointment because I'm "self pay" and couldn't make a payment instead of insurance pay. Tossed and turned all night. We will see how this goes.


----------



## sharnw

GL for today n.miller, I hope your appointment is still on


----------



## frenchie35

@n.miller : I hate the 'what if' tossing and turning. I get that the night before I fly, and not because I'm afraid of flying. I just don't like so much of my experience left up to the airline/airport cronies.


----------



## kwynia

Im officially in for July, got AF this morning, but I should be ovulating around our 13th anniversary so that will be fun ;)


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome ladies, you have all been added. Good luck to everyone! :dust:

Cheeky-awesome for 2 chances in July! I just looked and IF cycle is as ususal, I will have 2 shots at July as well! I can't believe I hadn't even realized that yet. AF is due July 4th, then July 31st, hoping I don't even have to think about the 31st one though :winkwink:

kwynia-yay for o near your anniversary, have fun!

n.miller-hope you are at your appointment right now getting some answers!! Please update when you have a chance, I am very curious about the whole process :)


----------



## n.miller

Ok so appointment went smooth, thank God. We left at 6:15 after DH took care of obtaining his sample. He was freaking out a bit because they don't unlock the doors till 7:00am and they stressed getting his sample there within the hour so he went straight to the lab while I went to check in. 

They did blood work to check hormone levels. Only 1 vial instead of 13. Then a quick ultrasound to make sure I didn't have any cysts. No cysts present and a healthily 15 or so follicles per ovary. 

At check out they did say we had a balance but could pay it when we could. DH thinks end of the month. And they didn't even ask for my copay.:happydance: I was so relieved. We were home by 8 am and went back to bed. DH works from 2-11 so I knew he needed sleep. I took a short nap. Now getting ready to go to the pharmacy to fill these prescriptions. FX they don't kill the bank account.

As for meds, I'm on 5mg of femara for the next five days instead of clomid. I that .25 mg of dexamethasone for about 30 days, and I have to order the Ovidril shot. Next apt is Wednesday the 18th for my HSG. And I'll be scheduling an apt for cd12 on the 20th for another ultrasound to determine when I take the Ovidril. 

In the mean time, I plan to spend the rest of this week doing laundry and packing, followed by lots of :sex: during the non fertile part of my cycle for pure pleasure and relaxation. I am definitely going to arrange and take the Mickey ear hat picture while at Disney. I will post it when we return for hose of you who would like to see it.

Oh and I skipped temping today since I woke up 3+ hrs earlier than normal.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, I hope everything goes well with the HSG and no issue with co-pay. Remember to relax because you don't want to have a muscle spasm, which can show your tubes as blocked. It's not that painful...seriously :). Make sure you take 4 ibuprofen (totaled 800 mg) an hour before and then whatever else the doctor's prescribed for you. If they didn't prescribed any pain medication for you (I've read some people didn't get it), take another 800 mg of ibuprofen 30 minutes prior. And, they should give you antibiotics. Good luck! :hugs:

Twinkie, did you go get your tests done? 

Everyone else, Hi :wave:

nothing much going on my side. Just waiting for AF to go away :).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller. I think we posted at the same time lol. Glad to hear everything went well!


----------



## twinkie2

Nope, not yet, appointment is Monday the 16th, so just waiting for that and AF to leave, she's almost gone though, thankfully! How are you feeling with this cycle and everything going on?


----------



## Deal9027

Happy to hear your appt went well N.Miller. When are you going to Disney? I hope you have a FABULOUS time!!! You deserve it <3

Twinkie - is your appt tomorrow?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, still in the pity pool party hahahahaha. I wish I can get off facebook for a bit since seeing baby pictures all the time doesn't help. Unfortunately, my sister posts a lot about my niece on FB and I am trying to keep up with all of them :). But, I don't have much hope for this cycle also. I haven't been temping these past couple of days and kinda feel more relax with not temping. I think I am just going to temp to see if I ovulated and then stop after ovulation happen. How about you? Any new game plan for this cycle?

Mmm..Deal!! How are you?


----------



## KatO79

Cheekygringo said:


> Join me in ,
> And on the off chance of a miracle I don't get AF this month, I will stalk anyway..
> 
> Actually, I just looked and I get 2 goes at it in July...

Wow I hadn't thought of it but I actually also have 2 chances as well:happydance: Hoping we'll only need the first one though:winkwink: The only cool thing if we need the second chance is I might be able to present DH with a :bfp: on his birthday:happydance:

If there are lots of other ladies here with 2 chances, this'll be a pretty long thread:wacko:


----------



## n.miller

Deal9027 said:


> Happy to hear your appt went well N.Miller. When are you going to Disney? I hope you have a FABULOUS time!!! You deserve it <3

Deal - we leave Saturday morning. Should be there late afternoon Saturday and we come home Tuesday. It'll be nice to relax. We're only doing 1 day in the park - Hollywood studios on Monday for my birthday.

ILT - thanks for the info about the ibuprofen.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

For whatever reason, I think we always have pretty long threads every month :D. It's a good thing :D. 

FX Cheeky, Twinkie, and Kat for 2 chances in July! I am a bit jealous :D.


----------



## Deal9027

I'm relieved this morning! I had gotten back results from my annual pap that there was a slight/mild dyspacia of cells so I had to get a Colposcopy & a small pinch biopsy on my cervix last Friday. I was so PISSED because the day I had the Colpo - which I scheduled figuring it was just before my "fertile window" ended up being the day I got my most positive OPK and I was told no BDing for a couple days. I was so upset that I couldn't BD the day I finally get a positive OPK...ughhhhh. I was CRUSHED. But then FF shocked me and gave me my crosshairs as of Friday so I guess I Oed that day. This means I got BD in three days before & the day before O so at least this month wasn't a total wash but I'm really not feeling it being a sucess either since I had that procedure when my body needed to be focusing all it's attention on sperm catching egg and then since Friday I've been nervous that if the biopsy came back with cells that were deemed "pre-cancerous" they would have to do a proceedure to get rid of those cells & that proceedure you have to abstain from Bding for up to 2wks!!! So I started to feel out for this cycle & my July cycle and it had me soooooo freaking depressed. So this morning my Dr called & said that my biopsy came back good & I just need to do a follow up pap in 6/mo...HUGE relief!!! So I'm feeling back in the TTC game and I feel a huge weight off my shoulders!!! And my temp went up a little bit which makes me happier because it was on the coverline yesterday & I thought I was going to have a very short cycle if it didn't go back up!!! 

Wow - sorry for the long post but I've been holding this all in for days now!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal, good to hear everything went well. I had that for a while. It'd come back and go by itself. So I had to keep going back to my OB every 6 months for 2 years! Then I didn't have it for 1 year straight (2 checkups). So, didn't have to go back to OB for a while :). Hope it'll go away for you soon :).


----------



## twinkie2

Glad everything came back good for you Deal!


----------



## Lynny77

Deal so glad everything went well for you and you recieved good news! How stressful! Big hugs to you! You never know maybe your focusing so much on other things will help your chances this month! And glad to see your feeling better about your temps.

N.miller so glad things worked out for you this morning at the clinic! And that's great that there's no cysts! Hopefully that medication works well and you get your bfp this month:)

So jealous of the ladies with 2 chances in July! Lol. Hopefully you won't need that second chance.

ILT hopefully once the witch takes her leave you'll feel better. Hugs to you this whole ttc process is so frustrating.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, how are you doing? Do you have to go back to the RE's office anytime soon?


----------



## Lynny77

ILT im good thanks for asking! I go back to the clunic on sunday for a 3d iltrasoubd and one last blood i guess to check hormone levels and such then i guess i wait until july for my appointment with the doctor to see the results of this investigative cycle snd go from there. Thats a whole cycle away! Thats the frustrating part. Are you feeling better today?


----------



## n.miller

Deal - glad you got good news. FX for you.


Yay for good news. We were expecting meds to be in the hundreds as my insurance won't cover fertility. $4 dexamethasone and $7 for femara. Only expensive thing is the $75 for the shot. So less than $100 per month. Doable. And hopefully it won't take very many months.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, I am feeling okay. Still trying to channel my energy doing everything else and not concentrating on TTC until after the RE appointment in a couple of weeks or so. Hmm...sunday testing. I wonder if they can tell if you are successful this cycle. I know that there is such thing called early pregnancy factor test that they can do through blood. I am getting super excited for you!! 

N. Miller, that sounds really reasonable! FX it won't be too long :D


----------



## fairyy

CD1 here :hi:
Add me here. :)


----------



## Deal9027

Thanks for all the love & well wishes ladies!! You are all so flipping awesome!!! <3


----------



## Eidson23

Here I am, ready for July to come quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkie2

Eidson23 said:


> Here I am, ready for July to come quickly. :thumbup:

Aren't we all! Glad you & fairyy found us :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Oh my gosh deal. I am so glad it all came out ok and the fact that your BD was well timed is an awesome bonus.

That's great news n.miller! Well on your way to a BFP now :)


----------



## confuzion

Oh yeah and weird me just reading your tester list Twinkie - you have Lynny and cravemyheart together in one line :)


----------



## n.miller

Good news was short lived. RE won't tell me what to do next or schedule another appointment unless this cycle is paid up front. Waiting on an estimate to be emailed tomorrow. So much for an enjoyable vacation. Money is tight, but we never thought we'd be paying to have a child. I'm going to spend the whole weekend wishing we'd saved the money for fertility treatment. I'm having a rough time not blaming myself.

Sorry for being such a downer, just not having a very good day and needed a safe place to vent.


----------



## confuzion

Ugh I'm sorry that really sucks. Vent away. That's what we're here for. I hope the estimate is do-able and won't put you out too much.


----------



## twinkie2

confuzion said:


> Oh yeah and weird me just reading your tester list Twinkie - you have Lynny and cravemyheart together in one line :)

Oops!!!:dohh: Thanks for letting me know so I could fix it!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, sorry to hear that. Hopefully, it won't be too expensive. :hugs:


----------



## Deal9027

Oh N.Miller I'm so sorry you are going through this :( 

The estimate should show what insurance covers and hopefully what is left for you to pay won't be much. Have faith that if you need the RE's intervention in making a baby that it WILL happen. Have you considered looking into alternative solutions to TTC issues - have you read up on Soy Isoflavens? It's over the counter and works much like Clomid but it's non-medicinal. I haven't done a lot of research on it myself but I feel it's worth looking into. I'm using Vitex to regulate my hormones & balance my cycle & I've seen a drastic improvement in the 5 weeks I've been taking it - with zero side effects!! ILT is seeing an acupuncturist and she has found that to be a very positive experience as her acupuncturist really listens to her & is trying to help her through their alternative practices and with herbs & supplements I believe (but we can have ILT jump in to confirm for sure). Even if the RE won't see you to go over your results without $$ up front they have to give you your patient file which will have the results within it. 

When I have something on my mind that is really upsetting me I "write it out" of my system...literally. I grab a notebook and start writing down what I'm feeling and why. Sometimes if it's a decision I'm making I make a Pros & Cons list. I can honestly say that after working on it for a while & re-reading what I've written throughout the process I can usually get it tucked away in my brain instead of it being all I think about. And during very difficult times I start a Graditude Journal in which I would wake up & immediately write down what I am thankful for that day & I would write again before bed what I am thankful for. I could always come up with at least one thing & it really helps you see the positive during a negative time. 

I really hope you are able to enjoy your vacation. You deserve it!!!


----------



## twinkie2

n.miller-I'm so sorry, I missed your previous post, but went back to look at it and huge :hugs: to you. How stressful! Try to enjoy your vacation, you've been so looking forward to this and I'm hoping that all this co-pay stuff will get sorted out and turn out fine for you in the end. Remember, you can only do so much at any given time, so try not to blame or burden yourself when you have so much going on right now. It's just the way life rolls I guess. Chin up and get some cute pics to share with us :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, I agree with what Deal said. I do go to acupuncturist and she gave me a couple different pills to take. One of the pills has dong quai in it that can help with fertility and a few other herbs. I'll write it here what she gives me and see if that you can buy it and help you when I get home. She told me last week that a lot of her patients got pregnant while taking that particular herbs pill :). I do love my session w/ my acupuncturist. She is not cheap. It costs me $75 without herbs for 1 session but I do live in the San Francisco area so I am not sure if acupuncturist's fee is cheaper elsewhere. I do hope everything will work out for you soon!


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone. Trouble is we haven't met the deductible yet and our insurance will not cover anything deemed fertility treatment. I have yet to figure out how telling me when to take a certain medicine and sticking a stick in me for less than 60 secs is treatment, but whatever.

DH emailed the lady in charge of billing yesterday and politely asked her to send all emails and phone calls regarding billing to him instead of me. He knows I stress out too much over it usually to the point of tears.


----------



## twinkie2

Oh, what a sweetie, I love when dh takes charge like that, those seemingly small things that stress us out really can be a huge lift off our shoulders.


----------



## n.miller

He is very sweet and we've talked and decided if the RE is going to be too expensive, until jan (when I can get on his insurance which will cover fertility treatment), I'll see if my OB can prescribe the medications, and maybe let me know when to do the Ovidril shot. Still waiting for the financial woman to contact us. DH called her this morning 3 times and left to voicemails trying to get her to tell us how much. I like my RE and his nurses, but I'm beginning to hate this "financial counselor"


----------



## macydarling

Hi again everyone, hope Im not too late for the party. AF came a day early so today is officially CD 1 for me! My app says 11 days til my fertile period. Im ready! I was thinking of using either OPKs or preseed this month but I dont want to splurge on both. Which one do you think? Hmm...


----------



## fairyy

Hi Macy. Sorry about the AF. But we are going to :gun::witch: this time. Aren't we ? 

I am also almost 10/11 days away from fertile window. My plan for this month is to BD on days of positive opk with preseed. I get 3days of +opk and ovulate on the second day of +.


----------



## Lynny77

N.miller that really sucks all these financial roadblocks. Hopefully you don't have to pay too much out of pocket. Love that your hubby took charge! 

ILT I've been meaning to ask you about the acupuncturist. Have you been lately? Hopefully those herbs get you pregnant!

Deal love your advice. So solid. Sometimes I need to be reminded to appreciate the good already there. 

Macy hopefully July will be your month!

Confuzion I hadn't noticed crave and I were on the same line lol. I take that as a sign of luck.

Twinkie I've been meaning to tell you- I've had two eggs in the past week with double yolk. That never happens to me! It's probably just the batch of eggs I bought but I thought of you!


----------



## twinkie2

HA! Lynny! How nuts is that? I keep secretly hoping each morning when I crack my eggs that I'll get double yolks and wind up pregnant so that I can tease DH relentlessly that it was a sign we are having multiples! How's the tww treating you so far?


----------



## fairyy

Ha ha I cracked those double yolk eggs few times in last year. My DH wants me to throw them away and not to eat those. He is scared of having twins if I eat those :haha:.


----------



## macydarling

fairyy said:


> Hi Macy. Sorry about the AF. But we are going to :gun::witch: this time. Aren't we ?
> 
> I am also almost 10/11 days away from fertile window. My plan for this month is to BD on days of positive opk with preseed. I get 3days of +opk and ovulate on the second day of +.

I'm ready! I'm so glad we are on the same cycle, I hope this is our month! All of us! I honestly can't believe it is almost July already, where has this year gone?


----------



## Lynny77

Macy I know can't believe we are almost on July! And I can't believe I'm still ttc! Boo!

Fairry ha I ate the double yolk. At this point I wouldn't even mind twins!

Twinkie 2ww is going well! Still too early for anything. And I'm not overthinking everything yet which is nice:)


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: macy! you found us!

Hoping your tww can go quick lynny....and stress free, I always get so worked up, I hate it :(


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I know Twinkie! Next week I'll be mental! And every month I go through this Omg I think this might be it to crushing disappointment. So just trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## n.miller

Today was the first non flow day of my cycle. 2nd day of femara. 1st day of 1500 mg of metformin. I feel a bit nauseous, but that's to be expected since metformin is rough on my stomach. It's also day 2 of the dexamethasone. I feel like a 90 year old woman. I even have a week pill case (bought specifically for vacation). 

Thanks to AF I as probably more emotional than I should have been about the financial issue, but it still troubles me. Plus the financial lady waited till 5:30 to call DH, even though we asked her to call early as he works evenings. I'm beginning to hate her. DH may be able to enroll me on his insurance early which gives $20,000 towards fertility treatment. FX. Although I still wish they wouldn't consider telling me when to take a shot as treatment. But it is what it is.

I've been folding laundry all day to prepare to pack tomorrow. I am really good about washing and drying clothes... I am horrible at folding and putting away. I swear there were 5 massive piles of clean clothing and household items scattered around my home. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## confuzion

Haha n.miller, ME! I should probably get off BnB and go fold....tons of clothes waiting for me...


----------



## fairyy

Yes, half of the year gone. Need a BFP soon. I am planning to apply different BD plan each month till BFP. Is it TTC or science project ! But anyways I am happy experimenting. :haha:

I don't mind twins either but my DH definitely does :rofl:


----------



## n.miller

Told my DH we'd do a twin study if we have two. One in daycare, the other at my dad's house since he's retired. We'll see who turns out better. Lol.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, I went last Friday. Completely fell asleep on the table while hubby and doggy stumbled upon a wine tasting place lol. I'm going again next friday :). Not sure if it'll work but it's good for me psychologically. 

N.miller. I was the same with laundry until I got myself the folding board. It makes it so much faster and easier to fold shirts.

Macy, hi :wave:

My DH still tries to convince me to only have 1 kid. His mom wants us to have 5. I want 2....maybe we'll end up with 3! Hahaha


----------



## frenchie35

@macy : You should maybe choose the Preseed if you don't think you have a lot of EWCM before ovulation. It can help for conception but also to make the BD marathon more enjoyable. I would recommend the OPKs if you're not sure if you ovulate: if you don't have O cramps or you're not temping.

@n.miller : France has made me good about puting laundry away. Most frenchies don't have dryers, so you can only do one load per day that fits on the drying rack. You have to have a system or your dirty clothes pile up fast!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Frenchie! Maybe I will make a walmart trip and pick up both. Everything is cheaper at walmart right??

And YES to the laundry! It typically stays in the dryer until someone else needs to use it and then it sits in a laundry basket until I have another load of dirty clothes that needs a basket. It never ends!


----------



## frenchie35

@macy : I have no idea what's available at Walmart, but you should check out amazon if you just want basic test strips. You can get dozens of them for a couple bucks and some come as a pack with pregnancy tests - everything you need to make you POAS addict!


----------



## Deal9027

OMG - Laundry - it is my least favorite chore!!! I am fine with cleaning & drying but HORRIBLE at folding & putting away!!!! And it piles up SO FAST!! My household easily creates 1+ loads a day...a day ladies!!!! And don't even get me started on the state in which I find my 12yr & 13yr old's dressers when I do finally fold & go to put away...aghhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Even with just the two of us our laundry piles up so quick! And my husband has this super annoying habit of washing clothes and leaving them in the washer overnight which drives me crazy! If you're going to do laundry just do it all- don't stop halfway through. Though we're both bad for leaving things in the dryer for days or in a horrible pile on top of the dryer. I think I need to invest in ILT folder!


----------



## twinkie2

I hate laundry, but this conversation prompted me to go wash a load and hang it out on the line since it's so lovely out today...I don't mind that part, but I hate folding it and putting it away too!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I have one of this for folding clothes. Maybe I am just a neat freak but I do love that it makes storage much easier when all the shirts are folded the same size :)

https://www.flipfold.com/?gclid=Cjg...eQRqyktFEXnbSMFb_Ckrdl9w_opRxFtdXKdyNXOfD_BwE

N. Miller, I've been taking Wen Jing Tang (Tang-Kuei & Evodia Combination). It suppose to help with ovulation. But since you are taking clomid (?), I do suggest talking to your doctor or do your research first before buying it. Looks like from what I've found that it helps w/ PCOS. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/problems-trying-conceive/663244-acupuncture-chinese-herbs.html

https://www.eastwindsacupuncture.co...g-and-clomiphene-citrate-therapy-anovulatory-

https://donnadupre.com/wellness/pco.shtml

https://www.acuatlanta.net/sun-ten-...-_ikV662gb2Dom3mMKY1fDaqizZrPS34AaYCyKBPD_BwE

I used to don't mind doing laundry and was able to wash, fold, and store on the same day. Now? Pssshh...hubby wears too much clothes!!! hahaahha. He takes 2 showers daily and 3 on the weekends. I think most men are the same. It's easy to put clothes in the laundry but that's about where they are being "helpful".


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - your new avatar inspired me to change mine as well!! It's so refreshing to reinvent ourselves sometimes isn't it?!!?! And I love your goofy, carefree, happy lil monkey!!! So cute & I hope it mirrors your additude toward TTC!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Aw thanks Deal! I was so ready for a change and something fun! It matches my journal link and I want to be carefree this cycle, so we shall see how that turns out! I'd been feeling the need for some change and since I feel like I have next to no control over anything in my life right now, I decided to take charge of something simple that I have complete control of!


----------



## macydarling

Good idea! I changed mine too! New cycle needs a fresh start! And since Im clearly obsessed with running (especially during the tww! Distraction + stress relief!)...it is what it is!


----------



## fairyy

I love exercising too. But few of my friends told me not to do those lessmills classes if we are TTC. But I spoke to my instructor and she said it's ok. :) This month I did not lose any weight because I went slow during TWW and I had my wisdom tooth extraction too. So took a break. But I am definitely in for losing some pounds this month. :) 

Any BD plan for this cycle ladies ?


----------



## n.miller

Glad I'm not the only one who hatea laundry. DH left wet clothes in the wash over night. Had to redo them this morning. Ugh.

ILT - im on femara instead of clomid. Its supposed to be safer.

Planning to start BD tonight, maybe. Lol. Depends on when I get all last minute errands done. No AF or even O to deal with during vacay, so just relaxing.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladies. In joining if that's ok. Think I'll also take a leaf out of your books and change my avatar - just need to find a suitable one.


----------



## macydarling

fairyy said:


> I love exercising too. But few of my friends told me not to do those lessmills classes if we are TTC. But I spoke to my instructor and she said it's ok. :) This month I did not lose any weight because I went slow during TWW and I had my wisdom tooth extraction too. So took a break. But I am definitely in for losing some pounds this month. :)
> 
> Any BD plan for this cycle ladies ?

Is that Body Pump? OMG. I want to try that so, so badly but there are NO classes around me!

My fortune cookie from last night says: The coming month shall bring winds of change in your life. Clearly, this is a very reliable source and it means BFP :) Right?


----------



## macydarling

Oh, and I would be interested to hear everyone's BD schedules. I hope that doesnt come off creepy but I think I must be doing something wrong with our timing. My app basically tells me my fertile week and reminds me to BD those days. It also rates my fertility on a scale of 1-10. Ha.Maybe it's off though. You ladies seem like experts though. Someone draw up a BD schedule for me LOL.


----------



## macydarling

Hi again Bluefish!


----------



## fairyy

Yeah that's Bodypump, Bodyattack and CXWORX. But I am Bodyattack addict. lol. I am pretty good at Bodyattack. Bodypump I am just starting to like it. My instructor wants me to go heavy since I have been doing it for few months now. :dohh:

BD plan...Hmmm. I would say start when you see fertile cervical (egg white mucus) mucus till it dries up. You can also do opk and when you get positive do it for 3days, prior to that every other day. How long your cycles are ? Do you know when you ovulate ? For me the pattern is like I ovulate on the last day of ewcm mostly and on the second day of positive opk.

You can also try doing it every other day from cd10 to cd20 if you are not sure about ovulation. But you need to know about your cycles first.


----------



## Deal9027

Macy - have you considered charting & temping thru out your cycle to give you info on your body? Every body is different and I'm finding out SO much about myself & my cycle!! The more you know about you the better you can plan to catch that egg!!! For instance I found out I was ovulating late (CD18 in a 29 day cycle) and that I had a short LP. I've been taking Vitex to help correct this but if I hadn't temped or charted my cycle I would have still been putting all my BDing effort into CD11-16 which was actually completely missing my fertile window & by that time I was taking a break from BDing so I essentially wasn't having any baby making sex :dohh:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks for the advice! I actually am not sure when I O. My cycle used to be kind of random, between 24-31 days but finally in the past 4 months it has been consistently 28 days.

I used to get a lot of ewcm but for some odd reason this decreased after my m/c. I only saw one small glob one day my last cycle. 

I might try OPKs but Im not sure when to start using them. I think temping/charting is a great idea but I have a feeling it would stress me out...


----------



## confuzion

We followed SMEP sort of. Shorter cycle so start BDing at CD6.

So:

CD6 - PM
CD7 - NO
CD8 - PM
CD9 - NO
CD10 - PM (negative OPK)
CD11 - PM (positive OPK in the evening)
CD12 - PM (positive OPK in the afternoon)
CD13 - PM

and we haven't BD'ed since :haha:.


----------



## frenchie35

In terms of a BD shedule, I think we're going to try every-other-day starting around day 7 (I O around CD 11) instead of every day. I think it will take some pressure off and will allow us to start earlier in the cycle and still have energy to double-down right after ovulation.


----------



## Deal9027

I also plan to BD every other day until I get a positive OPK and then we'll BD 3 days in a row. I BD every other day this cycle and it really took a lot of pressure off and we really enjoyed ourselves. I was unable to do our 3 day BD marathon this cycle but because we were BDing every other day I still got some potential baby making BD in!


----------



## frenchie35

You all changed your profile pictures! So confused... but now I recognize you.

CD 5 for me. I'm going to start alternating BD on Monday and OPKs on Tuesday. I tried to start temping for this cycle this morning, but woke up a couple times during the night, so no go.

@Deal : Is it just me, or are your temps low overall? You may have talked about this on another post, but have you had your thyroid level tested?


----------



## Lynny77

lol Confuzion. We are the same- haven't bd'd since 1dpo but that was only Tuesday lol. We usually take a break during the 2ww. And towards the end I'm like- don't touch me! All that poking around is going to start af!

We usually follow the every second day until the positive opk then we do 3 in a row. We start at cd10 since my cycles run 31-34 days. When we first started ttc I was missing my fertile window completely thinking I o'd day 14. Then when I figured out I don't O until day 18 we'd go hardcore for a week or so and wear ourselves out. I like this schedule much better.


----------



## hunni12

I decided to change my picture as well lol 


This is just for laughs lol
 



Attached Files:







preg image.png
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shterr612

Cycle day 5 as well... We are on Cycle #2 of NTNP #2. I don't really have too much of a plan, just BDing apx every other day or every two days and hopefully once a day around my estimated O time. I don't chart or anything. Last month I had a 28 day cycle, so I'll go based on that. If we don't get preg after this cycle or the next, I may try the OPK route, but charting and temping would stress me out too much and if DH knew I was doing it, he would freak. He does not like to hear about O times and all that. Hence the more NTNP attitude. :)


----------



## KatO79

I'm currently CD9 and seem to be fertile according to my CM which is watery:happydance: Currently still expecting to O on CD13 or maybe 14:)

But we have no BD plan as we're trying to take things as they come and just BD when we're both in the mood while of course aiming for 2-3 times during my fertile days:thumbup: We tried SMEP, every 2nd day, every 3rd day and even one month every day which was just too much and BDing started to become a chore:wacko:

I ended up trying those FertileCM pills again as I got my chemical while using them. I'm currently taking them 3 times a day while drinking the recommended 1.9 liters of water. I'm also taking 2000 mg EPO, 120 mg Q10, 2000 mg Omega-3 a day plus my pregnancy multivitamin as they don't make pre-natal ones here:shrug: I'm also taking 5 mg of garlic extract a day (which equals 15 mg of dried garlic). 

The only thing I did with the FertileCM pills differently was start taking them from CD1 (opposed to about CD4 last time) and plan on taking them until around 3 or 4 DPO :) They seem to be helping to increase my CM (like last time) and, it seems, my libido:happydance: Our BD'ing this afternoon was _really_ great and it felt nice and more free to BD because we wanted to and not _just_ because we're "trying" for a baby:happydance:

Here's hoping all this enjoyable :sex: ends in :bfp: on our first shot for July:happydance:


----------



## dove830

:hi: I just got my first PP AF, after a 6/7 day LP....I'm already taking b6 and b12. I'm not sure when I'll O, or how long my LP will be this time, but I'm going to assume I'll be testing mid-July


----------



## n.miller

Hey ladies, DH and I just checked into our resort and since he did all the driving, I'm letting him sleep.

We got some bad news yesterday. DH has a very low sperm count, on top of my PCOS. We are going to do some unmonitored cycles while DH goes to see a urologist and determine if and how to get his count up. During these cycles, I will continue with metformin, femara, and dexamethasone, but no ultrasounds, etc. I still have my HSG scheduled for Wednesday. 

DH was very upset. Probably more than I when I got the PCOS diagnosis. This weekend vacay is exactly what we need. I may or May not temp this cycle. While chances at conception on extremely low, we're still going to use opk to determine ovulation, and BD at the right time. But not going to expect anything. That way, no disappointment if BFN, but I could get a surprise BFP.

Tonight is going to be a relaxing evening. We're doing dinner in about an hour and then watching fireworks for the Polynesian resort. Tomorrow is Magic Kingdom and Monday is my bday at Hollywood studios. 

FX for everyone over the next few days. Ttyl.


----------



## hunni12

I am so confused. Cd16 and 17 i had a positive opk n cd18 i had a negative now cd 19 i get this..and this is cm tmi pic. I feel so lost and confused now


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/15gfm1x.jpg


That's not fertile cm...maybe i do need to temp next month
 



Attached Files:







CAM00540.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: N.Miller. If nothing else - knowledge is power. So the more you know, even though they are challenges, the better to plan & conquer & get that well deserved BFP!!!! I hope you have a a wonderful time away and that tomorrow is the happiest of happy birthdays!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

I'm so sorry n.miller but a relaxed approach seems perfect until your dh can get in again. I hope you have a great vacay and a lovely birthday!


----------



## slowloris

Stalking too &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## dove830

For those that use FF, do you use the free version or the paid one? I'm thinking of temping, and I'm not sure if the paid version is worth it??
TIA


----------



## frenchie35

I use the free version of FF. I tried the features of the paid version during the free first 2 months, but I don't think they were that useful. I just use it to keep track of my temps and make a nice pretty graph for me!


----------



## cravemyheart

hunni12 said:


> I am so confused. Cd16 and 17 i had a positive opk n cd18 i had a negative now cd 19 i get this..and this is cm tmi pic. I feel so lost and confused now
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i59.tinypic.com/15gfm1x.jpg
> 
> 
> That's not fertile cm...maybe i do need to temp next month

jebus hunni. thats a lot of cm. you get wayyyyy more than I do. I doubt thats fertile cm, but thats a good sign I'd say that you're producing lots.


----------



## KatO79

hunni12 said:


> I am so confused. Cd16 and 17 i had a positive opk n cd18 i had a negative now cd 19 i get this..and this is cm tmi pic. I feel so lost and confused now
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i59.tinypic.com/15gfm1x.jpg
> 
> 
> That's not fertile cm...maybe i do need to temp next month

Wow that's a lot of CM:wacko: If I had that much, I'd use a pantyliner.

Nope probably not very fertile although some regard creamy as semi-fertile. But yeah, it should either be EWCM or watery for it to be fertile.

But don't some get creamy CM after O, because I'm assuming you weren't expecting fertile CM after you've Oed (which is when you get a positive OPK):confused: I normally go tacky/pasty myself right after I O. Also I've found out that when I get a positive OPK (for me: test=control), I O that same day.

Yeah you could try temping:)


----------



## bluefish1980

Slowloris - so sorry, I han't realised you had a loss. So gutted for you x


----------



## KatO79

bluefish1980 said:


> Slowloris - so sorry, I han't realised you had a loss. So gutted for you x

Awww so sorry to hear that slowloris:( I hadn't heard either since I was pretty bad at following the June thread. I can see you had your chemical about the same timing as I had mine:(

I know how upsetting that is, you have my deepest sympathies:(


----------



## slowloris

Thanks guys. Yeah i was really down at first but moving on and having tests next week. FX i get some sort of good news from them.


----------



## macydarling

Hi everyone. Happy Monday! I havent had a chance to catch up yet. 
I do want your opinion though. My app says to BD everyday 6/23-6/28. However, other online calculators are telling me to start BD this week. This would be fine but I would hate to "waste" good BDs this week and then have DH burn out and O next week. What do is your opinion? I know we spoke briefly about it before. Refresher: My cycle is 28 days usually and if it does vary it will be a day or so early rather than late. I want to buy OPKs but DH isnt ready for that yet (too much pressure). 
Thanks!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Try every other day if you think that would be easier. When your fertile, optimum for the sperm, and they should last for 1-3 days I think


----------



## KatO79

So I'm currently CD11 today so my expected O day is approaching:happydance: But we're just relaxing and trying to have fun this time. Here's hoping this will be our turn to get a :bfp: :happydance:




macydarling said:


> Hi everyone. Happy Monday! I havent had a chance to catch up yet.
> I do want your opinion though. My app says to BD everyday 6/23-6/28. However, other online calculators are telling me to start BD this week. This would be fine but I would hate to "waste" good BDs this week and then have DH burn out and O next week. What do is your opinion? I know we spoke briefly about it before. Refresher: My cycle is 28 days usually and if it does vary it will be a day or so early rather than late. I want to buy OPKs but DH isnt ready for that yet (too much pressure).
> Thanks!

I agree with Cheekygringo:) I would think every 2nd day is fine since I believe sperm normally live about 2-5 days with most of them living around 3 days. Since your cycle is 28 days, you could just BD everyday from around CD9 or 10 if you want to BD everyday during yout fertile days. You can also monitor CM and start BDing everyday when you get fertile CM (watery or EWCM) until it dries up when you can assume you've Oed:)

Good luck:dust:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! I guess I am trying to figure out what went wrong last cycle and learn from it. Last time we BD'd CD 5, 7, 11, 13, 14, & 16. Maybe we should have done CD 12 & 15 too? Ahhh this makes me so stressed out. I am a total control freak/planner. Lol.


----------



## macydarling

And then I read about some ladies BD multiple times a day! Ahh! Not gonna happen.


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> And then I read about some ladies BD multiple times a day! Ahh! Not gonna happen.

Nah I wouldn't BD multiple times a day either:wacko: I though BDing everyday the last time I tried it was already too much and a mood killer for us actually, don't even wanna know how it'd have been for us to BD 2 times or more a day:rofl:

I've actually read it's not good to BD multiple times a day because OH/DH doesn't get time to "load up" on :spermy:s. Think men need at least 36 hours to replenish the :spermy: supply and that's assuming the man has no fertility issues.


----------



## bluefish1980

Yeah, Kat's right. Men need time to replenish good swimmers, so to BD more than once a day is not good when TTC.

I would go every other day (if you can) and when you think it is time, try every day. Do you temp?


----------



## macydarling

Oh that is interesting and good to know! Thank you. 

I do not temp. I am embarassed to say I am really not sure how that works. I also dont want DH to feel too much pressure (just trying to make the ttc process as natural/easygoing as possible even though I am really impatient and tend to obsess about it :)) Maybe I should try temping though and keep it on the down low. I dont want to make it seem like DH isnt supportive, he totally is, he just doesnt really get all that goes into ttc (I swear sometimes he thinks we will BD and the next day their will be a baby). So since all that comes out of my mouth is constant baby related things to begin with I try not to overwhelm him with all the behind the scenes OPKs, apps, temping etc. Lol! I was just SO thankful he finally decided he was ready ttc again after over a year hiatus!


----------



## confuzion

Lol we never BDed multiple times a day and managed to get pregnant 4 times within the span of a year!

In fact I think 1 cycle we did go twice in one day..it didn't work.

Every other day and then every day for 3 days with a positive OPK seems to be more than enough!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks! When do you start the every other day? When your period ends? Maybe I will just suck it up and buy the OPKs. Lol.


----------



## macydarling

So, since I am super anal and weird I can look back and see when I BD'd the time I got my BFP. That cycle we only BD'd on CD 10, 11, 13, 14, and 15. I had a + OPK CD 14. Hmm. So it looks like we pretty much BD every day of my fertile week...


----------



## confuzion

I usually start right after my period because I started to O around CD12-13. But if you O 14-15, I would start at CD8 or 10.


----------



## macydarling

Ok awesome, thank you. I hope pregnancy is treating you well btw :)


----------



## confuzion

You know how it is. Having a hard time coping because of my past. I keep expecting the worst. Kind of trying not to think about it.

Feel most at home with the TTC gals.


----------



## KatO79

Yes as confuzion says you can start right after your period:thumbup:

Although it doesn't always work to BD the same days as when you got a BFP:( DH and I tried that the previous cycle (CD7, CD9, CD12 and CD13) but no bfp:nope:

I've quit thinking that planning which days to BD helps anything since we tried planning the first 9 months and only got 1 BFP:dohh: So we're going for the more casual way by just BDing when we feel like it but trying to avoid going longer than 3 days in between, especially when we're around CD9 or 10 (I O CD13 or sometimes 14). I found it _way_ too stressful and started thinking that each BFN was because maybe we should have chosen CD11 instead of CD10. So yeah, glad to be rid of all that stress and obssesing :rofl: 

But if you're not finding it stressful to plan, then go for it:happydance:

Also maybe try and avoid talking too much to your DH about temping, CM or anything like that as I think it is a bit of a turn off for men, I know it was for mine, especially talk about CM:wacko: Makes them feel like you're only interested in BDing to make a baby and not so much because your also into them and want to be intimate. That's my advice anyway:)


----------



## macydarling

Confuzion- I can understand how you feel! Im sure I will be the same if I ever see two lines again. I think I speak for everyone when I say us ttc gals are so grateful you stuck around!

Kat- Thank you! I do get super stressed out by the planning, I am a total perfectionist. Im thinking maybe OPKs will help me relax a bit so I at least know if we BD'd on O day and did everything we could. Totally agree about the oversharing with DH thing :) I am pretty sure we had a little TMI (is that even possible when you're married? Actually...yes, yes it is...ahem, DH) last cycle when I freaked out about CM and not getting as much ewcm these days. And then we couldnt BD the ONLY DAY I got a lil bit of it b/c DH was sick...so I woke him up at 6am the next day. Yeah
..not my proudest moment. I definitely dont want him to feel used as a baby making machine but I do remind him sometimes that really, that is the whole point of sex to begin with :)


----------



## Deal9027

Confuzion - Macy is right when she said we all are happy you're sticking around with us still TTC. We love ya girl & we are all here to cheer you on throughout your pregnancy journey :hugs:

Macy - I was thinking of you today as I went for a run. It was the first one in over a week!! This TWW has given me a major case of the blahs & we had rainy, crappy weather all last week which added to my blahs & today I finally felt up for it and it was a perfect running day. 80 sunny degrees with no humidity a happy little breeze!!! I just thought to myself Run Happy. And I did!!! It lifted my spirts 10 fold!! So thank you for being that gentle reminder and motovating me to lace up!!!

My view while on my run:
 



Attached Files:







View.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## confuzion

Gorgeous view Deal!


----------



## Deal9027

Thanks Confuzion! This is just up the road from my house & I have to say I love where I live!!! But sometimes when we have the "blahs" we forget to live in the moment & just be present in our lives. TTC can make you wait your life away if you let it!!!! I rarely get into a blah-like funk but I was definetly in one this cycle & it feels AMAZING to emerge out of it & once again stop to smell the roses!!!! I have so much in my life to be thankful for & I'm just happy to shift my focus to what I have and away from want I want but don't have.


----------



## macydarling

Deal9027 said:


> Confuzion - Macy is right when she said we all are happy you're sticking around with us still TTC. We love ya girl & we are all here to cheer you on throughout your pregnancy journey :hugs:
> 
> Macy - I was thinking of you today as I went for a run. It was the first one in over a week!! This TWW has given me a major case of the blahs & we had rainy, crappy weather all last week which added to my blahs & today I finally felt up for it and it was a perfect running day. 80 sunny degrees with no humidity a happy little breeze!!! I just thought to myself Run Happy. And I did!!! It lifted my spirts 10 fold!! So thank you for being that gentle reminder and motovating me to lace up!!!
> 
> My view while on my run:

Ahhh omg that looks so beautiful I just want to jump into the pic and run with you!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## macydarling

Deal9027 said:


> Thanks Confuzion! This is just up the road from my house & I have to say I love where I live!!! But sometimes when we have the "blahs" we forget to live in the moment & just be present in our lives. TTC can make you wait your life away if you let it!!!! I rarely get into a blah-like funk but I was definetly in one this cycle & it feels AMAZING to emerge out of it & once again stop to smell the roses!!!! I have so much in my life to be thankful for & I'm just happy to shift my focus to what I have and away from want I want but don't have.

I can definitely understand that. Ahh I love how a good run can always change your mood for the better! Even during the tww! Do you think you will run through your pregnancy when you get your bfp?


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Deal what a beautiful view! And I love what you said about focusing on what you do have. I think I needed that gentle reminder. It's so hard not to get fixated on what you want! 

Confuzion I'm so glad you're sticking around too. We all love and support you so much! And you once did it twice in one day one cycle??? What?? lol My eyes bugged out of my head when I read that;)

Macy I hear you about the control thing. There's only so much you can control in this ttc process. Every month I try to do something a little different just because it makes me feel like I'm doing something. My big thing for June was to do it twice in one day lol because 2 of the girls in the May thread got bfp's doing that. That didn't work out lol. 

Twinkie how are you doing? You must be gearing up soon? You too ILT!


----------



## twinkie2

Yep, just entering my fertile week lynny!! O is predicted for the weekend :happydance:!

Deal-that pic is beautiful! and you are so right, you can wait your life away in this ttc game, I'm trying very hard to be grateful for good things when they happen. I updated my journal with today's appointment info, don't know much yet, but so far, no bad news, and that is definitely a good thing! (haha, this just made me think of Martha Stewart, no one will probably know what I'm talking about, but whatever!)

And C, I'd miss you too much if you left us here in ttc, it's been such a journey so far, but I'll always stalk you, even when you do move on for that beautiful baby you are carrying :)


----------



## confuzion

Love you girls <3 Thank you :hugs:.

Lynny - it wasn't planned lol, the mood struck. It's definitely not the usual. But yeah cycle was still a bust.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Lynny, still stalking here :wave:. CD 9 today, another week before O time. How are you?

Everyone else hi :)


----------



## Deal9027

I just want to say I LOVE YOU to all you ladies!!! You all are the best & I really don't know how I'd be surving this TTC journey without you all!!! I am feeling so happy & bright today - I honestly think I would laugh if AF showed - I'm in that good of a mood!!! My mood better not crash when she arrives - I already had my fair share of the grumpy blahs!!!! I'm SO ready to take all of this positive energy & put it into my next cycle!!!


----------



## macydarling

Hi tomatoes!

That is awesome Deale! Loving the positives vibes. 

Twinkie you are pretty close in your cycle to me! I am on CD 6 I believe.


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - enjoy the BD marathon & Fx Fx Fx you catch that egg!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatO79

Sounds good Deal, welcome to the positive vibes club:happydance: Here's hoping it results in a :bfp: for us both:dust:

Macy: yeah not much you can control when you're TTCing, unfortunately:nope: But I'm also a bit of a perfectionist myself so I get where you're coming from:thumbup: I just got tired of all the planning so I chose to drop it all and relax and have fun the next few cycles until we get a referral from our GP:happydance: But as long as you and DH aren't stressed then keep at it:happydance:

Here's hoping we *all* catch our eggs:dust:


----------



## n.miller

Deal9027 said:


> :hugs: N.Miller. If nothing else - knowledge is power. So the more you know, even though they are challenges, the better to plan & conquer & get that well deserved BFP!!!! I hope you have a a wonderful time away and that tomorrow is the happiest of happy birthdays!!!!




twinkie2 said:


> I'm so sorry n.miller but a relaxed approach seems perfect until your dh can get in again. I hope you have a great vacay and a lovely birthday!

Thank you for the birthday wishes. We had a great trip. I dragged DH around the parks both days and we stayed till close both nights. We're exhausted. Got late check out though, so I'm letting DH sleep. We only practiced BD once though because we were so tired. Lol.

I almost didn't take the photo because of news we got last Friday, but I felt like not taking it would feel like giving up. I wanted to take it as a symbol of hope. I took 2. One in the gift shop at the hotel and one in the park. I may take one more before we leave.

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/fatelesswanderer/imagejpg1_zps9f517ff0.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/fatelesswanderer/imagejpg2_zps8fa8dcc3.jpg


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies, i miss yall in the june threadhAha


----------



## macy7t7

I am in my fertile period lol, how that sounds, i had a positive opk yesterday and today so still trying to do the deed :winkwink: so to speak for the next two days or so depending when my surge ends.

This is my first month actually getting positives on the opks as the previous two month i didnt get anything, i must have been doing it wrong and suddenly cracked it, i dont know?? 

I have been taking primerose oil for the past two months and i havent noticed a difference yet and i was hoping to chart but with my lo getting me up at the crack of dawn and then i forget i dont think its going to work. I have figured that my base temp though is 36c.
I dont get the dreaded af until the 2nd of july give or take a day or two so if my surge ends tomorrow Thursday or Friday will be the start of my dpo and i am looking forward to my tww although this is my 5th cycle trying.

Is anyone in a similar time line to me and is anyone symptom spotting over the tww, as i know i will be!

All the best xx :coffee:


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome macy7t7! I'm fairly close to you, O is suspected for me on Saturday so we are likely just a few days apart! I know there are a few others with AF due around the same time, so you are in good company here! Good luck to you!

n.miller, love the pics and happy to hear you are having such a wonderful time!

Deal-I too have a super positive attitude today, it's wonderful, hopefully it will stick around in the tww, but I see your temp is way up today :happydance: that's good reason to be positive, when will you test!!!???

hunni-i'm still stalking over in June, but been so busy it's hard to keep up everywhere.

ILT-hope you are doing well, I know you're ntnp this cycle, but still holding out loads of hope for you!

asm-holy ewcm, batman!! Taking EPO again this cycle as my confirmed bfp was an EPO cycle, seriously, it's ridiculous how much I just had when I went to the bathroom, makes me sad to wipe it away, sorry that's gross, but I want it for all of DH's swimmers, realistically though, it will be another 10 hours before we bd today I'm guessing, so I'm probably fine :haha: ahhhh, the things we worry about in ttc!


----------



## Lynny77

lol Twinkie you want to save it for his swimmers. So funny! Maybe I'll try epo next month. Just for something new lol. Though cm is pretty decent for me but more would be better!

N.miller happy belated birthday! And so glad you had a good getaway! Love the pics! Now that you know what you're up against that'll help with getting the elusive bfp.

welcome macy7t7!

ILT I'm doing well! Just in the 2ww sitting around waiting. Not crazy just yet. Give me a day or two:) How's the ntnp cycle? is it hard to not actively try?

Deal and Kat love the positive energy!


----------



## Deal9027

:rofl: Twinkie - I totally got the giggles from you not wanting to waste that fertile cm!!! I've had the same exact thought when I've gotten it too!!! Too funny!!!! 

TTC really is a shameless thing isn't it?!!! If anyone ever told me I'd be sticking my finger up there to check out my cervix & confirm what CM I have I'd have laughed and confidently told them NOT A CHANCE!!! :shrug: What has happened to me?!?!!!


----------



## Deal9027

N.Miller - I love the pics & am SO glad you took them!! Never give up!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, NTNP? Who am I kidding? DH has been asking when I am going to ovulate. I told him in a week or so and he told me that he'd get ready for it. Not sure what are included in the "getting ready" part for him. Hah! I don't think I can get away with NTNP when DH is super charge with getting me pregnant by August (according to him). I didn't have the heart to tell him that my womb doesn't go with anyone's schedule. It's very rebellious! Can't even put it in jail and make it do what we want it to do :). I am thinking we need some medicine to make it more compliant :). With that said, I am not sure what's going on this cycle lol. Maybe trying but not hoping? Is there even such cycle? Sorry ladies. I am just feeling "meh" this cycle and not feeling very positive. So, I'll just stalk for now until something different happen. Maybe after the meeting with RE next Tuesday!


----------



## macydarling

LOL tomatoes about DH getting ready! My DH actually said the same thing and I was like what, gonna give the swimmers a little pep talk or something? He said sort of! I told him to give them better directions since they clearly got lost last month!

I totallt can relate to how you feel. I definitely have had cycles where Im like, meh, indifferent, NTNP but then I end up obsessing anyway come O time. But this cycle Im READY. Got my game face on! Im probably just going to try to BD this coming Mon-Fri (fertile week) and then whenever else we feel like it for fun. Im also going to drop back a bit with my running (but I love it SO much and exercise is always good for you right?!?) and just run a comfortable pace whenever/however long I feel like. Just so my body can focus on making a baby rather than seeing how fast and far I can run. Not sure if that will help but it cant hurt. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Tuesday. Also hope this week goes by fast!


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> LOL tomatoes about DH getting ready! My DH actually said the same thing and I was like what, gonna give the swimmers a little pep talk or something? He said sort of! I told him to give them better directions since they clearly got lost last month!

OMG I totally LOLed at this, maybe I should get DH to do the same:rofl:

Sure ILT, you can try but maybe not get your expectations up and just see what happens:)

I'm currently CD12 today and will most likely O tomorrow:happydance: Getting sore nipples which seems to happen some hours before. We BDed CD9 and CD11 and I think DH is into seeing if we can get one more try in there (maybe tonight or early tomorrow morning) but I told him only if he's into it and not just for baby making since we're trying to be NTNP and be relaxed about it:winkwink: We'll see what happens:) Here's hoping it happens for us this time:happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kat, looks like we are in the same boat! 

Macy, LMAO! Men! :D Regarding running, I do love to jog (key word jog and not run ahhahaha) but was told to hold off on it until way later by my acupuncturist. She told me to exercise 3 times a week and only walk until I sweat a little. mmm...yea...that's not working for me. I felt super stressed out these past three weeks. I went back up on my treadmill...I walked...2.3 miles :). enough for a little sweat :D. I like my daily sweat. It makes me feel accomplished. I love the view of your running trail Macy! Mine is the tv and whatever junk shows that I recorded hahahaha.


----------



## Lynny77

It is so hard with the running. For the first few months I was ttc I wouldn't run during my 2ww. I guess I just got tired of putting my life on hold for something that may not happen. And when I did get pregnant a year and a half ago we weren't really trying and I was running- actually that was one of my big signs. My normal 5k was sooooo hard! So I guess it just depends on what makes you feel comfortable and good!

I get where you're coming from to ILT- trying not to get my hopes up until I see the doctor in July and find out what the next step will be. It is hard though to keep the hope at bay! I just don't want that crushing disappointment again!


----------



## Bug222

hey ladies!!! im down for the June testing thread but not holding out too much hope as it is the first cycle after a MMC and I really have no clue what is going on! lol So I thought I would join here and hopefully get my BFP in July! :)


----------



## macydarling

Yea, maybe I wont cut back after all :) I may actually go insane during the tww without a little sweat. I think I will just keep it 5 miles and under and hold off on any long runs. That actually isnt my running trail, someone else posted it and I was being jealous :) I am stuck on the treadmill work
days but luckily I get to run trails every weekend with DH. I recently had the idea for him to bike while I run (he is not a fan of running) and I dont know why I never thought of that sooner.

Welcome Bug!! Sorry for your loss...hoping you will get your rainbow baby with us! Call me crazy but I have a good feeling about this month. Good vibes from everyone. I think this is all of our month!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well, waiting on AF to make up her mind what she is doing, but if she is playing tricks and finally shows up, I have now lost my 2 goes cause this cycle is in overtime... 

I bet that is the witches plan all along...


----------



## hunni12

I hope it isn't the witch cheeky.


Had to share this with my July ladies...for 3 nights I have been dreaming about this frer and each dream it keeps getting darker and darker and tonight I got a fortune cookie and here was my fortune
 



Attached Files:







fortune.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## slowloris

hi all, im cd13 atm. on a normal cycle i ov around cd15 or cd16. me and oh havent dtd properly for almost a week. so somethings gotta give soon! and its be right around fetrtile time. i thought i could just ignore ttc and wait for blood results but its soo tough! im itching to use my opks! 
must keep myself busy!


----------



## frenchie35

@macy7 : Welcome! I'm using my OPKs and should get a positive in the next couple days and O on Friday or Saturday. Looks like a couple of us will O at the same time!

As for what it means when a DH says he's "getting ready" for O-time, I think that just means he'll hold off on the self-love!

I stopped running in Dec-Jan since it had been about 6 months we were TTC. But when Spring started showing up in late Feb I couldn't wait and worked back up to my usual 2-3 weekly 5k's. Gotta get that sweat in somehow!

I started BD yesterday (CD 8) and could tell it's a little earlier than I usually start because BD was a little uncomfortable. I guess Ms Cervix is not prepared for swimmers!


----------



## n.miller

Hey ladies. I plan to catch up on everyone this afternoon. Just wanted to stop in and say I'm on my way to my HSG. Hopefully good news awaits us.


----------



## KatO79

Hi everyone:wave: 

ILT: Yeah seems we're in the same boat:) 

I find it very funny that DH and I are supposed to be pretty much NTNP but he's all gung ho about getting enough tries in:haha: Probably wants to give it a good go so we can try and avoid going through assisted conception.

So today is CD13 and I'm ovulating:thumbup: DH wanted to give it one more go so we BDed this morning before he went to work:thumbup: FX:happydance:


----------



## Excited2See

Can you ladies count me in? I'm testing the weekend of july 4th which would be an amazing bay present (my bday is two days after 4th of July!)! I feel pretty good about this cycle!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome Bug & Excited!!! 

N.miller-good luck, hope it's all good news for you!


----------



## confuzion

FX for good news n.miller! Will be stalking for an update!


----------



## Eidson23

FRER today is pretty blank..even the negative :( 10dpo
https://i60.tinypic.com/kuhc4.jpg


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - I <3 LOVE <3 your tickers!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: So sorry for the BFN Eidson. I hope the :witch: stays away and you get your BFP!


----------



## macy7t7

Thanks ladies, apologies to Kat and everyone struggling. Im 37 and didnt think this would happen any time soon so feel blessed.

Baby dust to everyone and heres to a July of BFP to everyone xx


----------



## Rhodiolagal

KatO79 said:


> Well I think I'm out for my first chance at a July bfp :cry: I just checked and I have some blood at my cervix so af will be here tomorrow:cry:
> 
> I don't get it, thought we timed things really well this time but I guess not:nope:
> 
> So I'll be having myself a good cry the next couple of days so I can be more positive about my second chance at a July bfp. But I'm starting to think our gp is right and that we need assisted conception to conceive:cry: I just wish he'd hurry up and give us our referral:dohh:

So sorry Kat. This ttc stuff is so difficult. Cry as you need to, then get right back on DH for some BD for next round. There is no social justice or fairness in this ttc stuff.


----------



## fairyy

macy7t7 and twinkie congrats :flower::happydance: what a great start to July :wohoo:


----------



## n.miller

Kat and cheeky - sorry to hear you may be out.

Kat - I know how you feel about the relax comments. They suck. :hugs: does your insurance require a referral or can you ask for one?

Macy - sorry about the infection.

Hunni - :hugs:

Twinkie - :happydance: yay. FX it gets nice and dark. You deserve it.


----------



## KatO79

Rhodiolagal said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I'm out for my first chance at a July bfp :cry: I just checked and I have some blood at my cervix so af will be here tomorrow:cry:
> 
> I don't get it, thought we timed things really well this time but I guess not:nope:
> 
> So I'll be having myself a good cry the next couple of days so I can be more positive about my second chance at a July bfp. But I'm starting to think our gp is right and that we need assisted conception to conceive:cry: I just wish he'd hurry up and give us our referral:dohh:
> 
> So sorry Kat. This ttc stuff is so difficult. Cry as you need to, then get right back on DH for some BD for next round. There is no social justice or fairness in this ttc stuff.Click to expand...

Thanks Rhodiolagal. I've been crying off and on all day and being on af hormones makes me extra weepy than normal:cry: I'm sure I'll be fine in a few days (expecting to O again in about 13-14 days or so), just feeling _sooo_ frustrated right now. Don't really get why despite our best efforts, things always go wrong for us:cry: 

It doesn't help that no one else in my circle of family, friends and acquaintances has had this much trouble other than my American SIL but she was 41 when they started trying so she keeps telling me I'm young, as if it means DH and I can't possibly be having problems because we're under 40:dohh: So frustrating, she keeps saying relax and it'll happen and I know she means well but I feel like punching her every time :grr: 

Not to mention my Narcissitic mother (has Narcissitic Personality Disorder in a bad way) keeps mentioning how she had 6 kids and _never_ had any problems conceiving:dohh: She even got pregnant at 41 with me, that she'd been pregnant before and it makes things easier doesn't seem to register with her. She also tells me every time she sees me how much fatter I've gotten since last time (so not true) and if I'm sure I'm not pregnant:dohh: 

Then there are some of DH's stupid friends who ask us when will we have a baby and one of his friend's even asked me if I don't want a child, insensitive fertile witch:cry: The only ones that had fertility issues and conceived with ivf we barely talk to so not much support over here for me. My best friend tries to be supportive but she doesn't really understand what it's like since she's single and not ttcing.

So sorry for the long rant:(

*n.miler*: There is no insurance problem since getting fertility treatments here is basically free, just told my gp to refer us now. He probably went home already so I'll first get his answer tomorrow. As I told macydarling, our gp will refer us since we've been trying for almost as long as required and I'm sure they bend the rules a bit. Think 12 months is just a general guidline and it's up to the gp to make a judgement call based on the information he/she is given. As said, the rule is there to avoid having couples come in after 3-5 months trying and wanting fertility treatments since the state doesn't want to pay unless the couple is really, really having problems conceiving on there own.

I'd also say a woman with very regular cycles and a DH with normal sperm quality who've been trying for as long as we have is definitely a couple who'll get the referral and are having problems.


----------



## macydarling

OMG congrats other Macy! Yay! 

So sorry Edison but it is still early! One day can make a big difference. You could have bfp tomorrow!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats on all the bfp's! :happydance: And sending out extra :dust: to all those still waiting/struggling. :hugs: 

AFM: just had an interesting spike on my ff temp chart. Usually spot on at 96.8 then jumped to 97 yesterday and up again to 97.1 today? First month temping... So what does that mean? No ewcm yet but cervix is high, soft and open.
Also slight twinges in left side feels like early ovulation pains??? But if so it seems really early.. Like over a week early to O!! Think I should pickup an opk? Never used one so perhaps get a digital type... Not sure just seems too early to O but am worried now might miss it. :shrug: might be best to just bd like crazy all month :haha:


----------



## n.miller

Kat - good luck to you

macy7 - sorry I missed your post. Congratulations!


----------



## smiley4442

Welcome to all the new ladies!!

Sorry to those AF got :( !






hunni12 said:


> Morning ladies. Am i the only one left in the june thread?
> 
> I never made it past 5 days late and here i am 6 days late. I got a pregnancy test 2 days ago but chickened out on taking it because i don't feel pregnant.

Hunni :test: lol, hoping you get your BFP.




twinkie2 said:


> As for me ladies, I am calling a cautious :bfp: as of today!!

Yay! Twinkie congrats ;) I think I want to open the August thread lol :dohh:




macy7t7 said:


> Hi waiting for af to hit any day now should be about 15/16 dpo did an afternoon test not holding wee or anything on an internet cheapie and got a BFP. Just in shock now
> View attachment 780319
> 
> 
> Just gonna wait it out now and check in a few days time to make sure.

Beautiful Line Macy! Congrats.



AFM: cd5 AF is pretty much out the door. 5 more days til I start using OPK's.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats twinkie and macy!

Alright Alright I'll test


----------



## canadabear

hunni12 said:


> Congrats twinkie and macy!
> 
> Alright Alright I'll test

:yipee: so sending you a ton of :dust:....... Eeeekkk.. :hugs: so hoping for your :bfp:


----------



## fairyy

Yay test hunni :test:


----------



## macydarling

Check back asap Hunni!!! Ahhhhh!


----------



## twinkie2

maybe you should smiley!!


----------



## hunni12

So i have a new choice dollar general test..should i go get a frer?


----------



## twinkie2

If you want to, but maybe just use your cheapie first? It really depends how squinty you want to get, but if you are truly 6 days late, your cheapie should show without a problem I would think.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

It's ok to rant kat079. This is hard stuff and I am glad you are getting a fertility consult to get some help. Maybe all you will need is a couple of pills to get you going. I know it's tough when others get pregnant without even trying. One of my best buds, just got preggers as she was using natural family planning methods. Go figure. I would like nothing more than to go through this with her . . . but my body just wasn't built that way. You have to remain persistent though . . .keep at it. We will be there for you.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Congrats twinkie and macy7t7! Thanks for sending out the baby dust. 

Eight days to go until I test. Can't wait for our POAS party on July 9th. I hope there's lots to celebrate.


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats Macy727 - feeling like this is a lucky thread to be in - glad I joined it lol!


----------



## twinkie2

I think we are about to see a bunch more bfps soon!!


----------



## KatO79

Rhodiolagal said:


> It's ok to rant kat079. This is hard stuff and I am glad you are getting a fertility consult to get some help. Maybe all you will need is a couple of pills to get you going. I know it's tough when others get pregnant without even trying. One of my best buds, just got preggers as she was using natural family planning methods. Go figure. I would like nothing more than to go through this with her . . . but my body just wasn't built that way. You have to remain persistent though . . .keep at it. We will be there for you.

I hope you're right Rhodiolagal. I'm just starting to get a bit scared that maybe there's something seriously wrong with me since DH's SA is deemed "normal":( 

It sounds like they really go to work here based on what I've read about both the clinics our GP refers people to and based on my results will be most likely starting IUI or IVF. Would love to know which since I can't find anything on what's normal if both are under 40 and DH has such a good SA result since they all seem to "require" DH has poor :spermy: quality:confused: 

Typical, it's (almost) always people not trying at all that get pregnant easily:dohh: Fortunately no one I know is currently interested in trying to get pregnant (don't know about all of DH's friends though). The people I know best are either single or just not ready for a baby yet.

Just feel like it's hard to be persistant when I'm constantly seeing AF every single month, at least for 9 cycles out of the 10. The Chemical has of course been the hardest blow. 

Hoping we can soon get an appointment and that we soon find out what the problem is.


----------



## hunni12

Had one more opk left and this was the result
 



Attached Files:







CAM00581.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## frenchie35

@hunni : Since LH and HCG are very similar, OPKs can detect if you are pregnant. You should try a HPT to be sure though.


----------



## fairyy

Ya try HPT, not OPK.


----------



## hunni12

I know i just felt like wasting my last opk lol.


Also what is everyone plans for the 4th of july


----------



## macydarling

Ladies today is not my day :( Got some bad news about my student loans. Apparently some new law passed to increase how much I pay and it has gone from 400 a month to over 600 bucks. DH called to see if this was a mistake (that is an entire paycheck of mine that I wont see) and they got all huffy and said if we wanted to get technical they could charge me 2 GRAND per month instead. :( I put the kids down for a nap and just bawled my eyes out. Ugh!!! 

Hunni...I got a positive OPK last time I got a BFP. Def try a HPT and keep us updated!!

AFM, I now have a sore throat. Please enlighten me as to how I could be getting sick when Im on antibiotics already for the bladder infection?!? Not my cycle at all I fear. Cant wait til this work day is OVER. But thank you Hunni for reminding me Friday is a holiday so I will have OFF YAY!


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Ladies today is not my day :( Got some bad news about my student loans. Apparently some new law passed to increase how much I pay and it has gone from 400 a month to over 600 bucks. DH called to see if this was a mistake (that is an entire paycheck of mine that I wont see) and they got all huffy and said if we wanted to get technical they could charge me 2 GRAND per month instead. :( I put the kids down for a nap and just bawled my eyes out. Ugh!!!

OMG that's just insane:dohh: In this country, they can't make you pay more than you can afford to (so they need to leave you with enough money so you can pay bills and stuff, even if you're married). So if you don't have a job, they can't get any money at all (which is my current situation). It sounds crazy that they can make you pay money you don't even have since they're talking about getting 2000 out of you. Sorry macyd:( Is there no way you can get them to take just a little bit less because it can't be right that you'll be working for nothing (technically)until your loan is paid?


----------



## macydarling

KatO79 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Ladies today is not my day :( Got some bad news about my student loans. Apparently some new law passed to increase how much I pay and it has gone from 400 a month to over 600 bucks. DH called to see if this was a mistake (that is an entire paycheck of mine that I wont see) and they got all huffy and said if we wanted to get technical they could charge me 2 GRAND per month instead. :( I put the kids down for a nap and just bawled my eyes out. Ugh!!!
> 
> OMG that's just insane:dohh: In this country, they can't make you pay more than you can afford to (so they need to leave you with enough money so you can pay bills and stuff, even if you're married). So if you don't have a job, they can't get any money at all (which is my current situation). It sounds crazy that they can make you pay money you don't even have since they're talking about getting 2000 out of you. Sorry macyd:( Is there no way you can get them to take just a little bit less because it can't be right that you'll be working for nothing (technically)until your loan is paid?Click to expand...

I guess my old loan company was bought out and these new people are just an utter nightmare to deal with! I was getting way to worked up so I put the whole thing on pause until I get home from work. Thanks so much for the sympathies though :) It really does help. And thanks.for letting me vent even though this isnt BnB related :)


----------



## wantbump

Twinkie CONGRATS!!! :happydance: 

Macy congrats to you too!!

Hunni :test::test::test:

AFM waiting to ovulate. Last month i O'd today on CD9 but normally I O on cd14 so have been testing early. Let's see whats in store!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and H&H 9 months to twinkie and macy on their :bfp:! Hoping for sticky beans for both of you! :dance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs2::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny::blush::dust:<3

Sorry and :hugs: to those that the :witch: got. :sad1:
I hope that this cycle brings you better luck. :dust:

I'm sorry that your TTC journey has been so rough Kat. Hopefully that referral will come through soon and it won't take you much longer to conceive your beautiful bean. :hugs:

I'm sorry about the bladder infection and student loan stuff MacyDarling. Get well soon dear. :hug:

Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:
I saw that one of you is trying to hold out until the 7th? It looks like we're testing buddies! :D
I also saw that one of you was here because of an "oops"? I'm also here due to an "oops". Maybe we can support each other until either AF gets here, or if she doesn't show then I suppose that's a sign that we were more ready for another baby than we had previously thought. :winkwink:

Good luck this cycle to those waiting to O! :thumbup: :dust:

For those of us still in the TWW, I hope it goes by fast for all of us! :coffee:


----------



## kwynia

I am really trying to wait until AF due on the 6th to test but it's gonna be hard. I haven't had any stellar symptoms yet, all pretty regular stuff.


----------



## Bug222

oMG OMG OMG Twinkie!!! Woohoo!!!! 

Yay congrats Macy7!!!

Kat sending you lots of :hugs:- I could have written your posts when I was TTC my son. It took a year of perfectly timed BDing. It gets into your head. Vent, cry all you need to. I really hope you get your BFP in the very near future.

Macydarling- what a rough time for you right now. I hope things turn around soon!

Hunni- ??? We are dying to see that HPT!!! 

Happy Canada Day to the Canadian ladies on here!!


----------



## mwah_xx

KalonKiki said:


> Congrats and H&H 9 months to twinkie and macy on their :bfp:! Hoping for sticky beans for both of you! :dance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs2::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny::blush::dust:<3
> 
> Sorry and :hugs: to those that the :witch: got. :sad1:
> I hope that this cycle brings you better luck. :dust:
> 
> I'm sorry that your TTC journey has been so rough Kat. Hopefully that referral will come through soon and it won't take you much longer to conceive your beautiful bean. :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry about the bladder infection and student loan stuff MacyDarling. Get well soon dear. :hug:
> 
> Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:
> I saw that one of you is trying to hold out until the 7th? It looks like we're testing buddies! :D
> I also saw that one of you was here because of an "oops"? I'm also here due to an "oops". Maybe we can support each other until either AF gets here, or if she doesn't show then I suppose that's a sign that we were more ready for another baby than we had previously thought. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck this cycle to those waiting to O! :thumbup: :dust:
> 
> For those of us still in the TWW, I hope it goes by fast for all of us! :coffee:

I am trying to wait until the 9th! Very good of me but dh is 3000 miles away so waiting for him! Fx That :witch: doesn't get me as I do enjoy a good old poas and analysis!!!


----------



## mwah_xx

Rhodiolagal said:


> mwah_xx said:
> 
> 
> Uk ladies - where do you get your cheapies from? Want to get a supply (plus a frer) to take back to Dubai with me as I have only found cb out there and from this I have heard baaaaaaaaaaad things ;)
> 
> Though I will need your help not to take them until the 9th because don't want to do it without dh!!!x
> 
> Stay strong mwah. I am not even feeling tempted to test early, but I think it's because I have zero symptoms. Hopeful, but not optimistic.Click to expand...

Thank you!! I will try! Otherwise I'm sneaking away from my mum and sending dh pictures of pee sticks whatever the outcome!!

At least this way if no :witch: then I will be at least 4 days late!

And my boobs can take a few more pokes!!!!


Twinkie - congrats!!!!!! :babydust: all round please!


----------



## emma1985

I'm desperate to know, I hate waiting, got some ic tests, might start in the next few days!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome and lots of :dust: to all the new ladies!

Hunni - another month of everyone on the board chanting :test: for you. Why do you keep doing this to us? LOL

AFM - Just POASing the days away, waiting for a positive OPK (they're still extremely light) and/or a little more enthusiasm about this month.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks KalonKiki and Bug222:hugs:

Yeah it's really starting to get to me. Starting to fear I might have junkie eggs or something since I'm 35 and DH is in the clear:wacko: It doesn't help that there's some pressure here from some people and no one really understands my situation. If we do need assisted conception, we'll be the first in DH's family since no one else has had issues (neither his grandparents, parents or the soon to be ex-SIL had *any* problems conceiving). His parents think I haven't gotten pregnant yet because I "want it too much" or some nonsense like that:wacko: Easy for them to say since they started in their mid-20s and had better chances and more time. For them, babies just happened and they had 3.

I'm still hoping it won't come to it but glad I got the ball rolling now instead of later. One can hope I'll conceive in the meantime since it'd be more comfortable:winkwink: If the 2nd chance for July is a bust, maybe the vacation in August will help since I'll be Oing during.


----------



## Eidson23

This afternoon's Wonfo. Not a whole not going on, I don't think :(
https://i57.tinypic.com/lhbig.jpg


----------



## saranweg

Hello all! 

I'm new to this forum. I will also be testing in july! My period is due tomorrow. I was supposed to test today but I got nervous and decided to wait until af is actually late (af is due tomorrow). So hopefully I will be testing either the 4th or 5th! Just a few more days! 

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP! I'm so happy for you! (And jealous haha :p) 

To everyone else stay strong! Hopefully our BFPs are just around the corner!


----------



## sharsam1

Well I am also expecting Af on the 4th...I think I'm out tho. I started with so many symptoms 1dpo...my breast were getting more & more tender...they don't hurt as much as they did..and cramps getting stronger on the left side so I think the witch will show n a few day :( getting so down.


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry Eidson - she is 10dpo though right? Isn't that still pretty early?


----------



## saranweg

Sharsam1 - I feel you :( I had spotting on Sunday night right before bed and assumed it was my period and cried myself to sleep. I think DH thinks I'm going crazy haha he was sweet though and rubbed my back until I passed out. It's hard not to get emotional, it's so important to us! 

But until the witch comes there is still hope! :) wishing you all the luck in the world!


----------



## hunni12

OH said he wants me to take it in the morning so he can be there. Im so nervous lol but after dtd today i had some utuerine cramps but no bleeding


----------



## Eidson23

mintastic said:


> sorry eidson - she is 10dpo though right? Isn't that still pretty early?

10dpo...I know it's still early...we had a shadow line on the FRER yesterday morning so I guess I was expecting a noticeable line today :(


----------



## Rhodiolagal

macydarling . . . misfortune seems to come in threes doesn't it? It sucks. I wish the best navigating through it. Hopefully, you are due for some good news. 

welcome saranweg, and all those joining the thread. It's great to have this little community.


----------



## macydarling

Thank you ladies for the kind words! Four hours on the phone later with these people and they were wrong! My payment was supposed to go DOWN. Hooray!!!! 

Edison I think I see a faint somethin somethin on there!


----------



## KTJ006

KalonKiki said:


> Congrats and H&H 9 months to twinkie and macy on their :bfp:! Hoping for sticky beans for both of you! :dance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs2::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny::blush::dust:<3
> 
> Sorry and :hugs: to those that the :witch: got. :sad1:
> I hope that this cycle brings you better luck. :dust:
> 
> I'm sorry that your TTC journey has been so rough Kat. Hopefully that referral will come through soon and it won't take you much longer to conceive your beautiful bean. :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry about the bladder infection and student loan stuff MacyDarling. Get well soon dear. :hug:
> 
> Welcome to all of the new ladies! :wave: :flower:
> I saw that one of you is trying to hold out until the 7th? It looks like we're testing buddies! :D
> I also saw that one of you was here because of an "oops"? I'm also here due to an "oops". Maybe we can support each other until either AF gets here, or if she doesn't show then I suppose that's a sign that we were more ready for another baby than we had previously thought. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck this cycle to those waiting to O! :thumbup: :dust:
> 
> For those of us still in the TWW, I hope it goes by fast for all of us! :coffee:

*Kalon*: that "OPPS!" is me...haha :dohh: If it's meant to be than it will be! I'm jealous you get to test on the 7th. I need to hold out until the 11th or 12th.

*macydarling*: Glad your loan situation worked out! We are just getting hit with DH loans now. Definitely not fun at all...and we have 10 more years of them!!


----------



## KTJ006

Macy7 and Twinkie...I'm a little late to the party but CONGRATS!!! Woot woot!! I hope your :dust: gets sprinkled on the ladies here!!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome ladies!


And thank you everyone for the congrats and well wishes!

Loads of sticky baby dust to you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## sweetbliss89

I hope you ladies don't mind if I join. We've been TTC since December. DH has had to go away multiple times since then because of his job. We hadn't been able to try since March. Fortunately he was allowed to come home just in time this month! He got home June 27 and I ovulated June 28th! If that isn't perfect timing then I don't know what is lol. I'm excited to be back in the wait but I know it is going to be tough. I'm only 3 DPO right now so still a ways to go! AF is due on July 13th. I REALLY hope this is our month but I'm going to try my best not to stress about it. 

FX for all of you ladies!


----------



## KTJ006

sweetbliss89 said:


> I hope you ladies don't mind if I join. We've been TTC since December. DH has had to go away multiple times since then because of his job. We hadn't been able to try since March. Fortunately he was allowed to come home just in time this month! He got home June 27 and I ovulated June 28th! If that isn't perfect timing then I don't know what is lol. I'm excited to be back in the wait but I know it is going to be tough. I'm only 3 DPO right now so still a ways to go! AF is due on July 13th. I REALLY hope this is our month but I'm going to try my best not to stress about it.
> 
> FX for all of you ladies!

Sweetbliss I'm close to your timing! You and I will likely be testing around the same time (my AF is due the 12th). Good luck to you girlie!!


----------



## jumpingo

KalonKiki,

i'm in for the 7th too! well, AF is probably due the 7th or 8th...that doesn't mean i won't be testing before then! (actually tested yesterday:dohh:with a very negative result) so we'll see!!


----------



## Eidson23

Please tell me I'm not crazy! Tonight's Wondfo, and I see pink in person and in the picture.
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo13_zps12c31a72.jpg


----------



## pinkturtle

CD 22 of 28 day cycle. Still cramping on and off (about two weeks now) and dry (about 6 weeks)...hmm...


----------



## KatO79

Well still feeling bummed about my first chance at a July BFP being a visit from :witch: I can't even watch some of the TV series I was watching because there are happy, pregnant women in them that have recently discovered their pregnancies and are of course happy:cry:

I'm expecting to O next time around the 13th or 14th of July but am so not into it yet:( I told DH to just let things be this time and let's really just BD when we feel like it, even during the TWW, because I can't take it anymore. I'll still be taking my supplements but am still feeling negative about our chances and hoping I'm more positive in a few days. Think I'd read so many stories about women getting their BFPs 1-2 months after chemicals and was hoping I'd be one of them but it's just not happening. 

The only thing about that chemical was I was stressed to the max that cycle because my CBFM wasn't giving me any Highs (like it did the month before) and my CM was doing weird things like being real EWCM for a few hours and then going watery or even tacky sometimes. Thought it was the FertileCM pills so stopped taking them CD10 or 11 and Oed CD14. So do I need to be totally stressed and confused to get pregnant:confused:

Still no word from my stupid GP but hoping he writes back soon telling me he's sent the referral:dohh:

UPDATE: OK my GP is officially an idiot! Now he suddenly says we can't be referred until we've tried for 12 months (so he wants us to try another 2 months):confused: Why did the idiot ask us back then and told us we could be referred and then mention it via his messaging system and now says , no sorry you need to try for another 2 months:cry: So DH and I should've lied a bit back then and said we've been trying for 12 and now we can't suddenly say that:cry:

Here are the messages back and forth (the most recent at the top so start reading from the bottom):

_The Clinic wrote: 

From: Doctor's name here 
Sent: 02.07.2014 
Topic: Gyn. check 
No you can't get a referral until you've tried for 12 months 


You wrote:: 

To: Doctor's name here 
Sent: 01.07.2014 
Topic: Gyn. check 
So can we get a referral now? Because we'd like to be referred now. 

You wrote:: 

To: Doctor's name here 
Sent: 01.07.2014 
Topic: Gyn. check 
The situation has changed but if we can't be referred until 12 months then we'll have to try 2 months more. 


The Clinic wrote:

From: Doctor's name here 
Sent: 01.07.2014 
Topic: Gyn. check 
You were at a consultation with me in May 2014. At the time, you said you wanted to keep trying without a referral. But perhaps you've changed your mind? But normally you first get a referral after 12 months of serious trying. 
_


----------



## macydarling

Good morning ladies! Pink turtle we are almost on the same cycle. I am day 21 of 28 day cycle! 

Welcome Bliss and GL to you!!!

Eidson~ I still say I see something faint.


----------



## macydarling

Oops submitted too soon. Eidson...have you tried holding it up to a light or shining a light behind it?? That is how I confirm BfaintP.


----------



## macydarling

Quiet on here today! Lol. When do you ladies think the soonest I can test is? My cycles vary slightly but according to my app the average length is 27 days and last AF was 6/12. I have a 5 days sooner test just begging to be used :)


----------



## jumpingo

macydarling,

i am roughly on the same cycle, just a couple days earlier!:thumbup:
last AF started 6/10 and i anticipate it due on 7/7 or 7/8. 

we only just stopped using protection this month, and i never kept very close track, but i'm usually pretty close to a 28 day cycle.

i tested yesterday (7/1) and it was BFN, but i sort of expected it to be since it was so early.:blush: just needed to test so i could stop wondering ...it helped make today go by much faster, so i would say if you can afford the cost of the test, go ahead and test when ever you want!:winkwink:

now i am trying to hold out until Friday to retest and will probably test again on Monday, unless AF:witch: shows up!


----------



## twinkie2

I hope you ladies see those two lines when you decide to test :)


----------



## kwynia

BFN for me this morning, but I got it out of my system. I think I can wait until AF due to test again.


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome sweetbliss!! Good luck!


----------



## sweetbliss89

KTJ - yay, we can wait together :) when are you planning to test? 

Kat - sorry about the frustration with your doctor! I know it can be really frustrating and incredibly disappointing when AF arrives. I'll be thinking of you. Definitely try the NTNP route the next month or so until you feel better. Your mind just might need a break. The last few months where we weren't able to try was a good mental break for me and it helped me reset for this month when we could try. I'm able to keep my emotions and mind more in check now versus getting carried away with the slightest thing and making myself crazy lol. Hang in there and I'll keep my FX for you!

macydarling - I'd try to make it until after the holiday weekend if you can. Hopefully you have some stuff going on to keep you distracted and then test on Monday. Do you have any symptoms or feelings? Let us know when you do test!!


----------



## KrissyB

My OPKs are, if anything, just getting lighter (CD 11 on a 27 day cycle).... So I'm starting to think that maybe I do just have a really short luteul phase (it was 9 days last month but I was hoping that was a fluke), which means this month is just going to be a bust. Almost don't even feel like trying.

Hey Deal - we're pretty close in cycles. How are your OPKs looking?


----------



## Deal9027

Krissy - Mine are super faint still too! And if anything I swear they got a touch lighter instead of darker. GRRRR!!! I'm trying to not let it bother me. I keep repeating my montra - Que Sera Sera - Whatever will be will be.


----------



## hunni12

I am such an idiot ! I been getting af cramps soi tthought she was coming. Went to wipe and nothing but i do remember these same cramps before i missed my cycle. Its like the bottom of ny tummy is tightening up.:dohh:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks gals! No symptoms aside from my emotional meltdown over the loan business yesterday but Im thinking anyone would cry over that! I also had a sore throat all day yesterday that is gone today. But Ive never heard of that as a symptom lol.


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - I'll try to keep that in mind :) 

Hunni - Booo does that mean you didn't :test: ?


----------



## macydarling

HUNNI test girl!!! I am dying to know!


----------



## n.miller

Still have a very dull ache in my back. Having cramps on and off and occasionally getting very emotional and irritable with DH. I would attribute it to preg, but I just hit the second week of the TWW, which means it's probably pms.:nope: I'm not extremely hopeful. But if I'm out for July, I'm out for August as well. I mean, I don't want to not try, but If I take anti malerial meds and get preg, it could hurt the baby. If I don't and I get maleria, it could hurt the baby. But there's the nagging part of me that's screaming "wear bug spray and make a baby".

Hunni - test!


----------



## KalonKiki

Eidson - I think I see a squinter there. FXed that it gets darker! :D

Hunni - :test: We're dying to know!

Kat - I'm sorry that your doctor is being a confusing asshat. Here's to hoping that you don't end up needing that referral anyway, IYKWIM. :winkwink: :hugs:

Well, 9DPO today and I'm dying to test already, but I know that I need to wait as it will likely be :bfn: and then I'll just have to test on Monday again anyway. :dohh:
Fortunately we're going to the IL's this weekend for 4th of July, so if I can make it to Friday without testing then I won't be able to cave and test before Monday thanks to that. :haha:


----------



## pinkturtle

Jumpingo & Macydarling: We are cycle buddies. My last AF (I'm calling it that for now since my first hpt after that was -, I haven't tested since) was 6/10 - 6/11. I am expecting it again around 7/7.

I have been getting cramps (not AF cramps, but not sure what they are) off and on for about two weeks now. Never happened before...are either on of you ladies experiencing the same thing?


----------



## PixiePike

Hello everyone :)

I am not supposed to be testing until the 4th. However at 12dpo today I woke up with the pretty bad head cold and have been dealing with sensitive teeth for two days. It's making me anxious and I am fighting off the desire to test early.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sharsam1

Hey everyone praying 4 BFP's! I am a July tester but I hve not tested again since 11dpo..and git the BFN...Got lil nervous so I will wait 2 c if AF arrives...sitting n class with shooting pelvic pains tho...the kind that mke u jump a Lil bit like what was tht! We will c if AF shows Friday or Saturday...


----------



## hunni12

In all honesty ladies im way past nervous...i keep thinking I'm going to come on , i dont feel pregnant n im a week late. Im still gettin almost pos opk but found out i do not have any cysts . Then if im not pg somethin could be wrong to cramp with no bleeding. Im sorry ladies but my nerves cant bring me to test. I dont mind opks tho. I just hate everyone is rooting for me but i feel so down...on a happy note tho i got my fireworks 


This month just feels different. I usually get vag cramps when late but i just beem getting stomach cramps at the bottom of my tummy. I feel so lost:cry:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00582.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 14









CAM00571.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rhodiolagal

I'm new to this ttc stuff and already feeling a little crazy and obsessed. Today, 7dpo the urge to test hit me so hard but I wasn't going to buy an expensive test so I hit two neighbourhood dollar stores to see if they had cheapies but they didn't so I guess I lucked out. I am not buying a test until 13dpo with the intention of testing at 14dpo. 

Kat079 - Keep advocating for yourself. You always have to with physicians.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni, I know you're not feeling great at the moment, but we are all here for you. (Even if we are dying for you to test!!)

AFM - So fed up right now. OPKs hit high last couple of days but now reading low without hitting peak. (I have been testing am and pm) No temp rise to speak of and it's CD 20! Not sure if I missed it, ovulation is very late or it's just not gonna happen this cycle. Grr


----------



## sharsam1

n.miller said:


> Had the worst day imaginable right now. Scheduler at my RE called to book HSG for next Wednesday. Told her I had a change in insurance and gave her the id ans group number. She told me she'd verify coverage and call me back. 2 hrs later a diff lady calls and says that she was verifying my info for tomorrow's appointment and that my old insurance provider aid I wasn't covered. I told her that I changed it with someone else just that morning and told her my new inurance provider. She states "oh we don't participate with them" and proceeds to tell me tomorrow's visit will be $1050 up front. I told her I'd talk to my husband and call back. Then proceed to hang up and sob uncontrollably. Who has $1000 sitting around? 10 min later, lady number 1 calls and says "you're all set, just a $50 copay". Wtf? At this point I explain my confusion. She apologizes for woman number 2's mistake. But still. It was devastating.


It's hard just reading ur post & wanted 2 encourage...It was meant for u 2 hve tht procedure and God made a way...focus on that positive fact..I pray it happens for u soon. I had it done few years back and both tube were blocked. I refuse to accept that I would hve the desire of my heart...bcuz I didn't believe it would b n my heart if it wasn't for me to make a long story short. I conceived a month after I was told tube were blocked....miscarried..Had another Dr..she was awesome tell me ur insulin resistant tho u do not test positive for diabetes..she put me on Metformin..2 months later was pregnant with my now nine year old daughter..who was premature at 2lbs..it was a constant emotional roller coaster but I was not accepting No..or another lost and I believe God honored my faith..Don't give up..God bless u.


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - I know you have a lot going on, so I'd think you have ever right to feeling nervous and frazzled even if there was no TTC in the mix. But really - do some quick internet searches, OPKs definitely can pick up on HCG as well as LH. 
I know for me - the fear of a million possibilities is always worse than just knowing, and being able to start working out a plan of attack to deal with it. So I'd want to start ruling out some possibilities and, if it isn't a cause for celebration.... start setting up doctors appointments to get to the bottom of whatever is off. 
:hugs: But do whatever you think is right for you and know we're all hear and support you through good and bad :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

KalonKiki said:


> Kat - I'm sorry that your doctor is being a confusing asshat. Here's to hoping that you don't end up needing that referral anyway, IYKWIM. :winkwink: :hugs:

Thanks KalonKiki:hugs: I hope you're right and I manage to get a :bfp: in the next 3 months so I won't need his referral.



Rhodiolagal said:


> Kat079 - Keep advocating for yourself. You always have to with physicians.

I don't think I pressure him into giving me that referral:( I think it was a totally rude move on his part to mention it like we could get a referral now at our consultation in May and tell us chances of us conceiving naturally are "highly unlikely" and now suddenly be all "well no, you need to try for 12 months." But I won't press the issue because I risk him getting mad at me and then after those 3 months he's required we try further (since we started trying October 2013), he won't give us our referral because I will have annoyed him by that point. 

Looks like he's just going to be one of those really anal doctors with his rule and there's not much to be done. It's really annoying because he even makes it also sound like those 12 months is more a recommendation that he's choosing to see as a rule set in stone. 

I'm not particulalrly happy about keeping that appointment with him but haven't much choice because maybe he'll hold it against me in a few months and suddenly won't refer us because I didn't get checked:wacko:


----------



## smiley4442

Look what came in on time for me to start testing Sunday. Thank goodness. Didn't want to buy some when I had them ordered.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## macydarling

POAS party at Smiley's place!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi all, can I please be added?
I've started my first round of Clomid so I'm very hopeful this is our month. I'm only cd4 and it seems July is moving very slowly already! 

Fx!


----------



## wantbump

Hi MnG good to see you here, welcome!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi! Did you end up scheduling your HSG? (I think it was you asking about it)


----------



## wantbump

MnGmakes3 said:


> Hi! Did you end up scheduling your HSG? (I think it was you asking about it)

Thanks for asking! They were almost scheduling me for today(CD10) but then they asked if I had unprotected sex in the last couple of days and I said I did. They didn't want to be liable for me not getting pregnant because of the procedure. When I know there's no chance I'll get pregnant from bding CD7 and I don't even have a positive OPK today. Anyways I wanted to take the chance but they didn't, so I have to wait for next cycle! boo!


----------



## MnGmakes3

wantbump said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Did you end up scheduling your HSG? (I think it was you asking about it)
> 
> Thanks for asking! They were almost scheduling me for today(CD10) but then they asked if I had unprotected sex in the last couple of days and I said I did. They didn't want to be liable for me not getting pregnant because of the procedure. When I know there's no chance I'll get pregnant from bding CD7 and I don't even have a positive OPK today. Anyways I wanted to take the chance but they didn't, so I have to wait for next cycle! boo!Click to expand...


There's always a chance! coworker got pregnant 2 days post AF and had no idea! 
Look at it as more practice for next month with cleared tubes lol


----------



## sharsam1

Ok Ladies I think I'm out! I hve terrible cramps on & off on my left side & I just cnt c how this is conception..I am ready to take a vico din because I hate pain..trying 2 so homework...Hve 2 work 2nite..and my boobs are off the chain sore! I want cry because I feel so emotional right now it's ridiculous.


----------



## MegNE922

Hey all. Super super crampy today. Still no AF. I get some random hardcore tightening in my ovarie area. I'm sure she's right around the corner. I just need her to hurry up!

I take prenatals every morning & this morning I took it, drank some Gatorade and ate an apple. On my way to work I was sooooo nauseous. I was at the point I was about to pull over. It wouldn't go away. Finally got to work drank water and ate crackers and boom I was better. Has that happen to anyone? I've never had that happen and I usually just take it with my cup of coffee. 

I know I'm not pregnant bc we didn't try this month or BD around my fertile days.


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome MnGmakes3! and good luck, I hope clomid is a one shot try for you!


----------



## Rhodiolagal

sharsam1 said:


> Ok Ladies I think I'm out! I hve terrible cramps on & off on my left side & I just cnt c how this is conception..I am ready to take a vico din because I hate pain..trying 2 so homework...Hve 2 work 2nite..and my boobs are off the chain sore! I want cry because I feel so emotional right now it's ridiculous.

Sorry about this sharsam. What dpo are you? Is there any chance these are bfp symptoms?


----------



## Mintastic

Meg - I just switched to a new brand of prenatals because the first one I tried was definitely making me nauseated. I literally just started the new brand today so I will see how it goes. I also know I am not preg as I am currently on a never ending AF - it was definitely the prenatals in my case - maybe for you too?


----------



## wantbump

MnGmakes3 said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Did you end up scheduling your HSG? (I think it was you asking about it)
> 
> Thanks for asking! They were almost scheduling me for today(CD10) but then they asked if I had unprotected sex in the last couple of days and I said I did. They didn't want to be liable for me not getting pregnant because of the procedure. When I know there's no chance I'll get pregnant from bding CD7 and I don't even have a positive OPK today. Anyways I wanted to take the chance but they didn't, so I have to wait for next cycle! boo!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's always a chance! coworker got pregnant 2 days post AF and had no idea!
> Look at it as more practice for next month with cleared tubes lolClick to expand...

Yes trying to look at the positives :) If I get my HSG done next month doctor will prescribe clomid for the cycle after that. I'm just trying to fit in a lot bding this time, we normally don't get to do a lot during the fertile period for something or the other!

Hope you don't need a second round of clomid!


----------



## macydarling

Ahh I hate prenatals! They always make me nauseated on an empty tummy...actually,really any med on an empty tummy does that to me so I may just be sensitive.

I felt really nauseated last night. A wave of nausea hit me and lasted for about 20 min, I had to lay down. Went away as fast as it came! I thought maybe it was the antibiotics Im on but I hadnt taken my evening does yet so it had been 12 hrs since my last dose. Who knows?? I still think this cycle is a wash. Im 7dpo today!


----------



## frenchie35

Holy hot flashes, Batman!

Good thing DD is being extra sweet and playing on her own a lot today because I'm beat. Between the hot flashes and the bouts of nausea I'm not feeling like my usual self.

My temp has stayed up the longest ever since my first cycle after IUD was removed. Hopefully that's a corpus luteum, pumping out some progesterone for a little bean! I'll test in the morning (13 DPO).


----------



## MegNE922

@mintastic. Yeah it's deff the prenatal's I even checked the expiration date and it's fine. 
I'll make sure I eat before now lol. I hate being and feeling sick. I turn into a baby myself lol. 

Still hardcore AF pains. It's like she's here but obv she isn't.


----------



## frenchie35

Drum roll please... this is my first time posting an image...

For your viewing pleasure, 12 DPO, 3 pm, 3-4 hour hold. I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning, so hubby will have a surprise when he gets home. Looks like cycle #13 was the one! First BFP since DD.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0499-1.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PixiePike

frenchie35 said:


> Drum roll please... this is my first time posting an image...
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, 12 DPO, 3 pm, 3-4 hour hold. I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning, so hubby will have a surprise when he gets home. Looks like cycle #13 was the one! First BFP since DD.

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you! That is amazing, so happy!


----------



## Mintastic

Whoohoo Frenchie! One of my other threads had a nice clear BFP this morning too. What a great start to the day!


----------



## kwynia

Yay frenchie! I'm so jealous ;) it's a great line!


----------



## KrissyB

Meg - Some people (myself included) can have a problem processing too much of one of the B vitamins.... and if I'm not mistaken, Gatorade is pretty high in B's as well. So maybe the combo was just too much for you?

Frenchie - CONGRATS!! That's a great looking :bfp: FXed it keeps getting darker and you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Eidson23

FMU, please tell me you see the progression?! I saw our first very noticeable line this morning! Left is this morning 12dpo left is 11dpo
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo1_zpsddfe59d4.jpg
Here it is by itself
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo3_zps1806bd12.jpg
and reversed
https://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a408/Eidson23/photo2_zpsbbe51968.jpg
:happy dance: I'm feeling hopeful again!! I see it! It is there!


----------



## twinkie2

Eidson-I see it!!! :yipee: Can't wait to see progression!! (super random, but I dreamt I met you and your wife last night while working....despite the massive distance between us and not knowing how my work would overlap that, I really enjoyed it!)

frenchie-EEEEK! Awesome line!! Congrats dear, so excited I'm adding you to the bfp list, soon to be followed by Eidson!


----------



## Eidson23

twinkie2 said:


> Eidson-I see it!!! :yipee: Can't wait to see progression!! (super random, but I dreamt I met you and your wife last night while working....despite the massive distance between us and not knowing how my work would overlap that, I really enjoyed it!)
> 
> frenchie-EEEEK! Awesome line!! Congrats dear, so excited I'm adding you to the bfp list, soon to be followed by Eidson!

Haha that's awesome!! It's funny I talk to my wife about some people on here, and of course you came up because if all goes well, you'll have the same due date! :happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Frenchie!!

Eidson, I see it! Hopefully it'll get darker for you soon.


----------



## frenchie35

Same due date for me as well: March 14th!


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats frenchie, lovely bfp. would love to see that on saturday when i test at 12dpo. did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Bug222

woohoo! Congrats Frenchie!!!

I see it Eidson!! :) :) :)


----------



## n.miller

Missed you people! Our internet is out till tomorrow. 

Sharsam - thank you for the encouragement. I have actually just recently started coming to religion. I am learning to trust God, but it is still very hard for me. My husband has been very strong and has helped guide me. 

Frenchie - congratulations! 

Eddison - FX for you and your wife.

Not much going on. No cramps, no back ache, nada. Im 9dpo and I just feel out yet again. My coworker who conceived when DH and I full out started ttc had her baby yesterday. A boy. I congratuled her and didn't cry.

As much as I want a baby right now and I just want a healthy baby, there is a small space in my heart that has a desire for a baby girl locked away. It could be chance, and while I know some people who are having girls, all of the people that I will come in contact with on a regular basis in person are having or have a boy. It could be coincidence, but maybe God is giving me that little bit of comfort.


----------



## smiley4442

frenchie35 said:


> Drum roll please... this is my first time posting an image...
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, 12 DPO, 3 pm, 3-4 hour hold. I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning, so hubby will have a surprise when he gets home. Looks like cycle #13 was the one! First BFP since DD.

Congrats Frenchie beautiful line!


Eidson, I really wished I seen something but I'm a HORRIBLE line spotter. One the POAS party board, with the arrows I seen it then. So hoping it gets darker for you guys.


AFM: I'm just hanging at cd7 nothing exciting to report, however since I received my OPK's in the mail I decided to go ahead and test instead of waiting to Sunday. But just super light lines, like expected. I'm really hoping that I will ovulate earlier than I did last month. And that I only ovulated late since it was my first AF since my chemical.


----------



## KrissyB

smiley4442 said:


> AFM: I'm just hanging at cd7 nothing exciting to report, however since I received my OPK's in the mail I decided to go ahead and test instead of waiting to Sunday. But just super light lines, like expected. I'm really hoping that I will ovulate earlier than I did last month. And that I only ovulated late since it was my first AF since my chemical.


I'm right there with you hoping for an earlier O.... at least you got a full luteul phase in afterwards. And each day that goes by is making me a little more anxious about this month.
But here's to staying hopeful that last month was just a fluke for us, and this month we both get our :bfp:s!!


----------



## wantbump

Congrats Frenchie! Beautiful line!

AFM I am waiting to ovulate or so I thought? I got negative OPKs on CD7/8/9 and then yesterday it was a little darker and I thought I'd get a positive today. But today it's even lighter than yesterday. I don't understand can I O between 3pm yesterday and 12pm today?


----------



## frenchie35

@30mummy : In terms of symptoms I just felt hot and a bit dizzy these last couple days. I also felt a little extra resistance in my belt when I tried to bend over since a couple days ago - just kinda uncomfortable.

@n.miller : When I imagined my first pregnancy, my brain always wanted a boy, but my heart knew I wanted a girl. I cried on the ultrasound table when the technician showed me her ladyparts for the first time. I thought, "now I have my little partner in crime, she'll help me through this first-time mom stuff, what a gift!". Now for #2, I feel free to want either sex, something I feel is truly a gift from God: freedom and peace.


----------



## Deal9027

Frenchie - :dance: :wohoo: :dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!

Krissy & Smiley good luck with the timing of your O!! I had a terribly confusing cycle in April which I started temping over 1/2 thru it & it said I didn't O until CD21 giving me only an 8 day LP. I was devistated to see that. I started taking Vitex and in May I Oed on CD18 & last cycle I Oed CD14!!! I also increased my LP to 11 days in May & 13 days in June!!! So if you do find you are a bit out of balance I would strongly suggest taking Vitex to rebalance your cycle!!! I'm also in O limbo but my OPK was definitely darker than the days previous so I'm hopeful it's around the corner & will be here soon!!!!


----------



## Deal9027

Wantbump - I'm fairly new to using OPK's with this being only my 2nd cycle using them but I have heard from several ladies that you can miss your surge and some test twice a day to ensure they catch it. Are you temping to confirm O?


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - Part of me wishes I had jumped on taking vitex sooner. But the whole thought of taking more pills every day, and something being "wrong" was just upsetting.... so I decided to just ignore last month instead, and I'm already regretting it. My OPKs were practically evaps today.
Anyway, between your OPKs your CM symptoms - looks like it very well might be right around the corner for you, so right in the middle of the month again! FXed your O comes soon so all that BDing goes to good use :)


----------



## wantbump

Deal9027 said:


> Wantbump - I'm fairly new to using OPK's with this being only my 2nd cycle using them but I have heard from several ladies that you can miss your surge and some test twice a day to ensure they catch it. Are you temping to confirm O?

Thanks for the reply deal! I normally have positive OPKs for 2 days before I O and I get extremely dark positives. I should've tested in the evening again but because of my past trend I was fairly sure to get a positive today. Not sure what is happening. I will test again soon after couple of hours hold. I decided not to temp this cycle after temping for 2 years - just trying to reduce the stress!


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats Eidison and Frenchie! Love seeing more bfp's on here!

Deal hopefully those opk's get positive this week! Sometimes I find waiting waiting to O stressful enough, especially when the opk's are looking almost positive. 

Krissy hopefully you'll O soon as well!

Smiley I never had even a faint line on an opk until day 10 so that's good!

Wantbump I always tested at 3pm. I'd cut down my afternoon liquid intake to just my starbucks and that usually worked for me.


----------



## peanutmomma

well, I guess I O yesterday according to OPK, FF, Fern test, CM, and other symptoms. So weird as I am only on CD12 today of a 29 day cycle. SO, I will be testing around the 17th I believe. 
Hoping baby #2 is on board and starting his/ her journey. 
Excited, yet nervous. More nervous this time around than with DD last year. Last year I just knew I guess I dunno how to explain it. I have been emotional the last couple days and praying my little Zaya (DD) gets a brother or sister soon. My cervix has been closed since yesterday afternoon, still low and soft but closed. So, this will be an agony of a TWW.


----------



## wantbump

Thanks Lynny! I am waiting to test soon maybe in an hour and a half!

Peanut good luck! Hope baby#2 is getting ready to nestle in!


----------



## peanutmomma

oh yeah, congrats to all the BFP thus far this month WOO_HOOOO


----------



## mwah_xx

Congrats everyone!!!!

I'm so sneaking away from my mum to go buy a test and see, AF due anytime between last Sunday and this Saturday so so far so good!!

Symptoms; slight nausea and sore boobs from excessive poking!!!!!!!


----------



## macydarling

Wow I missed a lot today! Congrats Eidson & Frenchie! Yay!!!


----------



## kwynia

10 dpo, symptoms for posterity: still having abundant cm, I haven't had a dry day since before O. Mostly watery but today i also noticed some thicker creamy cm on liner with slight yellow tinge. I checked cp today and it usually doesn't tell me anything but today it is very hard for the first time since I have been checking. I always thought hard meant just a little less smushy. Kinda like opks, until you have actually seen a blazing positive you just think "well, that's dark enough I guess." I also have this lingering all day nausea however for the past 6 months I have been working with my doctor trying to diagnose unresolved daily nausea/fatigue/dizziness. So I have been dismissing it, but it almost has a different feel, it's hard to explain. Also, this is slightly embarrassing as most of you sound super fit, but I look like I'm about 5 months pregnant. All in the front, but have also had terrible gas (for my family's sake I actually go to another room, it's that bad) so I know it's bloating. 

I certainly don't feel pregnant but wanted to put it all out there into the webiverse where it shall remain for eternity....I have also been really goofy lately, can you tell?


----------



## wantbump

Hi do you mind me posting a pic of my OPK test? Would you say this is positive?
 



Attached Files:







CD11 3pm (4).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KrissyB

Want - I'd say yes :)


----------



## smiley4442

Deal9027 said:


> Frenchie - :dance: :wohoo: :dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!
> 
> Krissy & Smiley good luck with the timing of your O!! I had a terribly confusing cycle in April which I started temping over 1/2 thru it & it said I didn't O until CD21 giving me only an 8 day LP. I was devistated to see that. I started taking Vitex and in May I Oed on CD18 & last cycle I Oed CD14!!! I also increased my LP to 11 days in May & 13 days in June!!! So if you do find you are a bit out of balance I would strongly suggest taking Vitex to rebalance your cycle!!! I'm also in O limbo but my OPK was definitely darker than the days previous so I'm hopeful it's around the corner & will be here soon!!!!

I've read about Vitex, But not sure if would hurt with me being a diabetic. Where can you buy it?




wantbump said:


> Hi do you mind me posting a pic of my OPK test? Would you say this is positive?

I say thats just as dark, so yea positive. get to bding!!!!!!



Anyone heard anything from Hunni?????


----------



## 30mummyof1

kwynia said:


> 10 dpo, symptoms for posterity: still having abundant cm, I haven't had a dry day since before O. Mostly watery but today i also noticed some thicker creamy cm on liner with slight yellow tinge. I checked cp today and it usually doesn't tell me anything but today it is very hard for the first time since I have been checking. I always thought hard meant just a little less smushy. Kinda like opks, until you have actually seen a blazing positive you just think "well, that's dark enough I guess." I also have this lingering all day nausea however for the past 6 months I have been working with my doctor trying to diagnose unresolved daily nausea/fatigue/dizziness. So I have been dismissing it, but it almost has a different feel, it's hard to explain. Also, this is slightly embarrassing as most of you sound super fit, but I look like I'm about 5 months pregnant. All in the front, but have also had terrible gas (for my family's sake I actually go to another room, it's that bad) so I know it's bloating.
> 
> I certainly don't feel pregnant but wanted to put it all out there into the webiverse where it shall remain for eternity....I have also been really goofy lately, can you tell?

I'm feeling most these things too! hope its a good sign for both of us.
I look about 5 months pregnant too, none of my jeans/trousers/skirts fit around the waist anymore! gutted as i feeling great for my wedding day and then now i have this massive belly! :haha:


----------



## kwynia

30mummyof1 said:


> I'm feeling most these things too! hope its a good sign for both of us.
> I look about 5 months pregnant too, none of my jeans/trousers/skirts fit around the waist anymore! gutted as i feeling great for my wedding day and then now i have this massive belly! :haha:

I hope so too, I honestly didn't pay any attention to symptoms or anything with my first two, just went on with things until my period was late....I'm totally crazy now....

Also, we share an anniversary, just celebrated 13 years on June 21st!


----------



## Deal9027

Smiley - I got my Vitex on Amazon. It is an heral suppliment that is supposed to support your pituitary gland function (where all our hormones that dictate our cycle come from). I would both Google & perhaps call your PC just to verify it wouldn't be an issue for you to take. Good luck!!!!


----------



## peanutmomma

smiley4442 said:


> Deal9027 said:
> 
> 
> Frenchie - :dance: :wohoo: :dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!
> 
> Krissy & Smiley good luck with the timing of your O!! I had a terribly confusing cycle in April which I started temping over 1/2 thru it & it said I didn't O until CD21 giving me only an 8 day LP. I was devistated to see that. I started taking Vitex and in May I Oed on CD18 & last cycle I Oed CD14!!! I also increased my LP to 11 days in May & 13 days in June!!! So if you do find you are a bit out of balance I would strongly suggest taking Vitex to rebalance your cycle!!! I'm also in O limbo but my OPK was definitely darker than the days previous so I'm hopeful it's around the corner & will be here soon!!!!
> 
> I've read about Vitex, But not sure if would hurt with me being a diabetic. Where can you buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi do you mind me posting a pic of my OPK test? Would you say this is positive?Click to expand...
> 
> I say thats just as dark, so yea positive. get to bding!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard anything from Hunni?????Click to expand...

I am Diabetic as well, type 1 for me. I wanted to take Vitex, but unsure as well bc my doc says may cause low blood sugar


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Congrats on your bfp frenchie :happydance:. I totally heard the drum roll you put before your bfp. Wishing you a H & H 9 months. 

Can't really see the line eidson . . . but my vision isn't perfect so I hope it becomes unmistakable soon. 

Hang in there n.miller. I too think I am out because I have mild PMS symptoms that I usually have when AF is on her way so I may be out. I'm tracking symptoms but nothing seems overly out of the ordinary. But I did order some internet cheapies - they are due to arrive next week so I'll test on the 9th as planned. 

If so, I'll do one more cycle on our own before I start cycle monitoring. With all the issues, I have it's not worth wasting time.


----------



## pinkturtle

I am now cd 24 of a 28 day cycle. Increased cm after a long month with none at all.
Any ideas?


----------



## wantbump

hi pinkturtle I sometimes have quite a lot of cm before AF is due. But it's mostly creamy and not eggwhite. It never meant anything for me. But increased cm is also a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## Eidson23

I've heard CM and cervix position is never consistent or a good indicator of pregnancy. Is that true? Just going by what I've read.


----------



## n.miller

Rhodiolagal - thanks. We're holding off on monitored cycles because we dont want to dip into the lifetime fertility benefit our insurance gives us, specifically because DH's low count means its less likely even a monitored cycle will benefit us. We're waiting on thr urologist to give us the go ahead for DH to start the clomid for him. Since it takes about 4 months to impact the :spermy: we'll continue naturally for a while. And then if I haven't gotten a bfp, ill talk to the doc about IUI in January.


----------



## canadabear

frenchie35 said:


> Drum roll please... this is my first time posting an image...
> 
> For your viewing pleasure, 12 DPO, 3 pm, 3-4 hour hold. I couldn't wait until tomorrow morning, so hubby will have a surprise when he gets home. Looks like cycle #13 was the one! First BFP since DD.

:happydance: :yipee:
Congrats to you!!!! So so happy for you! Let us know your hubbys reaction!


----------



## Rhodiolagal

n.miller said:


> Rhodiolagal - thanks. We're holding off on monitored cycles because we dont want to dip into the lifetime fertility benefit our insurance gives us, specifically because DH's low count means its less likely even a monitored cycle will benefit us. We're waiting on thr urologist to give us the go ahead for DH to start the clomid for him. Since it takes about 4 months to impact the :spermy: we'll continue naturally for a while. And then if I haven't gotten a bfp, ill talk to the doc about IUI in January.

You sound like a really strong person n.miller. I am fortunate to live somewhere where most health care costs are covered by one's government insurance policy. It means a few waits here and there, but I wouldn't change it for anything. 

I'm optimistic that your patience will pay off and you will be an amazing mother! 

I already had a referral to an RE but I opted to wait for DH to catch up. Now it's a lot harder to be patient. I am in "want baby now" mode and finding it difficult to pull back. There's a reason patience is a virtue.


----------



## frenchie35

Hubby was very pleased! It was cute because he brought me flowers for our anniversary, so it was like he already knew. I left the test out on the counter, and even though it had dried and was lighter, he was still very impressed that it was so dark. He promptly forbade me to eat the salami that I was preparing as part of dinner. He was definitely the meat and cheese police during the last pregnancy! Damn you non-pasteurized French food!


----------



## 30mummyof1

kwynia said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling most these things too! hope its a good sign for both of us.
> I look about 5 months pregnant too, none of my jeans/trousers/skirts fit around the waist anymore! gutted as i feeling great for my wedding day and then now i have this massive belly! :haha:
> 
> I hope so too, I honestly didn't pay any attention to symptoms or anything with my first two, just went on with things until my period was late....I'm totally crazy now....
> 
> Also, we share an anniversary, just celebrated 13 years on June 21st!Click to expand...

Congrats on your 13th anniversary! Funny are children are similar age too! 
No i didn't pay any attention with my 1st, 2nd i did and i don't have any of them this time around unfortunately :( but i think its normal to have different symptoms with different pregnancies. Hope so anyway!


----------



## macydarling

Good morning everyone & happy 4th!!!

8DPO today & I couldnt resist POAS. I had a stick leftover from last cycle that I didnt care for (blue dye...mean trick) so I got rid of it. BFN. Oh well! 

Everyone enjoy your day!


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: ladies & happy 4th to those of us celebrating in the US. It's a day of rain here which is a bit of a bummer but I did get a little surprise this morning when I entered my temp on FF....crosshairs?!?!!!! It says I Oed on CD12 :shock: I actually had a decent but negative test line on my OPK on CD10 and the following days it had lightened which made me think I was in for a long wait to O but I must have just missed the surge maybe :shrug: who knows!! I won't believe it until I've seen a few more days above my cover line.


----------



## n.miller

Rhodiolagal - thanks. I try to be. I usually have my emotional breakdowns in the orivacy of my bedroom when only DH can see. Lol.


Happy 4th to all of us in the US. We've got cloudy skys but atleast Hurricane Arthur is done battering the coast. So far he hasn't been too bad. DH has to work today and its our new dogs first 4th so I'm going to be staying home to make sure he's ok with fireworks. 

Afm - woke up feeling nauseous. Went away after a trip to the bathroom. 10dpo. I want the bfp so badly, but everything just feels the same as every other cycle. And it did not help my emotions to see my coworkers son's first pictures. Had to explain why this one hurt worse to DH. Since she conceived accidentally the month we started really trying, my brain is screaming "if your body worked right, youd be holding your baby right now like her"


----------



## macydarling

Bought a 3 ct pack of FRER today. Im ready!


----------



## hunni12

I knew not to test...cd 39 and now having some pink spotting so I guess AF is on the way. I cannot say Im not upset because im not pg but I am even more upset because I dont know what's going on with my body. I wanna cry because I cannot go to my local OB's because all they do is force birth control on me instead of trying to help. I feel so lost and hopeless. I want a bfp for OH birthday which is july 26th. I want to temp this cycle but i just dont know where to start. I was thinking of trying soy this cycle because it can help induce ovulation.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni, I'm sorry you're feeling so down at then moment. Spotting doesn't necessarily mean AF. I'm surprised you managed to hold out for so long and not test.
Maybe you should - just to see for sure.

Just remember that we're all here for you. I do think temping is a good idea , it'll help pun point ovulation for sure. Maybe this was just a late ovulation? Personally, I'm on CD 23 and still not ovulated..... But I know it's just round he corner LOL


----------



## smiley4442

peanutmomma said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal9027 said:
> 
> 
> Frenchie - :dance: :wohoo: :dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!
> 
> Krissy & Smiley good luck with the timing of your O!! I had a terribly confusing cycle in April which I started temping over 1/2 thru it & it said I didn't O until CD21 giving me only an 8 day LP. I was devistated to see that. I started taking Vitex and in May I Oed on CD18 & last cycle I Oed CD14!!! I also increased my LP to 11 days in May & 13 days in June!!! So if you do find you are a bit out of balance I would strongly suggest taking Vitex to rebalance your cycle!!! I'm also in O limbo but my OPK was definitely darker than the days previous so I'm hopeful it's around the corner & will be here soon!!!!
> 
> I've read about Vitex, But not sure if would hurt with me being a diabetic. Where can you buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi do you mind me posting a pic of my OPK test? Would you say this is positive?Click to expand...
> 
> I say thats just as dark, so yea positive. get to bding!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone heard anything from Hunni?????Click to expand...
> 
> I am Diabetic as well, type 1 for me. I wanted to take Vitex, but unsure as well bc my doc says may cause low blood sugarClick to expand...

I'm type 2, thinking I should hold off because I don't need my sugar to drop ugh.


Hunni, temping is easier than I thought it would be.



AFM cd8 nothing new really, but check out my crazy temps. lol, I've never seen anyone's on here do that. Maybe its because I take it exactly the same every morning. IDK :shrug:

maybe


----------



## mwah_xx

I have my frer now ready and waiting! Cd33 tomorrow and af due! Will be a Skype poas party with dh!!


----------



## hunni12

I just feel so bad for OH y'all he is taking it harder than me. Im trying to stay positive that it will happen.

Has anyone heard good things about soy?


----------



## mwah_xx

Sorry hunni - but you still never know with spotting?

No idea about soy I'm afraid xx


----------



## Eidson23

:bfn: for us. If she was pregnant, she's not anymore. Not sure we'll be able to try this month, we'll be in Colorado during her entire fertile window. We'll see, we might try just before we leave just for shits and giggles. :dust: to everyone else!


----------



## dove830

Hunni, I just started temping this month too. All you need is a bbt thermometer, and sign up for the free fertility friend app...that's it. FF does the rest for you. :)


----------



## frenchie35

@smiley : Is there any chance that the battery is low in your thermometer? Also, does it read to 2 decimal places? Like 97.15 instead of 97.1? Otherwise it could just be random chance that the recent temps are all the same.


----------



## mwah_xx

Sorry Edison xx


----------



## Deal9027

So what do you ladies think...did I or didn't i O?! If FF is right than I must have missed my surge on OPKs. Or do I take the progression on the OPKs as indication that I will O soon? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hunni12

Nope full on flow now...going to walmart to grab soy and a bbt. I am reading about soy and a lot of women have had a bfp on their first cycle.

but here it is https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...th_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=4&csi=2050976730&pd=1


----------



## peanutmomma

I think it means you will O soon
I hope i caught my egg and didn't miss the surge


----------



## macydarling

Hunni~ if I have no luck this cycle I am going to start temping too!


----------



## frenchie35

@Deal : I think your temps tomorrow and the next day will clue you in on what your body is up to. I think you might have O'd, but I really like temping for this very reason.


----------



## hunni12

Also does anyone know of ways besides preseed to increase ewcm


----------



## macydarling

Ha, there is a pretty sweet evap on my test from this morning. At least Im guessing that is what it is; very thin blue line. I hate blue dye, sooo glad I got some FRERs today.


----------



## kwynia

Just had some bright yellow cm, no itching or burning or odors, just* bright bright yellow*. But, I'm pretty sure I've had it before on regular AF months. I am into the af waiting game now, average cycle ranges 23 - 27 days and I'm on cd 24 today. But I feel pretty sure about ovulation this month so Monday is the most likely day for her to show. I haven't noticed anything unusual for me except constant cm but we all know that isn't an indication of anything. :)


----------



## kwynia

Are you testing again tomorrow macy? I might have to test with you but I don't think it will be positive, just not feeling it this month, but I always feel that way on 11 dpo hahaha.


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies...I'm silently stalking the thread. I techinically can't test until next Friday or Saturday (8 days from now) - why does time pass so slowly?! I've had cramps and woke up this AM with a horrible tummy ache; like nothing I've had before. My back even hurts from it! Has anyone experienced this? I'm 7 DPO.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni, this month I am trying evening primrose oil to increase CM. It's supposed to help but I can't say I've noticed much improvement yet. Mind you, it's inly my first couple if weeks in it.


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - :hugs: Sorry the witch found you :hugs: When you sign up with fertility friend they send you daily emails which taght me a ton about lots of stuff with my cycle, not just temping. I highly reccomend it even if you don't want to temp. My DH's bday is in July too (the day before I expect AF) and I'm hoping for the same thing.
Now go out and enjoy a beer with your fireworks and try not to stress :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

kwynia said:


> Are you testing again tomorrow macy? I might have to test with you but I don't think it will be positive, just not feeling it this month, but I always feel that way on 11 dpo hahaha.

I have the same feeling and yet I am still compelled to test. Gonna use one of my FRERs tomorrow! Feel free to join the party.


----------



## Bug222

hunni- I took epo when TTC #1 to increase CM- took it from AF till ov


----------



## Hollynesss

Joining in with you ladies!! Currently 2dpo and will be testing July 16th! (Who am I kidding, I won't last until my period is due! :haha:)


----------



## shterr612

Congrats on the BFPs! So happy for you Twinkie! The author of the post got her BFP! The month I got preggers with DD, I had done the testing thread! Must be good luck! ;)


----------



## n.miller

Just realized something. I've only had 3-4 months of consecutive, regular cycles. And the first 3 mon were due to clomid, and this month femara. If I haven't conceived this cycle, I'll won't be taking femara next cycle as we'll be taking the month off. FX I have a normal cycle - that the metformin and dexamethasone are working. Part of me worries though that I'll have a longer than normal cycle, or I won't get AF and I'll have to take progesterone to get things started like I did before the clomid. So now I'm scared about not TTC. Ugh... I must stop thinking. It only leads to trouble.


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry hunni & eidison.





frenchie35 said:


> @smiley : Is there any chance that the battery is low in your thermometer? Also, does it read to 2 decimal places? Like 97.15 instead of 97.1? Otherwise it could just be random chance that the recent temps are all the same.

Battery isn't low, i got up and peed after taking it and my temp went up. It isn't a bbt thermometer, so I'm sure there is going to be a varying in the temp and I would notice it more with a bbt thermometer. I just started last month and haven't purchased one yet. Maybe next month I will get one. I just think its funny that I have a straight line ;)


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry hunni :( Fx for you for next cycle!

Sorry Eidson - I never did see a line on anything you posted but was hopeful for you since others seemed to see it. I am sure it is disheartening to think it might have been a chemical. 
Don't suppose you can bring a sample with you on your trip on some dry ice or something?


----------



## mwah_xx

I tested. :bfn: roll on August!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni - I was just google searching around EPO as ovulation is late and it turns out that it can delay ov by 2-5 days so just be aware of that if you do decide to try it.

Whilst I was searching, I came across this information on soy. Sounds like you should be wary of it, although some women rave bout it.

Q: I have irregular cycles. I heard that taking Soy Isoflavones for a 5 day period prior to ovulation will stimulate ovulation. So after my next period is over I thought of trying the soy isoflavones. Is it true that soy isoflavones stimulate ovulation like Clomid?

A: Using soy isoflavones, especially when self prescribed are not very effective or the best option. I feel that supporting and nourishing the systems that produce and control hormones is best. You can do this through good nutrition, herbs, supplements and natural therapies rather than manipulate the hormones.

Many people think that soy isoflavones are natures Clomid and will stimulate ovulation. Clomid binds to estrogen receptor cells and blocks them in the hypothalamus. Once these are blocked your brain no longer receives signals from estrogen. This tricks you body into thinking you have low levels of estrogen (which is released from your follicles as they are maturing). This confuses your body and then Gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GNRH) signals release of Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) which signals the follicle to release estrogen. The hope is that the Clomid will increase FSH production which will stimulate the follicles to release estrogen and then ovulation will occur.

The problem with using soy isoflavones in the same way is that they bind weakly to estrogen receptor sites. So while some of the soy isoflavones are binding others are just creating excess estrogen. There is also insufficient data supporting the use of soy isoflavones in this way. The research goes back and forth, some say it will work for some people and other studies show that soy isoflavones have potential risk of damaging the Thyroid as well as decreasing fertility.


----------



## KatO79

Wow this thread has been moving fast, I'll need to catch up:wacko:

So CD 5 today and starting to feel more positive:happydance: Still expecting to O on the 13th or maybe 14th. DH and I were naughty and talked about a game plan and I mentioned maybe we should get more morning :sex: this round and see if it helps anything:haha: It would be great if I could get a :bfp: this cycle as it'll be DH's birthday on the 29th and would be a nice birthday present:thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

Sorry Muah what dpo are you?

Tested with FRER today, 5 days before AF. BFN. Things do not look good. WILL I EVER SEE TWO LINES?!? I feel absolutely normal, no symptoms at all.


----------



## frenchie35

@macy : How many DPO are you? Days before expected AF isn't the best way of determining if a HPT should work yet or not. You have to give your bean enough time to implant and then let you know that he's in there!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Frenchie, glad to see you are sticking around :) I *think* I am 9DPO. But I dont use OPKs so I am going by when the Ovia app said my fertility score was a 10.

My lower back was hurting last night. It felt almost like AF cramps but in my lower back. Not sure if I usually get that before AF but I just dont feel hopeful today. Sorry for being negative city over here.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. Can I join? 
I'm 3 dpo today. I'm on progesterone and will test as early as possible because the doc will put me on injectables anti-coagulant as soon as I get a :bfp: 
So the earlier the better.


----------



## mwah_xx

macydarling said:


> Sorry Muah what dpo are you?
> 
> Tested with FRER today, 5 days before AF. BFN. Things do not look good. WILL I EVER SEE TWO LINES?!? I feel absolutely normal, no symptoms at all.

Not entirely sure how many dpo as didn't track, I'd guess at least 14dpo though.

AF due today on a 33 day cycle, body probably messed up from coming off bcp.

This cycle will totally track!

5 days before means you are still in with a chance!!x


----------



## MegNE922

Well I've had the craziest morning. I can't wrap my head around it. 
Still couldn't figure out why AF isn't here but I'm having cramps.
Well looks like she won't be here for the next 9 months!


I'm in shock! I ran out and got a cinnamon bun and put it in the oven with the tests ( in a bag ) and a card for Hub. I'm in shock!!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome Hollynesss & Ummi2boyz and good luck to you both! July looks to be starting out like a great month for us testers!!!

Sorry to those that are thinking they are out already, but don't call it yet you never know!

Hunni, :hugs: I'm sorry AF came and I agree you should temp to be more sure of your cycles, I'm starting to wonder if you O later than thought.

and, last but not least, MEG!!!!! Huge congratulations and H&H 9 months! What did DH say when he saw the oven? I love it when we see ladies that I've been following through several cycles get there BFP! It brightens my day, so on the list you go!


----------



## Mintastic

MegNE922 said:


> Well I've had the craziest morning. I can't wrap my head around it.
> Still couldn't figure out why AF isn't here but I'm having cramps.
> Well looks like she won't be here for the next 9 months!
> View attachment 781499

Eep! Congrats meg! H&H 9mos to you!

Can't wait to hear your hubs reaction!


----------



## MegNE922

He cried Twinkie! Just held me an cried. 

I had bought some homefries and the bun & he didn't want the fries bc they're red potatoes lol so I told him to check the oven. Lol.

Got it all in video.


----------



## twinkie2

MegNE922 said:


> He cried Twinkie! Just held me an cried.
> 
> I had bought some homefries and the bun & he didn't want the fries bc they're red potatoes lol so I told him to check the oven. Lol.
> 
> Got it all in video.

<3


----------



## Lirpa11

Congrats meg!! Let us know DHs reaction!

I just had blood tests and a pelvic ultrasound and the doctor said I have pcos, albeit a mild version. That explains the terribly long cycles!! 

I'm going to make an appointment with a fertility specialist and see if we c an get AF to start coming again.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Meg!!! All those worries for nothing! Super happy for you. Congrats and H&H 9 months! 

Lirpa, I'm glad you finally figured out what's wrong. Keep us updated :)


----------



## n.miller

Congratulations Meg. 


Wow, can't believe we're only 5 days into July and we've already got 5 BFPs. 

FX for everyone else.


ILT - how have you been?


----------



## kwynia

Congrats Meg!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N.Miller, nothing much going on here. Just waiting for AF to show so I can stop TTC for a few months before we start IVF. It's a good thing and I'm looking forward to it. Have a couple things on my bucket list that need to be mark off :D. How are you?


----------



## smiley4442

MegNE922 said:


> Well I've had the craziest morning. I can't wrap my head around it.
> Still couldn't figure out why AF isn't here but I'm having cramps.
> Well looks like she won't be here for the next 9 months!
> View attachment 781499
> 
> 
> I'm in shock! I ran out and got a cinnamon bun and put it in the oven with the tests ( in a bag ) and a card for Hub. I'm in shock!!


CONGRATS! So happy for you guys!
H&H 9 months ;)



AFM: cd9 nothing exciting at all except I just learned that If I ovulate later like I did last month I should be ovulating when hubby will be out of town, so this month isn't looking good for us :(


----------



## n.miller

ILT - that's good to hear. Not much. 11dpo, just waiting on AF. My gut says she'll be here. Sometime between July 9th and 10. We're taking the next cycle off. And a week after A few days after AF, my god daughter is coming to stay for a week, so I get to play mommy to a 7 yr old and then give her back.


----------



## hunni12

Congrats meg!!

So OH birthday is on july 26th and i really want to give him a bfp even tho i will only be around 6 dpo for his birthday. My plan of action is take soy cd 2-5 maybe 160 mg a day, temp, take prenatals, get grapefruit juice and robitussin for ewcm , and to stop stressing. 

Good news though, my job reinstated me because they wrongfully fired me!

Bad news, i have bacterial vag and a yeast infection which i also know can hinder me ovulation i always get them together ugghhhhh. So making a appt with a ob gyn to get that taken care of before O time comes


----------



## n.miller

Hunni - that's great news! Very happy for you.


----------



## peanutmomma

big temp drop for me this morning. NOt sure if that is good or bad. I am only a few DPO so it would be too early I believe for implantation dip. GRR!! Hope it is n't a bad thing though


----------



## 30mummyof1

Big congrats Meg :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats Meg!

CD11- OPKs starting to get a little darker. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats meg on your bfp. H&H 9 months! 

It would be great if we'd have at least 1 :bfp: per day !

Hunni: I took soy two cycles in a row some time ago and it did delay my ovulation. Not by much the first time, but the second time I had a 120 days cycle! 

Afm: not much happening right now. Sore BBs, but that often happens in the tww. I am also very moody and felt like killing dh at least 5 times today! Argh! PMS!


----------



## RonnieV

Congrats to the bfps....I can't wait to see mine......feeling hopeful that this is the year for me, just don't know which month....going to get opk today, but I think my boo is on a mission himself to dtd every other day this month....lol....we had an argument about it....he is older than me so I know he is more determined than I am to have his second(my first) :baby:
Let's get those bfps ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## frenchie35

Yay, Meg! Welcome to the club! And when you thought there was no chance!


----------



## MegNE922

I know! It's nuts! I didn't use OPKS I didn't BD more than 1 time around my fertile period ( Friday the 13th! ) so crazy!


----------



## macydarling

That sure is ironic Meg, must be fate! Congrats! Did you have any symptoms or were you completely shocked?!?


----------



## hunni12

Dont scare me into taking it lol, but no seriously Im just confused on the correct dosage i see some ladies started out with 80 mg and some did 160 mg? Im desperate for a bfp for his birthday and my cycles are getting longer and longer


----------



## hunni12

I think this is how ima take it...cd 2-6 and as for mg its go be 80,120,120, 160, 200:)


----------



## MegNE922

macydarling said:


> That sure is ironic Meg, must be fate! Congrats! Did you have any symptoms or were you completely shocked?!?

Honestly NOT 1. It's so weird. I did have some nausea on my way to work Monday but I thought it was bc I took my prenatal vitamin on an empty stomach. 

Life is crazy. It's a roller coaster. Just when you think hope is lost BOOM!!


----------



## Loobs

Congratulations! x


----------



## n.miller

Ugh - desperately trying not to get my hopes up. I've had periodic cramps for the last few days, and my stomachs been feeling heavy every day after lunch. I feel famished at lunch, but once I've eaten I feel like I've eaten too much. Afternoons I feel exhausted. And 1 trip up abd down the stairs leaves me fatigued. DH asked if I could be preg. I just think I'm bored, lonely (that's my typical summer) and a bit depressed. Ge asked me to test, but I cant handle seeing the neg.


----------



## macydarling

N.miller~ I can definitely relate to how you feel! I think this is the worst part of the tww...you just start feeling hopeless! At least you have got symptoms. 
I have zero lol not even pms, actually feel pretty good except for my mood is in the trash can. Cant wait for this cycle to END.


----------



## hunni12

Its hard not to get your hopes up and i honestly think symptom spotting is healthy because it helps you compare to other cycles.

Has anyone has else tried soy before?


----------



## Mintastic

hunni - be careful of soy as it can sway you pink. If you don't care then go for it but I am trying to sway blue so avoiding soy as much as possible


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Congrats! Meg. Wishing you a H & H 9 months.


----------



## MegNE922

I know it's silly to say but if don't stress the month your trying in just plan ahead it helps not think about it. I didn't even have a TWW! I don't know if eating the pineapple helpped bc I don't remember eatting it around a specific time but I did eat it. Lol. If I didn't tell you already I didn't even use OPK's. 
Just happen accidentally in purpose! Lol. 

I was so concerned about not getting the surprise or the shock if I had to go a different route. I told myself I didn't expect anything at all for four months. It really is just amazing.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hunni: the way your planning on taking is good. It gives you time to adjust. I have to say that I had bad migraine and mood swings while on it. But then I also had it with clomid. 
For the ladies with pcos (just like me) I have recently read some medical researches about myo-inositol (vit b8). It is apparently really good to help balance hormones and bring ovulation earlier. I started taking it last week, and I O'ed 3 days earlier than usual. I dont know if it's a coincidence or not, but I really think it helped. Google "myo-inositol and pcos" and you'll get more info. A good level of vitD is also really really important.


----------



## wifeofbear

Can I hop in the group here? 
Its my second cycle ttc and my first with an O (4th of July).
We managed to get in 3 BD in the window, and are continuing to BD EOD until AF, cycle day 30 or <cross fingers> BFP but today is the start of my first real TWW.
Fertility Friend app says to test on July 23rd, but I tests are cheap and so I'll probably start around the 19th.
I have no idea if the O means I will get a natural AF this time or if progesterone will be needed again - so lack of period won't help me.
Married NTNP for 2.5 years (PCOS) and due to my other disability my primary care doc has agreed to handle our fairly noninvasive TTC efforts (progesterone/clomid). We aren't telling our friends and family we are TTC, so I'm looking for some buddies to share the path in this time.


----------



## frenchie35

This was the first month that I tried pineapple 1-5 DPO. I don't know if it helped, but I guess it didn't hurt!


----------



## macydarling

Urgh BFN again today. Not testing again cause Im so sick of seeing one line! Waste of my money. I have no symptoms to even spot so I am guessing Im out. I really hate TTC today...

Dont think Im going to try next month. Dont think I will ever have sex again actually. Sorry DH. AF needs to just come early and put me out of my misery.


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome wifeofbear and good luck, sounds like you got some good bding in there!


----------



## n.miller

Macy - :hugs: I have felt that way before. Heck, I've got symptoms and I feel that way now.

Frenchie, meg - I tried the pineapple once. In hindsight, it was the cycle the RE told us was very doubtful. If no BFP this cycle, I may try it again after vacation.

Wifeofbear - welcome :hi:

AFM - 12 dpo. Woke up around 6:45 to urinate. Felt breathless and fatigued from just walking to the bathroom and back. Alarm went off at 9, and there was a horrible nasty taste in my mouth. It's gone already though (9:08). No cramps at present. Oh and all I ate for dinner last night was carbs (yes, I am well aware that I'm not supposed to with PCOS, but I was craving donuts yesterday morning, and that's all I wanted last night). AF is due in about 3-4 days.


----------



## macydarling

No, really, I quit. I cant do this shit anymore. Like am I really that bad of a person that I dont deserve to be a mother? Let me put on my happy face and go to work and take care of somebody else's kids and pretend everything is OMG so great. Let me throw away money on BFN after BFN while my body plays me for the fool month after month. How about I pretend that oh, it's ok.next month will totally definitely be the month for me!?!?! No. I'm done! 

You ladies have been great to me and I can never thank you enough but I am just so done with everything. I cant be optimistic and positive anymore. My heart isnt in it.Maybe this is PMS talking but I just give up.


----------



## kwynia

So, I posted in the poas party thread too, but I got a bfp this morning! 13 dpo, fmu shopko cheapie pic taken at 2 min mark, but the line showed up almost immediately.

Here's a link if you like to tweak
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test289016
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-06 07.30.02.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## twinkie2

Oh Macy! I am so sorry dear, I know this is a crazy stressful journey we are all on, Maybe try some ntnp cycles, let everything go, bd when you want, not because you think you have to. Throw out the calendar and try not to think about cd and dpo. Big big :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Twink. I dont want to be a debbie downer, I am happy for all the girls who have gotten BFPs on here, I really truly am. I know I shouldnt bring my negativity on here but I feel like such an utter failure. Im thinking I should take a break from BnB too because I dont want to bring everyone else down with me.


----------



## 30mummyof1

kwynia said:


> So, I posted in the poas party thread too, but I got a bfp this morning! 13 dpo, fmu shopko cheapie pic taken at 2 min mark, but the line showed up almost immediately.
> 
> Here's a link if you like to tweak
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test289016

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Wifeofbear: welcome, hope you get your bfp very soon too. 

Kwynia: congrats on your bfp! The line is quite clear too! No doubt about it!

Macy: i'm sorry you are feeling that way. We all have at some point or another and bfn are quite hard to take in. Having a break from b&b can help too and then you can come back whenever you feel like it. (Sorry I'm new on this thread, how long have you been ttc'ing?) hope that bfp is around the corner for you too. 

Afm: 4 dpo, nothing much happening, I hate the first week of the TWW. There is nothing I can do. It's way too early to poas. Hope the time pass quickly. I usually start poas at around 8 dpo (had a bfp at 8 dpo 2 years ago, but ended up in mc, but I'm still confident it is possible to see those 2 lines that early).


----------



## slowloris

Well strong af cramps have kicked in here to she will be here tomorow. 
good luck to rest.of you!


----------



## KatO79

macydarling said:


> Thanks Twink. I dont want to be a debbie downer, I am happy for all the girls who have gotten BFPs on here, I really truly am. I know I shouldnt bring my negativity on here but I feel like such an utter failure. Im thinking I should take a break from BnB too because I dont want to bring everyone else down with me.

I know how you feel macyd as I have times where I feel like this as well, mostly after AF shows up:( I normally seem to bounce back though after a few days but know what it's like seeing all these ladies getting there :bfp:s and feeling happy for them but at the same time feeling upset and a bit jealous, wondering where _your own _:bfp: is and when it'll happen:shrug: I've been through 10 disappointing cycles and if DH and my new plan for this 2nd July chance is a wash, I think we'll just enjoy our vacation (start of August, 2 weeks in Russia and yes I'll be Oing during this vacation:thumbup:) and see what happens. No more planning or anything because after this, I feel like I've tried every BDing plan there is. So I'll just be really and truely NTNP after this until our stupid GP is willing to give us his referral in 3 months time.

But I don't think you should necessarily drop BnB because I'm sure many ladies here (myself included) are willing to hear your rants (and hoping they're willing to hear more of mine if the mood strikes me:haha:) and give you some emotional support:hugs: We have our men for support but it's nice to have a community of women who understand what we're feeling so we don't overload our men with too much and who, despite their best, can't _truely_ understand what it's like for us women since I think it affects us more emotionally when AF shows up or it's a :bfn:

Here's hoping you and I soon see our bfps :dust:

As for me, I'm currently CD6. If my plan for morning BDing every second day (will include O day) doesn't pan out, then as said I don't know what else to try and will give up any planning of BDing in the future:)


----------



## macydarling

Ok, here come the waterworks again. :cry: I honestly can't thank you enough for the support. I really, really appreciate it. I will pray for your BFP Kat and everyone left who hasnt gotten theirs yet. :hugs:


----------



## peanutmomma

I will be trying so darn hard to wait it out til Friday at 9DPO to start testing. It will be 5 days before AF is due and DH bought me a cheapie test already. So he muct think there is a good chance too


----------



## Rhodiolagal

hunni12 said:


> Its hard not to get your hopes up and i honestly think symptom spotting is healthy because it helps you compare to other cycles.
> 
> Has anyone has else tried soy before?

I have after reading so many positive reviews online. It threw off my cycle badly, so didn't work for me.


----------



## parinitha

Hi, can i join u ladies...:flower:


----------



## Rhodiolagal

macydarling said:


> No, really, I quit. I cant do this shit anymore. Like am I really that bad of a person that I dont deserve to be a mother? Let me put on my happy face and go to work and take care of somebody else's kids and pretend everything is OMG so great. Let me throw away money on BFN after BFN while my body plays me for the fool month after month. How about I pretend that oh, it's ok.next month will totally definitely be the month for me!?!?! No. I'm done!
> 
> You ladies have been great to me and I can never thank you enough but I am just so done with everything. I cant be optimistic and positive anymore. My heart isnt in it.Maybe this is PMS talking but I just give up.

Oh MacyDarling. I can feel the pain you have. I know this is so hard. There is no social justice in this ttc stuff. I caught a glimpse of a show one time called '16 and pregnant' and it emphasizes exactly that. No social justice in who gets to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. 
I am sure you will be a wonderful mother, even if it takes longer than others. I know a couple that tried for 8 years, and finally were successful. 
Have you looked into fertility treatment? Maybe a break, followed by a fertility consult would be useful.

But don't take a break because you think you are bringing us down. I'm relatively new here but I think the good thing about this community is that there's support through the good times and the bad. As kat079 said, we will probably all have some rants sometime that we will appreciate having others listen to, and offer support. 

I am having such a weird TWW. No symptoms that would make me thing I will get a BFP. Just minor twinges, and a throbbing headache this morning that could be ANYTHING! 

I am trying to make myself relax by thinking about the things I will try next cycle including metformin, pineapple, and softcups.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

peanutmomma said:


> I will be trying so darn hard to wait it out til Friday at 9DPO to start testing. It will be 5 days before AF is due and DH bought me a cheapie test already. So he muct think there is a good chance too

4 dpo too here! Hope we'll get our bfps together!


----------



## sweetbliss89

macydarling - we're all here for you :) I know I've had the same exact feelings that you're having. This rollercoaster that we're on is really tough. You're allowed to have those feelings that you have and the best thing to do is allow yourself to feel that way and process it all. Go and do something for yourself, some shopping or a pedicure :) I'm here if you ever need to vent, I completely understand where you're coming from!


This TWW has been just like the previous ones for me. 8 DPO now, no symptoms, nothing new or questionable other than I'm just a moody mess but I think that is completely unrelated to us TTC. Yesterday I had pain in the morning from what I believe is an ovarian cyst leaking. We BD the night before so I'm guessing it aggravated it. I was okay after resting for a bit but was sore this morning and have pain here and there on my left side where it hurt. I'm just hoping that subsides. I guess I'll give the doc a call tomorrow morning to see if they want to check up on it but I don't think they'll be too concerned. I'm not feeling positive at all this month but I'm still fighting the urge to POAS. I wish I didn't want to and the urge to do that would go away. I don't know how I'll handle another BFN after so many before and then not being able to even try the last 3 months due to DH being away.


----------



## n.miller

Macy - all I can do is echo thr other ladies and send virtual hugs. I know what it's like to ve betrayed by your body. Mine is only working right because of pills. A lit of us know what its like to show happiness for others while your insides scream that its not fair. Ive been through periods where I have said I hate every pregnant woman and mother alive, to my own mother.
I still get that way sometimes, and no matter what anyone says, I believe its ok to feel that way sometimes. 

However, I believe if you have a desire to be a mom in tour heart, it will happen one way or another. Maybe not the way you want, or intended, but it will. 

Take all the time you need. If you need a break just remember we won't judge you and we'll be here if you decide to come back.


----------



## frenchie35

Macy, you are allowed to feel anything you want to feel, and BnB is the perfect place to find other ladies to commiserate. We all have different stories, but the feeling of frustration and desperation is the same. So much about fertility is still a mystery, which makes a lot of what we try to do guesswork. You can forgive yourself for something that is not under your control. We welcome anything you have to say.


----------



## KrissyB

OPKs are starting to get darker!! FXed I get an positive OPK tonight or tomorrow! I'll still have a shortish lutuel phase, but it might be long enough! Please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## canadabear

Macy :hugs: this journey can be so rough with so many ups and downs. The ladies on here are wonderful and supportive. Here when you need them. :hugs: 
AFM: went camping and forgot my thermometer! :dohh: and just had a great temp spike on Friday which put my crosshairs back on ff. Though it seems convinced I O on cd10... Which seems really early and I haven't had any ewcm...only watery. :shrug: not sure what is happening with me this month :cry: and not feeling very hopeful either. Sucks I missed temping for two days now I'm really lost... Do you think it will effect my chart that badly??


----------



## dove830

We love camping, Canadabear. Where did you go? We are going mid month and then again mid August...must remember to bring my thermometer!! Can you post your chart?


----------



## bluefish1980

Ok ladies. This must be an evap, right? Let me explain.

3 weeks ago I had my 'period' it was very odd. Day 1 was light spotting and lots of EWCM, day 2 was nothing until afternoon, then very light for 24 hours. That was it.

I doubled checked by POAS and got BFN.

However, I was concerned as my OPKs have remained very light, so just for the hell of it, I used an FRER and got this.

I am now on what I think is CD24 assuming it was AF but there is no sign of a positive OPK and got this line on the FRER. It showed up straight away but it's very faint. 

I have no idea what to think. Surely if it was a BFP it would be darker by now? So it must be an evap.....right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Canadabear: it happened to me once or twice that I forgot to temp 2 days in a row. It never really affected my chart, I always got my ch, even if the temp I missed were just before O. 

Bluefish: it is weird that you had some bleeding 3 weeks ago. I would have said that it could have been O, but then you would have had a faint line at least 2 weeks after, not 3. 
Or it could have been af, and you O'd early in that cycle, and you are having an early bfp too! 
The line is faint but looks quite clear to me. I dont think it's an evap. 

Good luck.


----------



## dove830

bluefish1980 said:


> Ok ladies. This must be an evap, right? Let me explain.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I had my 'period' it was very odd. Day 1 was light spotting and lots of EWCM, day 2 was nothing until afternoon, then very light for 24 hours. That was it.
> 
> I doubled checked by POAS and got BFN.
> 
> However, I was concerned as my OPKs have remained very light, so just for the hell of it, I used an FRER and got this.
> 
> I am now on what I think is CD24 assuming it was AF but there is no sign of a positive OPK and got this line on the FRER. It showed up straight away but it's very faint.
> 
> I have no idea what to think. Surely if it was a BFP it would be darker by now? So it must be an evap.....right?

Is there colour to the line in person? How long after you POAS did you take the pic? I totally see the line, btw


----------



## Mintastic

Macy - as others have stated - take a break from bnb if you feel you need to but not if you are worried about bringing others down. We are all here to support each other through the ups and the down down lows.

Bluefish- I see it too. I hate frers though and feel like they give bad false lines be they evaps or indents. Very curious though... I second the question of how many minutes after did you take that photo? I really don't know what to think but FX that maybe it really is your BFP.


----------



## Eidson23

I may still be in the July thread! Testing AGAIN, July 31. That is the day of her next expected period. We'll be in Colorado for her fertile window, but we are going to try insemination a day or two before in hopes that maybe she ovulates early, and he has super healthy long living sperm. Not very hopeful this cycle, but it'd be nice to get a BFP on my birthday August 1st :)


----------



## Deal9027

Macy - :hugs: I think we've all felt like you do at one point or another and are here for you so never leave because you think you'll bring us down. BnB was a godsend to find - scratch that - you ladies were a godsend to find. I don't know how I'd be getting thru this ttc journey without you all!! 

Kwynia - CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:
Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!

Krissy - I think we'll be very close in our cycle again!! I have a feeling FF will move my crosshairs to show I Oed yesterday & not CD13. We can survive the tww together :friends:

Eidson - So glad you get a 2nd chance in July & I hope you get a birthday BFP!!!

Baby Dust :dust: to all as I know we have a lot of testers this week!! Fx Fx Fx let's keep the :bfp:s coming!!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome & good luck parinitha! are you trying for your first?


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I've missed so much! We've been at the in-laws all weekend for 4th of July.

Congrats to all of the :bfp: that have happened in my absence! H&H 9 months! :happydance: :dust:

Sorry to those the :witch: got. :hugs:

Well, the :witch: showed no sign of showing up tomorrow (I almost always get spotting the night before) so I caved and POAS. I got this:


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/result_zps1f6bc688.jpg

I'm not sure if any of you can see it or not as it's a very thin, faint blue line (it wasn't FMU and I'm only 13DPO, so that doesn't surprise me) but I'm pretty sure it's an EVAP. I'm planning to take a red dye test with FMU tomorrow morning to make sure.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I can see the line. Hope it's not an evap.


----------



## jumpingo

bought another pack of tests today. unfortunately (er, fortunately?:winkwink:) i have peed recently and i have plans all afternoon (thank god for something to keep me out of the house and distracted!:roll:) but i am ready to go for tomorrow morning!:blush:


----------



## canadabear

dove830 said:


> We love camping, Canadabear. Where did you go? We are going mid month and then again mid August...must remember to bring my thermometer!! Can you post your chart?

Just at a friend place this time. But next week I think we will try Gold stream..then Salt Spring Island end of the month.
Can't figure out how to post with my phone.but will try later with the computer.


----------



## Bug222

I can see it Kalon!

I love camping on Salt Spring Canada- so relaxing!


----------



## bluefish1980

So there is definitely pink to the line. It came up quite quickly.

This is what it looks like now.

However, did a test this morning with FMU and it's BFN
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## labellavie

Well AF got me on the 4th........ right on schedule! I'm still in for July. My next test date will be July 31st


----------



## slowloris

How weird bluefish. Did u use fr again this morning?
maybe just wait a few days and test again same time you did first test?


----------



## macydarling

Bluefish~ that sure looks like a BFP to me. Did you drink a lot of water before bed? Maybe your urine is diluted today.

AFM, I took my last FRER b/c it was teasing me. BFN but it isnt a shock so I wont let it ruin my day again. I just keep telling myself it isnt the end of the world even though it feels like it is. I decided next cycle will be our last on TTC and then I will take a break and NTNP. I plan to use OPKs next month b/c I have this sneaking suspicion I am not Oing for some reason. I also will NOT be testing early next month :) Hopefully AF wont make me such a wicked witch today as I have work and nees to be civilized! My hormones have been absolutely crazy this PMS, I usually dont get so emotional! Not a fan of it.

Im trying not to overanalyze things but I am wondering realistically if I am out. I dont want to have false hope. 11DPO and 3 days til AF is due. I feel like the deadline for implantation has passed.


----------



## twinkie2

I see it Kalon, can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## macydarling

Kalon~ Did it show up right away? I dont think it can be an evap if it shows in the time limit. I would retest with a pink dye.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

> Im trying not to overanalyze things but I am wondering realistically if I am out. I dont want to have false hope. 11DPO and 3 days til AF is due. I feel like the deadline for implantation has passed.

That's how I feel too. I am 12DPO and there is NOTHING out of the ordinary to report. I have been logging symptoms daily, but still feels like there's an eerie pre-AF calm. I will still hold off until the 9th to test, test 2 days in a row. If it's BFN, as I expect, it's on to the next one.


----------



## macydarling

I hope you get a BFP Rhodio! I am just like...so surprised every month when it doesnt happen! You would think I'd be used to it by now but nope. I see these girls on 16 & Pregnant (I only watch real classy stuff) that are like OMG it was my first time and I had sex ONCE or like I was on birth control! And Im just over here like...I had unprotected sex as many times as possible during my fertile week and have never even used birth control and AF was right on time. Lol.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for sometime but we decided to try not to think about getting pregnant so much this cycle to see if we could relax a little as after 22months of TTC we find it quite hard! So hope everyone is okay? I'm after a bit of advice! My last period was 18th June and i think I ovulated on 2/3rd July so meaning today being 4/5dpo an when I just went to the loo I had some blood when wiping, could this be my period come early I'm not due on until next wed so that would make it 9 days early and make my cycle only 20 days long and my luteal phase only 5 days?? Is any of this possible?? My cycles have always been 27/28 days long since I started them! Felling pretty confused! Any help would be grateful! Thank you x x


----------



## slowloris

Blue bear could it be implantation bleeding? That can happen around that.time. 
was it red or brown? If brown then maybe.from ovulation.
i would keep.an eye on this though as it could also be cyst related perhaps? FX its implantation though!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

slowloris said:


> Blue bear could it be implantation bleeding? That can happen around that.time.
> was it red or brown? If brown then maybe.from ovulation.
> i would keep.an eye on this though as it could also be cyst related perhaps? FX its implantation though!

Red! How would I know if it could be cyst related? At the weekend I had really bad back pains too felt a but like a water infection kind of pain but they went by the next morning x


----------



## peanutmomma

it is getting hard for me to not symptom spot.. I was woken up by shooting pains on boobs and nipples last night and have had O like pain, but yet different, all night too. If that makes any sense. Lots of creamy CM as well.
This week is gonna drag by


----------



## n.miller

Macy - I absolutely despise 16 & preg. I, hate that our society teaches girls that it can be so glamorous to have kids as teens. Once they're on the show, they become celebrities and that's not right. Second, I hate it for the same reason you mentioned. Why can they have babies so easily? If it was gonna be this hard to get preg, why did I worry about getting preg when DH and I first got together?

AFM - 13dpo. I'm tired, congested, and have a major headache. Ate solid carbs again for dinner. Cramps I feel are intestinal and I end up spending like 20 min in the bathroom. No uterine cramps which is strange with AF due right around the corner. DH is really pushing me to test. But I can't. I'm absolutely terrified of a BFN. As much as I hate AF, she is much gentler on my heart than seeing only 1 line or the word "not preg". And then I also start to worry that I'll even get AF this month even if I'm not preg. What if the femara didn't work like the clomid? It's going to hurt so bad if AF doesn't show, I test and it's still BFN.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, I tested with a red dye test this morning and it was :bfn:


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/20140707_091632_zpsbf126247.jpeg

Now I'm positive that blue dye test was an EVAP (stupid EVAP lines!). I had left the test for a few minutes and then came back to it, so I have no idea when the line actually showed up. I used that brand of red dye test when I was pregnant with my DS, so I know that it's a very accurate and reliable brand.

For reference this is what my :bfp: looked like with my DS for the same brand:

Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/bfp_zpsa37b1131.jpg

I tested 5 days late with my DS though and this is the day of my missed period, so if AF still doesn't show up within a week I'm going to test again. If it's still negative then, there's no way I'm pregnant. I'm pretty sure that I'm out for this cycle though (not that I really thought I'd be pregnant to begin with, lol). It wouldn't surprise me if my periods are just going to be wacky for the first few cycles since June 9th was my first PPP after having DS.


----------



## KrissyB

Hi Ladies - Hope you all had great holiday weekends! Sorry for those the witch found or those having a hard time with the tww :hugs: 

Thanks Deal - Hopefully I'm not too far behind you! Awesome that you have your bases covered so well no matter which day you O'd! Yay tww buddies! 

AFM - the OPK's are definitely getting darker - and I'll check more than once today. Here's this morning's - definitely darker than yesterday, but I don't think it's quite there yet. Last month I O'ed the same day as my positive OPK so I do think I get a quick surge (so I'm hopeful for today!)
 



Attached Files:







OPK_0707_930.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kwynia

Get your bd on Krissy :)


----------



## Rhodiolagal

macydarling said:


> I hope you get a BFP Rhodio! I am just like...so surprised every month when it doesnt happen! You would think I'd be used to it by now but nope. I see these girls on 16 & Pregnant (I only watch real classy stuff) that are like OMG it was my first time and I had sex ONCE or like I was on birth control! And Im just over here like...I had unprotected sex as many times as possible during my fertile week and have never even used birth control and AF was right on time. Lol.

LOL. I am guilty of having watched that classy show as well. I know. It sucks - but at least we can laugh about it right. 
It's ridiculous how I start walking with a waddle and rubbing my lower abdomen sometimes during my TWW. As if! 
Here's hoping our bodies will clue in eventually.


----------



## Dantz

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been around much. Wedding month is crazy! I hope you all are having luck this month. Unfortunately, I'm out :( We'll be traveling during O time this month, so on to late August for me.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

n.miller said:


> Macy - I absolutely despise 16 & preg. I, hate that our society teaches girls that it can be so glamorous to have kids as teens. Once they're on the show, they become celebrities and that's not right.
> 
> I'm absolutely terrified of a BFN. As much as I hate AF, she is much gentler on my heart than seeing only 1 line or the word "not preg".

Yes, and yes. It's interesting because a study came out recently showing that heavy teen viewers of the show have unrealistic views about what it means to be a teen mom. You think? 

To think though that I was such a "good teen" and my reward might never get to be a mum, is heartbreaking. 

Like you, I am terrified of testing. I actually admire those who POAS regularly, because BFN is like a stab in the back - even when you are expecting it.


----------



## slowloris

Bluebear, if it doesn't turn out to be implatatiin i would just go to docs. Cyst symptoms can be similar to pms early preg! So not very easy to tell apart.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

slowloris said:


> Bluebear, if it doesn't turn out to be implatatiin i would just go to docs. Cyst symptoms can be similar to pms early preg! So not very easy to tell apart.

Okay thank you for the info x


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. I am so proud of myself. I took my temps these past 2 mornings 97.09, started soy last night, and been taking my prenatals:)


----------



## macydarling

Good job Hunni. You have to keep updating us to see if it works! I dont know much about temping or soy so it would be interesting to see!

AFM I am starting to have light cramping. It actually feels a bit more like gas, just quite uncomfortable and a bit bloated in the tummy even though I havent eaten yet and sweated so much during my run this morning I cant believe I am still retaining water. It isnt unheard of for AF to pop in on CD 26 so she may come early. At least that would end this TWW from hell and put me out of my misery.


----------



## kwynia

Sounds good hunni, fingers crossed you'll get some regular cycles or a BFP!

I'm really sorry you're so bummed macy, I hope AF stays away!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Kwynia. Today is a lot better than yesterday but I am just at the point where I am ready to move on to August!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry Kalon :hugs:


----------



## n.miller

Twinkie - how are you feeling?


----------



## twinkie2

Pretty good really. A little tired, and minor cramping, but not as much as it had been. Only other symptoms so far are crazy sore boobs/nipples and a little constipation and gas. No nausea really or anything like that, not feeling like I have to take a nap because I'm about to drop from exhaustion, so trying to enjoy this minimal symptoms while I can just in case they decide to hit me like a train one day!


----------



## Hollynesss

Maybe its because I'm older and know better, but those girls on 16 pregnant have horrible lives! It certainly would not make me want a child young. All they do is scream and fight with their parents/significant other, and almost all of them end up single moms. Not to mention a lot of them drop out of school or never go to college. 

However, from a 15/16 year old's perspective, the thought of being on TV and having a baby may sound glamorous. Either way, yeah, definitely does not showcase the classiest of girls! (though I've been guilty of watching the first two entire seasons :shy:)

I had a weird moment last night at work (I worked 3rd shift for someone who was on vacation....soooo exhausted today!). I got a sharp pain in my lower abdomen to the right, followed by waves of nausea for about an hour. It went away but I hope so much that it was implantations!! No spotting, but I didn't get to temp because of my off hours, so I don't know if I had a dip. 5 more days until I'm going to test!!


----------



## KalonKiki

twinkie2 said:


> Sorry Kalon :hugs:

It's fine Twinkie2, I know it wasn't the right time anyway. Maybe next year I'll fall pregnant with a little March-mallow or April Bunny. :cloud9:
Good luck with your little March-mallow though! H&H 9 months and I hope that pregnancy ends up being good to you. :thumbup:


----------



## macydarling

Sorry about AF Kalon. Stupid witch always wants to crash our party.

So...if I am to believe my app that I ovulate on CD 17 with a 12 day luteal phase I am actually only 9DPO today, not 11. I always thought I O'd CD 14/15 because that is the average for my cycle length AND that is when the app gives me the highest fertility score. Maybe you are more fertile BEFORE O and that is their reasoning for that? I dont get it. At least we BD'd on CD 17 this month. Usually we have called it quits by then. I had EWCM on CD 14, 17 and a little on 19 so that is no help. Regardless I will be using OPKs next cycle to figure this out! I feel like I am in school again with all these calculations!


----------



## MegNE922

@ Hollyness I think you an I are one in the same! Lol. 
I hate that show but something makes me watch it! Haha. I'm constantly wanting to yell " GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER!!" At the TV! Another reason why our bodies should have an on off switch for making babies &#128518;


----------



## macydarling

After continued investigation, I see that since Jan '14 every cycle has perfectly matched up with a CD 17 O day and a 12 day luteal phase (except for one random cycle that was only 24 days). Im doing a major :dohh: right now.


----------



## twinkie2

Thank you Kalon and good luck in the future.

Macyd, I'm glad you are getting this figured out and hoping it's the key to your bfp :)


----------



## macydarling

I hope so too! I would say Ovia is pretty darn helpful for a free app. Still want to try OPKs next time! Come on AF Im ready for August!


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - Your luteul phase (post-O part of your cycle) should always be just about the same length. So the follicular phase (pre-O) is what varies in length and ultimately determines when you O and how long your cycle is. :)


----------



## macydarling

Ok, Im confused again. Lmao. I wish I could hand you girls all my info and have you just plug it all in for me cuz this stuff is CONFUSING! Lol. Ahhhhhhh. Ok so basically, count back 12 days from my period and that is when I O'd correct? I just want to see if the app was right about a CD 17 O date.


----------



## Hollynesss

Glad to see you are in better spirits, Macy! :flower: This is my first official cycle trying, and after everything it took for me to finally get to this point (we were supposed to start in December 2013, but my husband got laid off, then freaked out and didn't feel ready, then my cycles decided to go haywire....ugh!) I know that I will be absolutely crushed if I didn't catch this cycle. I can only imagine your frustration :hugs: 

Yes, if you count back from CD1 12 days that should be when you ovulate (assuming your LP is always 12 days). This stuff is a little confusing! Fertility Friend is another great app that gives you averages and stuff for each cycle.


----------



## pinkturtle

AF due today, no sign yet. Still cramping off and on, less frequent though. (3 weeks now)


----------



## neff30

Im testing on July 8th or 9th..


----------



## Rhodiolagal

neff30 - Join the club. I'm supposed to hold out until July 9th - 14dpo - but just got my order of cheapies in the mail, so this will be a test of willpower. 

macyd - wouldn't it be great though if it all just turned out to be a timing issue? 

I agree with another poster above that symptom spotting can be a healthy way of getting to understand your body. I remember having no clue what weird ewcm was. Now, I can't wait to see the stuff. 

Hollyn . . your symptoms sound promising. Hope you get your bfp.

Twinkie - thanks for creating an awesome thread! Does it feel real yet?


----------



## Dark_Star

Hi Ladies!

I'm happy to be back in the game after a loss at 12 weeks on May 29, which was just devastating.

I had a D&C which many say makes you more fertile for a few months- I sure hope so.

Currently on CD 17, 5 DPO. Will be testing on or after July 16th.


----------



## jumpingo

don't know how many DPO but AF is due today (CD 29) and just got a BFN. :(

thermometer should be on it's way though so just want to get AF over with so we can try again...


----------



## cravemyheart

AF arrived yesterday. So I'm on to a cycle I can actually try on! YAY!


----------



## macydarling

Hollynesss said:


> Glad to see you are in better spirits, Macy! :flower: This is my first official cycle trying, and after everything it took for me to finally get to this point (we were supposed to start in December 2013, but my husband got laid off, then freaked out and didn't feel ready, then my cycles decided to go haywire....ugh!) I know that I will be absolutely crushed if I didn't catch this cycle. I can only imagine your frustration :hugs:
> 
> Yes, if you count back from CD1 12 days that should be when you ovulate (assuming your LP is always 12 days). This stuff is a little confusing! Fertility Friend is another great app that gives you averages and stuff for each cycle.

Thank you! I can definitely relate! I was ready to start trying right away after my m/c in 2012 but DH wasn't ready. He finally was ready and we started TTC this past January. I know it has only been 7 month but it feels like an eternity to me since I spent two years waiting to try.

Thanks again! I think I finally have it figured out! Seems like I usually O CD16/17 so I need to concentrate my back to back BD sessions toward the END of my "fertile week" on the app rather than the beginning like I had thought. :dohh:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Macy: do you temp? I have very irregular cycles (though they have settled down a bit) and found temping very useful (I could even say fascinating!) as it pinpoint exactly ovulation day. 

Dark star: i got a bfp right after a d&c. Unfortunately it ended up in a miscarriage too, but it was not caused by the d&c I just had before as my lining was really good when I had a scan that month. So here is to hoping good news for you!

Afm: I had cramps today, on and off, and not like af cramps at all. Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## wifeofbear

cravemyheart said:


> AF arrived yesterday. So I'm on to a cycle I can actually try on! YAY!

Celebrating with you cravemyheart!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome Dark_Star and neff 30! Sorry to hear about your loss DS, big hugs, but glad you are trying again!

Rhodio-you are so welcome! and no, not at all yet, haha, I feel like I have to keep reminding myself this is really happening!


----------



## kwynia

For sh!#s and giggles I peed on an opk, it was almost positive, pretty dark but not darker than control.


----------



## n.miller

Twinkie - gLad you're doing well.

Welcome to those joining us.

Sorry to all of those who got AF. 

AFM - I think I'll be joining the other victims of the :witch:. Started cramping this afternoon and getting very emotional. I know I could be preg, but I really feel it's pms. AF should be here in 2-3 days.:nope:


----------



## twinkie2

I hope you are wrong n.miller and it's beginning signs of your bfp, fx for you and everyone else!

Loads of :dust: ladies!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry n.miller, I will keep fingers crossed for you! Stay away AF, that's an order!


----------



## Bug222

keeping my fingers crossed for you N.miller


----------



## KatO79

So glad to see you're feeling better macyd:happydance:

I'm currently CD8 today and am just relaxing and letting DH figure out which mornings he wants to :sex: I'm guessing he'll start tomorrow since it's normally the start of my fertile time and when my watery CM starts. I'm hoping BDing in the mornings is the key for us and gives me my :bfp: Would be great to give DH a :bfp: birthday present in the end of July:happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

N.miller: hope you're wrong and af packs her bags for 9 months. 

Kat: it's great that you are leaving to your oh, so no pressure. 

Afm: my temp dropped this morning. I think it could be implantation and I'm planning on testing in 2 days time. (I'll be 8 dpo). Do you ladies think it could be too early with a 25miu sensitivity test? (I had bfp at 8 dpo but with 10miu tests).


----------



## macydarling

I really hope we see some more BFPs this month! Good luck everyone!

I have decided when AF comes I get a consolation prize. This month...a pedicure :)


----------



## MegNE922

N.miller good luck! That's how it all starts! 

Macy I like your prize! Lol add a little wine to it for me please! :)


----------



## KatO79

Ummi2boyz said:


> N.miller: hope you're wrong and af packs her bags for 9 months.
> 
> Kat: it's great that you are leaving to your oh, so no pressure.
> 
> Afm: my temp dropped this morning. I think it could be implantation and I'm planning on testing in 2 days time. (I'll be 8 dpo). Do you ladies think it could be too early with a 25miu sensitivity test? (I had bfp at 8 dpo but with 10miu tests).

Yeah that's the whole point, just me relaxing and him with the whole headache :rofl: I gave him some stats on which days before O day seem to result in the most pregnancies so now he can figure things out.

So I'm having a weird reaction to those FertileCM pills:wacko: I took my regular morning dose (am CD8 today) and afterwards, my CM dried up. I don't know with absolute certainty it's the pill but I was (sorry if TMI) dripping with watery CM before I took it:confused: The strange thing is, I had almost the same reaction to them during my 7th cycle when I had my chemical. My CM was going totally insane like being EWCM then a few hours later, tacky. I stopped back then at CD10 or 11 and had insane amounts of watery CM after that (Oed CD14 which is fairly normal but mostly normally O CD13). So I'm going to stop taking them and maybe take them after I O to help with uterine linning build up, maybe:confused:

The funny thing is, I took them last month although I took them from CD1 and just had my normal watery CM during my fertile days that didn't change around to tacky like it's doing now. The difference this time and when I had my chemical: I took them _after_ AF so around CD5 or 6 both times. So does taking them after AF lead me to having weird CM changes:wacko: Very strange:shrug:

UPDATE: So I took an extra dose of raw garlic to counteract the effects, hoping to see my watery CM again in a few hours:) Will be sticking to the garlic from here on out.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy - I like how your mind works! I think I'm going to do exactly what you're doing and reward myself when AF comes hah. I think it will help me not be so upset.

I'm 10 dpo and zero symptoms unless being super moody is a sign. AF is due in 4-5 more days. I usually spot 2 days or so before so I hope to have some sort of clue by Saturday. Everyone around me is so hopeful and I'm beyond doubtful. I just want AF to get here so I can show them that I'm right about my body yet deep down I hope that they're right. I've been such a mess of emotions lately.


----------



## Deal9027

Macy - I always treat myself to something when AF shows. I call it retail therapy!! One month it was sunglasses & a new handbag. Following month it was 2 new cute (and extremely discounted) Summer dresses. I never spend a lot but it does make me feel a little better!

N.Miller - I think it sounds promising that you may get your BFP!! Fx Fx Fx for you!!

Kat - What a great idea to put your OH in charge of some aspects of ttc!!! I hope between the morning BD and hopefully less stress on your part you'll achieve that BFP!!!!!!!!!! 

How's everyone else doing? Anyone getting ready to :test:?!?!! I'm looking forward to celebrating more :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macydarling

I am looking forward to it Sweetbliss! And great touch with the wine Meg! I think AF is going to come soon. I have that super bloated, overall yuck feeling. Get on with it AF!!


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone! I haven't given up hope yet. But bracing myself for the worst. I had one other sign, but I'll put it below under TMI -


Spoiler
TMI - ok, like I said, I can not read cm at all. Yesterday during one trip to the rest room, the toilet tissue had a yellowish blob on it. Lol, kinda like snot when you're really sick and your nose won't stop running. I suppose it was prob yellow due to mixing with urine, but it was definitely there and I have no clue what it means.


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - FXed for you! I think the CM is probably a good sign for a :bfp:!! 

Smiley - How you doing? Any sign on the OPKs yet?

AFM - The bad news is yesterday's OPK was negative. The good news is, today's is a strong undeniable positive!! No questions here. More bad news is my temps were high today (I'm guessing from that extra drink or two last night) - so it's going to be harder to pick up the temp surge I think.
 



Attached Files:







OPK_0708_930.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry n.miller, never had that, so can't help much. Hoping it's a positive sign. 

Macy: yup! Retail therapy nothing can beat that to help feel better ! Haha! But then if my spending is proportional to my disappointment, I would probably empty the bank account!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Krissy: very strong positive indeed! Get those boys in the barracks!


----------



## JellyDoughnut

I'm 14 dpo, all bfn:shrug:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry jellyd :(


----------



## Dark_Star

I haven't O tested this month, but I know when I got pregnant in March I DTD on CD 12 and 15. This month I DTD on CD 11, 12, 15, and 16. I'd say there is definitely reason to hope.
I'm not certain I did O this cycle as I had a MC May 29th, I have had a normal period since but I still may not be completely back to normal. If I don't fall pregnant this cycle I will probably pick up some test strips.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

JellyDoughnut said:


> I'm 14 dpo, all bfn:shrug:

Oh Jelly. Me too. 13dpo all BFN. AF cramps are here. Argh! 


As soon as she shows, I'm taking some of the ideas you ladies are sharing and going out on the town.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry JD and Rhodio...sometimes those bfps like to keep themselves a secret. And if AF comes, some retail therapy sounds perfect!


----------



## fairyy

Hi ladies :hi: AF due today and I am 15dpo. I never go past by 15dpo ever. But might be a possibility that I might have ovulated a day late and AF due tomorrow. :wacko: Anyways I will be testing with IC with FMU tomorrow if AF is a no show today. Then I have plans to POAS on FRER on Thursday if no AF by then.

Sorry for AF ladies. Good luck :dust: this cycle. Congrats :flower: to all the BFP's. 

Btw I have to go for HSG if AF decides to visit me.


----------



## Dark_Star

Good luck fairyy! Sounds hopeful!


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Thanks twinkie :). Good luck fairyy and n.miller - sounds very promising


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to keep busy. FF has AF due tomorrow. I'm 14dpo today. Cramps not as bad as they were day before AF last cycle. Working on getting our guest room finished and the house clean. My 7 yr old niece is coming to stay with us for a week starting Sunday. I'm very excited.


----------



## fairyy

n.miller: Good luck. When are you planning to test ?


----------



## n.miller

Fairy - if I can work up the nerve, Friday or Saturday. I'm never more than a day late if my body functions properly. But I don't know if femara worked the same as clomid on me. We go get my niece Sunday, so I'd like to know before we get her. 

If bfn, I'll be skipping TTC in July. I'll probably temp just to keep an eye on things and see if I can O without pills and so I know if I should expect AF, but no OPKs. No sense wasting money on a non trying cycle.


----------



## smiley4442

fairyy said:


> hi ladies :hi: Af due today and i am 15dpo. I never go past by 15dpo ever. But might be a possibility that i might have ovulated a day late and af due tomorrow. :wacko: Anyways i will be testing with ic with fmu tomorrow if af is a no show today. Then i have plans to poas on frer on thursday if no af by then.
> 
> Sorry for af ladies. Good luck :dust: This cycle. Congrats :flower: To all the bfp's.
> 
> Btw i have to go for hsg if af decides to visit me.

good luck!!


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy-I'm ok cd 12, negative opk. But I woke up lightly cramping and spotting brown. Could be I will be ovulating in a few days or could be be (TMI) because we had bd'd a few times yesterday just for fun. I'm leaning towards the second one I hope. Worse thing possible would be me getting AF so soon after the last. But I'm going to hold off on ttc atm because I am working on getting an appointment for a mammogram. I have lots of lumps in my breast (last mammogram was 2 years ago because of the lumps) Everything was fine but I need to go every couple years because of this and my grandma had breast cancer. No since in trying until I can get past this appointment. So I might be out for the month of July already. Depends on how fast I can get the appointment.

By the way love the positive OPK-get to bding lol and lots of :dust:


----------



## wifeofbear

FX for you Nmiller! 

I like the idea of positive reinforcement for AF - I think I will try to find a way to do that too if I don't end up blessed this cycle. 5 DPO today, had no idea time could go this slow!


----------



## Dark_Star

You bd 'A few times yesterday' ??? No wonder you're smiley.
:haha:

I'd say dark brown is more likely to be ovulation or something internal, whenever I have bled from bd it has been pinkish or red because the blood is fresher.


----------



## macydarling

Looks like a lot of us are due for AF in the next few days. Glad I am in good company. I wish we lived closer so we could all have a spa day together! Good luck to all those about to O!!

I actually am having a nice day! I said well, no sense worrying, cant do anything about it so screw it, Im going to have a good day! Me and the boys had a paint fight and "swam" in the baby pool. Even have a little slide action going on to slide into the pool. Hope everyone else is having a beautiful sunny day too! I am going to keep trying to stay busy so I dont worry too much about AF. We are really down to the wire!


----------



## pinkturtle

Due yesterday...still no sign, nothing, not even moody today. I actually feel pretty content despite all the waiting around. I feel like I am getting my hopes up then AF will sneak in and crash them all down.


----------



## kwynia

smiley - I'm sure everyone is a little different, but when I have ovulation spotting it's always for a day or two after. And sometimes that can be as early as cd 11 or 12 for me.


----------



## wantbump

fairyy said:


> Hi ladies :hi: AF due today and I am 15dpo. I never go past by 15dpo ever. But might be a possibility that I might have ovulated a day late and AF due tomorrow. :wacko: Anyways I will be testing with IC with FMU tomorrow if AF is a no show today. Then I have plans to POAS on FRER on Thursday if no AF by then.
> 
> Sorry for AF ladies. Good luck :dust: this cycle. Congrats :flower: to all the BFP's.
> 
> Btw I have to go for HSG if AF decides to visit me.

Hi fairy I have to go for HSG too if AF arrives but I am 4dpo today. Hope you don't have to take the test and get a BFP


----------



## n.miller

Pink - I'm the same way. Im cramping a bit on and off, but no where near normal. Just trying nit to get too hopeful. I'm more longing for it this cycle because it would lift DHs spirits if we conceived without him being on meds. It would set what I've veen telling him in stone - low count is not the end of the world.


----------



## fairyy

Smiley: I hope everything comes out normal during that appointment and you don't have to worry about anything. 

Wantbump: Hope you too get BFP this cycle and don't need to schedule for a HSG hun. I am on red alert today. Going crazy seriously. 

Pinkturtle: :test:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Well ladies the bleeding is still going...not really coming on to pad tho just when wiping but sometimes quite a lot! Spoke to my gyno an she said it could be implantation bleed an that's about it im not holding out to much hope as quite crampy too!! I'm more concerned as we've been prescribed another 3months of clomid an I don't know if I should class this a period and take them or leave it? Any ideas?? 

Hope everyone is okay x x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

BBM: it is considered AF when you bleed full flow. So I would just wait and see and take clomid when you have a real flow. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Ummi2boyz said:


> BBM: it is considered AF when you bleed full flow. So I would just wait and see and take clomid when you have a real flow. How many dpo are you?

Okay thanks! There's seems a lot when I wipe an it's every time I go to the. Bathroom but just not even really coming out of me on to. A pad if that makes sense :wacko: I'm 6dpo x


----------



## canadabear

Rhodiolagal said:


> JellyDoughnut said:
> 
> 
> I'm 14 dpo, all bfn:shrug:
> 
> Oh Jelly. Me too. 13dpo all BFN. AF cramps are here. Argh!
> 
> 
> As soon as she shows, I'm taking some of the ideas you ladies are sharing and going out on the town.Click to expand...

Took me longer than a week late to get a BFP with my son.. there is a thread somewhere on here that shows why and how some people get BFP at different dpo..


----------



## canadabear

Finally figured out how to post my ff chart.. if you want to have a look.
I recently took out 2 high temps because I was ill those days and also no other O signs .. as per my cm.
But I think FF had it right when it first predicted I will O tomorrow.. totally having O pains now and finally really watery cm.. looking for that ewcm.. and we have been DTD as well.. starting to feel more positive about this cycle, but still not 100% sure of O date.
Also.. really want to test on DH birthday, July 19th.. but will only be 10dpo (if I do O tomorrow) - and I doubt I will have a bfp even if I am?? :shrug: what do you all think??


----------



## KrissyB

Catching up for the day :) 

Jelly and Rhod - Sorry for the bfn, but you're not out yet!

Fairyy, N.Miller, Macy, Pink (and anyone else I missed) - So exciting that you're all so close in the TWW. FXed for lots of :bfp:s soon :dust: 

Smiley - definitely sounds like O could be around the corner for you. Going by the last few cycles, I'm pretty sure I spot a few (2-3) days before O. Hopefully you can get your appt in soon! I will be traveling next month, probably right in my fertile window - so if this month is a bust, I'm probably out for August.

Canada - My DH's bday is the 17th! I'd still test if I were you. I mean, some people get super early bfps. I just wouldn't let yourself get too down if nothing shows up.


----------



## pinkturtle

n.miller said:


> Pink - I'm the same way. Im cramping a bit on and off, but no where near normal. Just trying nit to get too hopeful. I'm more longing for it this cycle because it would lift DHs spirits if we conceived without him being on meds. It would set what I've veen telling him in stone - low count is not the end of the world.

I had cramping off and on for about three weeks but not normal AF cramping, it's like it is deeper inside, if that makes any sense. But, now it has almost stopped...only cramping maybe 2 -3 times a day for a couple minutes. 
FX'd for you and hubby. I have high hopes for you, remember it only takes one!

Keep me posted. We can compare symptoms it seems we are in abut the same place with our cycles. What cd are you? And how late is AF?


----------



## pinkturtle

fairyy said:


> Smiley: I hope everything comes out normal during that appointment and you don't have to worry about anything.
> 
> Wantbump: Hope you too get BFP this cycle and don't need to schedule for a HSG hun. I am on red alert today. Going crazy seriously.
> 
> Pinkturtle: :test:

I don't want to test (well that's a lie, I do want to, I just don't want to fail)
I feel like I have been pregnant since last month when I got about a day and a half of extremely light bleeding. I tested then and got a negative. I don't want to test and look silly, cuz I tell dh I know my body and now the test proved me wrong. BUT, could be a possibility I am bc with my son, I had a blood test that was pos (I was 9 weeks then, and didn't miss AF) hpt still showed neg for another couple weeks. Hmmm.

Also, I am very petite, have no belly at all...but now I have a small round 'bump' shape. I know that it would be extremely early to start showing, but I haven't gained any weight (actually lost 2 pounds)......
What could this be???

I have pictures of me with my previous pregnancy, and at two months along, I had the belly I have now.

I know some symptoms could be all in my head, but this one isn't. Other people notice it too!!


----------



## canadabear

pinkturtle said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Smiley: I hope everything comes out normal during that appointment and you don't have to worry about anything.
> 
> Wantbump: Hope you too get BFP this cycle and don't need to schedule for a HSG hun. I am on red alert today. Going crazy seriously.
> 
> Pinkturtle: :test:
> 
> I don't want to test (well that's a lie, I do want to, I just don't want to fail)
> I feel like I have been pregnant since last month when I got about a day and a half of extremely light bleeding. I tested then and got a negative. I don't want to test and look silly, cuz I tell dh I know my body and now the test proved me wrong. BUT, could be a possibility I am bc with my son, I had a blood test that was pos (I was 9 weeks then, and didn't miss AF) hpt still showed neg for another couple weeks. Hmmm.
> 
> Also, I am very petite, have no belly at all...but now I have a small round 'bump' shape. I know that it would be extremely early to start showing, but I haven't gained any weight (actually lost 2 pounds)......
> What could this be???
> 
> I have pictures of me with my previous pregnancy, and at two months along, I had the belly I have now.
> 
> I know some symptoms could be all in my head, but this one isn't. Other people notice it too!!Click to expand...

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

.. and a bfn is NOT a fail.. :hugs: :flower:
Sending you a super ton of :dust: and some extra :dust: too!


----------



## n.miller

Pink - other than light cramping, and being horribly emotional, no symptoms. I'm 14 dpo, AF not late yet. She's due tomorrow/Thursday.


----------



## macydarling

Is anyone else super bloated. Urgh. This happens to me EVERY month even though I drink a lot of water and exercise. It is so uncomfortable. I used to use diurex but not while TTC.

I am SO SO excited for everyone! I really hope we finally graduate from the TWW section.


----------



## kwynia

I don't want to give false hope but the day before my bfp I was huge, i dont think i have ever been so bloated in my life! It went down again thankfully.


----------



## kwynia

This is slightly embarrassing but what the heck. I've also had really strong B.O. starting a few days before BFP, I normally use regular strength once a day, but now I've bumped it up to clinical strength and still have to use it twice a day!


----------



## macydarling

kwynia said:


> I don't want to give false hope but the day before my bfp I was huge, i dont think i have ever been so bloated in my life! It went down again thankfully.

Ooh that would be awesome. I would take the bloating for a baby. Unfortunately I get quite bloated normally with PMS. 

What deodorant do you use? It has been really, really hot here so I have been sweating easily...may need to switch brands. The heat index was 107° the other day!


----------



## kwynia

I was using regular dove, switched to Mitchum when I started getting stinky that didn't even touch it, so now I have dove clinical protection, but still twice a day. I'm not even sweating that much I just stink. Probably my sensitive nose doesn't help either.


----------



## macydarling

Yeah I love the regular dove because it smells soooo good but it really does not work ha.My DH uses Mitchum.


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy, looks like your right. (TMI) I went to the bathroom and had some ewcm mixed in with the spotting. Last month I had ewcm for 2 days before my positive OPK. Plus I'm extremely um, *EXCITED* today **hint hint** So I think I'm getting ready to O. The lady hasn't called me back about my mammogram so I haven't set it up yet, and with our bd marathon yesterday ugh. :dohh:

On the bright side, if I do O in the next couple days it puts me Oing on cd 14/15 vs cd 23/24


----------



## islandnikki

Hi ladies can I join?? I'm 9dpo today and took a hpt with fmu a very very faint line came up after about 3 mins (within 5 mins).. Can this be a bfp?? I got ahead of myself and tested on 4dpo and there was no hint of a line.. (I'm new so not sure if I did this correctly or posting to the correct thread)https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/wctechtt/9dpotest_zpsee914fb6.jpg


----------



## jumpingo

hi everyone!
the time change means i wake up and have missed pages of posts!

am still waiting for AF (was expecting it yesterday..?) and feeling really crappy. bloated, weird AF like cramps, headache...not really sure but sounds like other people are feeling similar? trying not to get my hopes up after a BFN yesterday morning, but am hating the limbo of not knowing either way. :shrug:

ordered a BTT which should come soon so am actually not against AF showing up and trying temping (though a BFP would be much nicer! ;) )

fxed for everyone else too!!!


----------



## macydarling

islandnikki said:


> Hi ladies can I join?? I'm 9dpo today and took a hpt with fmu a very very faint line came up after about 3 mins (within 5 mins).. Can this be a bfp?? I got ahead of myself and tested on 4dpo and there was no hint of a line.. (I'm new so not sure if I did this correctly or posting to the correct thread)https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/wctechtt/9dpotest_zpsee914fb6.jpg

That looks like a BFP to me!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sharsam1

Congratulations!!!!! 2 all the ladies who got their BFP....I pray 4 healthy babies......


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Islandnikki: looks like af is not going to show her face for the next 9 months! Congrats!!


----------



## Bug222

Positive OPK for me today!! Bring on the TWW!!! 

Looks positive islandnikki! Congrats!


----------



## JellyDoughnut

I felt fine until today. I got sick a few times. Then I took a test and saw a faint faint positive. I don't trust it but on the 9 or so tests this is the first of these I have seen. I'm going to wait a few days and test again. But I assume that I will still see AF, I have low progesterone. :cry: I can't stop crying. What is wrong with me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JellyDoughnut

I guess u can't see it now that I uploaded it. Oh well I will get back to you ladies in a few days!


----------



## No5

I can see the faint plus.. But like you said check again in a few days so the HCG can build.x.

:D Congrats..x..


----------



## wifeofbear

Jelly I'd say that is totally a positive, as long as it appeared in the time limit. Congrats sweetie!

For myself every day I get more certain I imagined that O, there was definitely progression on the OPKs, and a drop followed by a three day rise and the CM did what it was supposed to, I even had ovulation pain 18 hours after the positive OPK- short of having the doctor confirm that's as clear as it gets but the part of me that gave up on kids 5 years ago refuses to accept the possibility that the clomid worked. Another week before I can do an early test - props to all of you veterans on your 10th or 15th cycle, I'm going bananas already.


----------



## macydarling

Jelly that is a BFP! You are emotional cuz you have a baby in your belly!!!

AFM, this time last month I woke up and AF was here. She hasnt arrived yet but I wont consider her late until she goes over 28 days. Today is CD 27. No symptoms. Just still as bloated as a whale.


----------



## macydarling

Update: as soon as I posted that I wiped and got what appears to be a small chunk of brown EWCM. I figure it is AF starting so I checked manually (sorry, Im gross) and got nothing but creamy white CM. Im scared!! Please dont be AF!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Jelly: I can see it too! That's bfp to me.

Wife ofbear: just dont give up right now. I know those times are really tough, but you'll get there hun. Even if clomid doesnt work, it doesnt you wont have any kids. 
Clomid did not work for me 12 years ago, 2 years into ttc #1, diagnosed with pcos, 3 cycles of clomid and nothing, not even af. I had to take medication to bleed. And then after I lost all hopes I got pg with ds1. This time around I'm 3+ years into ttc #3 (got relatively easily pg with ds2, 5 years ago), but I'm not giving up. What's more there are other medications than clomid that can work better, even though they are more expensive. 
Last cycle I started clomid again, but after a monitoring scan, it didnot work as expected, so the doc had me on injectables + hcg trigger. I had two nice follicles, so I think I had 2 eggies ready to become babies. Unfortunately I had a chemical, but to me, the meds did they're job. Dont lose hope. 

Macy: if you have low progesterone, I'd suggest you take some supplement. Either a cream (but apparently many say it is not really effective), or some pessaries that are better absorbed when inserted vaginally. That's what I use fom as soon as I know I O till bfn 14-15dpo, or I continue if I see a bfp. Have you spoken about it to your doctor?

I would also suggest to check into natural supplements, there are tons of them depending on what the issue is. And they do help. 

Afm: nothing new this morning, just waiting for tomorrow to test. Boobs are literally killing me, I cant stand wearing my bra. Other than that nothing much is happening. I usually break out after the first week of the tww, this means af is coming. So far nothing. 

How are you all?


----------



## macydarling

I dont have low progesterone, I think it was Jelly who postedthat.


----------



## Loobs

I have literally just figured out what AFM means. I am so slow sometimes!

I've been looking for someone with that as a username and was so puzzled!! :dohh:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

macydarling said:


> I dont have low progesterone, I think it was Jelly who postedthat.

Oooops!! You're right! Sorry I got a bit mixed up! But glad you dont have low progesterone!


----------



## macydarling

I put on a pantyliner and so far nothing yet. When I checked internally again I got a little more blood. Red this time but only a little on my finger tip. Is this AF? Usually I dont spot...AF just starts. Is this even spotting if I have reach in to get it? No cramps either which I always get when she starts. But isnt it too late for IB?? So confused.


----------



## KatO79

So CD9 today and DH remembered our agreement so we :sex: this morning:happydance: The only con with mornings is I have to drink a fair amount of water before I go to bed plus have a bottle next to the bed so I can take some large sips when I wake up for the bathroom trip - otherwise I'm afraid I won't have much CM for those morning BDs and the :spermy:s won't be happy:wacko:

Here's hoping that this'll help me get my :bfp: this 2nd round for July:dust: I heard men have more during the mornings, not much but maybe enough to make a difference. It would be so _amazing_ to show DH a positive HPT on his birthday the 29th:happydance:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Macy, I hope it isn't AF! I wouldn't count it as her until it is a normal flow for you. As hard as it is, just ride it out. FX for you!


I am beyond confused. Yesterday my stomach felt a little upset and I had slight cramping for just a few minutes, I feel like that was probably in my head. Then this morning my temp went from 98.45 (yesterday) to 97.87 (today). My chart is in my signature. I feel like all hope for this month went with that drop. MY LP has been out of whack the last few months too, any where from 12-15 days so that doesn't help figure this out. 
Sorry, I'm just having one of those mornings where all hope feels lost.


----------



## Rhodiolagal

> have literally just figured out what AFM means. I am so slow sometimes!

I still don't know what AFM means. Is it something to do with AF. 

Macy, sorry if that's the :witch: on her way. Argh! 

After my 14dpo BFN this morning, I am stopping progesterone and waiting for AF to show, given that I'm cramping anyway. 

I am already stocking up on tools for the next cycle, e.g., softcups and zestica lube etc. Makes me feel better about the BFN. 

I have been resisting temping because of all the 'stress' but I think this cycle I will temp and maybe even do acupuncture - just throw out all the stops for one last cycle before I start cycle monitoring. This ttc business is not cheap. 

Still looking forward to hearing from all the July 9th POAS party ladies. I hope you have much better luck than I do. n.miller, have you tested?


----------



## kwynia

AFM = As for me 

:)


----------



## MegNE922

I see the BFP's!! Congrats girls! Jelly I have low progesterone it might just mean your positive won't be bold until you're a little further along. Like 4weeks and X days. Don't worry BE HAPPY! 

Come on girls! Get to BDing! Good luck and lots of love &#128149;


----------



## pinkturtle

Jellydoughnut - I see the plus sign!!! Congratulations!

AFM - CD30 and no AF. Increase in cm makes me believe she is on the way, just running late. I was talking with a lady the other day and apparently your cycles are supposed to change. Mine have been the same since I was 11, so maybe that is what's going on. It's just such a drastic change. I've never even heard of a cycle changing! These last couple months have been so odd. This month cm was dry the entire month and most of last month too, and now it has increased. I have a belly now and have lost weight, I'm not eating any more than normal I don't think. How do you get fatter but loose weight?? And now for the first time in my entire life (without being pregnant) I have heartburn on a regular basis. My AF last month was almost non exsistant, and this month is late. I am still young, what is going on with my body, it's falling apart.


----------



## Deal9027

Good morning ladies!! Where are all my July 9th testers?!?!?!!! I want to see some BFP's!!! :dust: to all who are near the end of this cycle!!!! I hope it leads to many BFP's for us to celebrate!!!!!

AFM, FF decided to change my O date to CD16 which is what I felt was the right day anyway so I finally feel like I belong in my TWW :thumbup: 

I also bought some IC OPKs so that I have more of them to catch my surge with my next cycle. Last month & this month I didn't actually get a true positive because I was only testing once a day & missed the surge. I figure once I see the line noticably getting darker I'll start taking the OPK around 1pm & again in the later evening maybe around 8 or 9pm.


----------



## macydarling

Still nothing on the pantyliner but I checked again manually and there is a bit more red blood so I am guessing this is AF just starting up a bit slower than usual. So sad :(


----------



## n.miller

Morning all!

Jelly - I'm usually horrible at seeing anything and I think I saw it. FX for you.

Pink - keep holding out hope.

Macy - I really really hope that's not AF, but that's what happened to me last month. I never spot and the day before to halfway the day of, I'd have occasional brown on the paper. It did eventually become light to medium flow instead of my normal medium to heavy, but it was flow. Don't make yourself crazy. Just wait.

Everyone else - good luck with POAS and BD

AFM - 15dpo and cd 31. At least as of now. Last month AF arrived in the afternoon, so it's still possible today will be cd1. Still having cramps every so often. Had a rather strong and long lasting one yesterday. Nothing in urine or on paper this morning. So a bit more of the waiting game for me. I'm not strong enough to handle seeing the bfn, especially while DH will be at work all day and I'll have to bare it alone.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls. 
I feel weird today. Having metallic taste in my mouth, but pre-AF like cramps. Don't know what to think of it.


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh, two nights of terrible sleep and therefore completely unreliable temps.... Last night my toddler was up and down the whole night.
And I realized that as time as ticked by, I'm back down to hoping my LP MIGHT make it to 10 days long. I see wonder stories of people with short LPs still getting pregnant so I'm trying not to stress out. Plus the DH's heart just didn't seem to be into this round of baby making.... so I guess whatever is meant to be will be. Not feeling overly confident about the 17th though.


----------



## twinkie2

islandnikki-that looks positive to me! Will you test again in a few days!! Welcome, I'm trying to decide if I add you to the testers or bfp list...you tell me!

jelly-I see that +! Can you get to the dr to confirm and get progesterone? I'm taking progesterone suppositories after to cp's and this is the farthest I've ever gotten and I'm only 4+4, so looking good so far to me, fx'd for you dear!!!

macyd-you need to have full flow for AF, I know it sucks, but just wait today out and see what hopefully doesn't come ;)


----------



## twinkie2

Oh no rhodio :( So sorry, I just saw your post :hugs:

Ladies, I'm trying to keep up, but work is crazy for I am so sorry for anyone I miss!! Best of luck everyone and I know we have a ton of testers up to the plate right now and I'm so very much hoping to add a bunch more bfps to the list!!!


----------



## n.miller

Rodiolagal - just saw your question. Lol. I don't POAS. I'm chicken. If AF isn't here by the weekend, I will, but I think she will be.


----------



## macydarling

It's AF. I left a tampon in for an hour and it is covered in brown blood. Oh well. So over this.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

macydarling said:


> It's AF. I left a tampon in for an hour and it is covered in brown blood. Oh well. So over this.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies....I just started another vitamin...d3....boo got some multivitamin supplements...I told him we are GOING TO HAVE A BABY ....OR ELSE!!!! :rofl:
Also, my cycle lasted 5 days this month versus the dreaded 7 days I usually have....so the b complex plus vitamin c definitely helps...now for the ovulation part....I haven't gotten any opks so I'm relying on "the window" again ....but I have an mri coming up on the 18th, so don't know how that will affect my cycle....but I sure will be getting my bd on, so here's to hoping...:dust:


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> It's AF. I left a tampon in for an hour and it is covered in brown blood. Oh well. So over this.

Lots and lots go :hugs:

Pretty sure I'll be joining in soon.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks. I am SO frustrated. I am at the point where Im like why even bother? All this time spent planning it out, charting on my stupid app, worrying etc etc and for what? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: Macy :hugs:

Maybe you should start the August thread since it seems to be a good luck charm for getting a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

KrissyB said:


> Ugh, two nights of terrible sleep and therefore completely unreliable temps.... Last night my toddler was up and down the whole night.
> And I realized that as time as ticked by, I'm back down to hoping my LP MIGHT make it to 10 days long. I see wonder stories of people with short LPs still getting pregnant so I'm trying not to stress out. Plus the DH's heart just didn't seem to be into this round of baby making.... so I guess whatever is meant to be will be. Not feeling overly confident about the 17th though.


Krissy- My LP is short: 10-11 days. My cycle is sometimes as short as 23 days. I got pregnant in March after 3 months of trying. That ended up being a loss, but I still did get pregnant. Don't lose hope.


I am on day 19 right now and last night I felt cramps and twinges that were extremely similar to the implantation pains I felt when I got pregnant in March. I looked back in my OvuView app to see what cycle day I was on when I felt them back then...

It was also day 19!!!

I am pretty excited but also very nervous. My last loss hit me pretty hard.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks girls. This cycle I am either A) using OPKs or B) just going to take it easy and be sure to BD a few times a week to cover all my bases. DH voted for B because he thinks OPKs will make me even more crazy sauce than usual. Any opinions? 

I still have my fingers crossed for you girls!


----------



## twinkie2

macyd-I think with the stress you are under, you may want to try option b. With that said, opks can help you feel good about catching your surge because you watch the lines, but it can be awful watching lines be almost positive and keep bd'ing when it takes forever for the actual positive to come. I worry that may be too stressful if that happens. Most ladies see the lines getting darker and think that they HAVE to BD, then stress if it can't happen. Casual may be better, just for a cycle or two :) Just my opinion, you don't have to take it if you don't want to ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Thanks Dark Star - Sorry to hear about your loss, but FXed for a :bfp: and super sticky bean for you!!

Macy - I think OPKs are VERY confusing on their own. You could easily drive yourself nuts over not quite positives, missing the surge, etc. I think if you want to use OPKs you should temp as well - and I don't know if you want to go that route. So maybe try a few cycles of plan B first?


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - also.... usually the first day of AF is red flow. Not sure if brown (no matter how much) is really AF, because that's old blood not new flow.


----------



## macydarling

Thank you ladies, I agree. I think I need at least one relaxed cycle. This last one was so intense.

Krissy~ there are a few red streaks as well. I am 99.9% sure it is AF unfortunately but thank you.

Again, cant thank you ladies enough for the support. I wouldnt have made it otherwise!


----------



## Rhodiolagal

twinkie2 said:


> macyd-I think with the stress you are under, you may want to try option b. With that said, opks can help you feel good about catching your surge because you watch the lines, but it can be awful watching lines be almost positive and keep bd'ing when it takes forever for the actual positive to come. I worry that may be too stressful if that happens. Most ladies see the lines getting darker and think that they HAVE to BD, then stress if it can't happen. Casual may be better, just for a cycle or two :) Just my opinion, you don't have to take it if you don't want to ;)

Macyd. I agree with twinkie. Just BD every other day from a few days after your period to cover your bases. It's a lot less stressful. 

OPKs are so unreliable with me because of PCOS. I get random positives. However, I do use them, but only for a few days around when I see ewcm - to double-check that it's O-time. 

I'd be happy to be your temp buddy next cycle. As, I said I've always thought I'd never do it but I think it'll really help me understand what's happening with my body and pinpoint O. 

Congrats to the bfps!


----------



## starluck

Hi everyone!

Can I join in on this thread? 

I'm in my second cycle TTC and believe I ovulated on Monday or yesterday.

CONGRATS to all the BFPs so far!!!

ETA: I'm planning to test around July 21st :)


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome and good luck starluck!


----------



## n.miller

Welcome star luck.

Macy - I agree with deal. Being the thread starter seems to be good luck. You should start it.

If Macy doesn't ant to and AF shows up, I'll start it even though I won't be testing in August.


----------



## KatO79

n.miller said:


> Welcome star luck.
> 
> Macy - I agree with deal. Being the thread starter seems to be good luck. You should start it.
> 
> If Macy doesn't ant to and AF shows up, I'll start it even though I won't be testing in August.


If macyd doesn't want to, I'll happily do it if I don't get a BFP this 2nd round:happydance: 

Otherwise I can maybe start the September thread which will be my last month before we'll need our idiotic GP to give us that referral:dohh:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

macydarling said:


> Thanks girls. This cycle I am either A) using OPKs or B) just going to take it easy and be sure to BD a few times a week to cover all my bases. DH voted for B because he thinks OPKs will make me even more crazy sauce than usual. Any opinions?
> 
> I still have my fingers crossed for you girls!

 I'd say plan b too. I totally gave up on opks, just bd whenever we feel like it. I chart my temp though so I know when I O'ed. My cycles are so irregular that helps me plan for AF.


----------



## macydarling

Aw thanks girls! I feel honored LOL I will start the thread tonight after work if nobody has yet! But hopefully you will get BFPs and wont need to join August! I cant believe it is going to be August. Where did this year go.


----------



## fairyy

I want to join August thread. But might take it easy this cycle or just BD on positive opk days. I may change my mind once I approach the fertile window. The reason I am saying all these is that I got a clear BFN this morning and started to spot. It's still brown but I am sure it will turn red pretty quickly. Now I am looking forward to schedule HSG and find out what's wrong with me. Why getting pregnant is so hard for us. No one should have to go through all this.


----------



## fairyy

Sorry macy. Hopefully we get lucky this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

fairyy said:


> I want to join August thread. But might take it easy this cycle or just BD on positive opk days. I may change my mind once I approach the fertile window. The reason I am saying all these is that I got a clear BFN this morning and started to spot. It's still brown but I am sure it will turn red pretty quickly. Now I am looking forward to schedule HSG and find out what's wrong with me. Why getting pregnant is so hard for us. No one should have to go through all this.

So sorry. :hugs:

I've read that you are more fertile after an hsg. Hope the won't find anything and you'll be ok.


----------



## macydarling

I'm so sorry Fairyy :( With my m/c we honestly werent even trying. It was our first month without "protection" (well...the only protection we have ever used is the withdrawal method which is the reason for the quotes). Anyway, maybe there is something to a relaxed approach. Easier said than done...


----------



## n.miller

Sorry fairy :hugs: my mom conceived me right after her HSG. FX for you.


----------



## starluck

Thanks for the welcome everyone :flower:

Macy, I'd go with option b for a cycle. OPKs drive me crazy too, I don't think I'm going to use them anymore! As the OPKs get darker I feel pressured to BD even if we don't feel like it.


----------



## AugustBride6

Hi Ladies!!

I would love to join your pow-wow. My testing date is July 16th. 

My husband and I are trying for #3. I haven't been temping or using opk's. I'm going to start being a little more serious if AF shows up this month. It's time to get my head in the game!

Good luck to all!


----------



## KatO79

OK so DH got the results of his 2nd SA and he's now on the poorer side, (sort of normal but on the really bad end) hence my average of "Normal/poor" in my sig since I didn't know what else to write:wacko: 

So our GP now says we must try for these 2-3 months and then we can get a referral.

It should be doeable for us to get pregnant naturally but will take longer. Yeah I can see that, tell me something I don't already know:dohh:


----------



## fairyy

I actually want them to find something and fix it, rather than saying unexplained infertility.


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome August! I'm testing on the 16th too - also hoping a little for blue :)


----------



## KrissyB

Argh! I'm just so angry about the lack of sleep and bad temps the past two days. Cutting it this close to a 10 day LP, ever day counts.... Maybe last month wasn't a fluke after all. 

A little part of me is starting to think maybe this is a sign we should just have our DD as an only child. She's an amazing ball of sunshine and definitely enough of a handful to keep my DH and I on our toes. And we can pour all of our love and finances into everything for her instead of splitting it. 

I dunno. Just feeling off today.


----------



## n.miller

Ok all... Need the help of those who are not squeamish. Only light to no cramps far today. No sign of AF at all. Granted today is the expected day for spotting. I started spotting cd 31 and didn't have flow till what would have been cd 32 last cycle. The one before that I started spotting on cd 30 and had flow on what would have been cd 31. So it could be that my cycles keep getting longer by 1 day. Anyway, I keep expecting to see brown/pink/red on the paper every time I visit the bathroom, but thus far, nothing. Which brings me to the TMI - 


Spoiler
every so often, I get this when I wipe. Has anyone ever gotten anything like it?
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/fatelesswanderer/Mobile%20Uploads/20140709_140343_zps859215cb.jpg


----------



## smiley4442

cd 13 nothing new to report, negative opk.


----------



## hunni12

N miller i would test hun


----------



## sweetbliss89

n.miller - that looks like regular CM to me. have you tested at all?


----------



## n.miller

Not yet. AF is due between today and tomorrow. I'm going test Saturday if AF hasn't showed. I still keep feeling very slight cramps on and off.


----------



## macydarling

Do you typically get that type of CM? It looks a bit green to me but Im on my phone so it is hard to tell. Green CM can indicate an infection.

If Im just crazy and it actually isnt green and you dont usually get this CM before AF that could be a good sign!! FX!!!


----------



## n.miller

Macy - no, not green. Yellow. And idk if it's normal. I've never paid attention before. Lol. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## KrissyB

FXed for you N. Miller!! That doesn't look like any pre-AF sign I've ever seen, so hopefully the witch is going to stay far far away! :dust:


----------



## Deal9027

I agree N. Miller - I think these are very promising signs and I think you will be testing on Saturday!!! Fx Fx Fx!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkturtle

Guess I'm out...bfn! and no AF, I give up!!


----------



## n.miller

pinkturtle said:


> Guess I'm out...bfn! and no AF, I give up!!

Sorry pink :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Pink - No AF means you are not out yet! FXed for you still


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome welcome AugustBride6! Good luck!


----------



## pinkturtle

pinkturtle said:


> Guess I'm out...bfn! and no AF, I give up!!

Soooo.. Every time I loose hope something drags me back in!
This is what happened:
I took the hpt cheepy $ one, around 4pm. I kinda had doubts that I should wait til morning, but I bought 2 tests. I was so frustrated as I watched the liquid slowly cross the test and the control line, which is the second line got so dark and nothing else. I walked away in less than a minute because I thought I saw it all. Then for some reason I decided to go back and check it again, but about 10 minutes had passed...there was a faint faint second line! I know I know your not supposed to check it after 5 minutes or so, but I do have my older ones from last month NO second line on any of them. SO maybe I still have a shot this month ?!?!
How long should I wait to test again?? I will be sure to use fmu this time!!

TMI: Usually for me, if we bd anywhere near AF it usually triggers some bleeding not much usually spotting but something, every time. Well, this month bd 2 days before AF due and day after AF due and nothing which I thought was odd. Is this a pregnancy sign? Or am I crazy reading too much into things?


----------



## fairyy

I hope its a BFP for you. Test again with FMU. Do you have FRER tests ? They are pretty accurate.


----------



## DentDoc16

Hey everyone! I'm on the list for testing but haven't added much so far. 
I'm currently cd18 and I have no idea if/when I ovulated? My nipples started to hurt yesterday which could be a post-ovulation symptom from the progesterone rise I suppose? This is only my second cycle off of the BCP's so I'm not sure what is "normal" for me. Last month my nipples hurt basically from stopping the pill all the way until I had my "normal" period (not the withdrawal period).


----------



## pinkturtle

fairyy said:


> I hope its a BFP for you. Test again with FMU. Do you have FRER tests ? They are pretty accurate.

Tomorrow FMU too early? Should I wait a couple days? What is a frer? I'm sure that's a dumb question.


----------



## fairyy

First Response Early Result those can detect pregnancy 6days sooner. You are late for AF right ! Then tomorrow FMU is not early.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

N.miller: this is creamy (very creamy!!) cm. absolutely normal during your lp and during pregnancy. 

August bride: welcome and good luck ttc! 

Kat: it only takes one as they say!! 
Isn't that annoying when docs tell you things you already know!

Krissy: I know some days we can feel down, and think this it, no more ttc. But hang in there hun. Your dd is still very young and still got time. My sons have a 6.5 year gap, and I don't know for #3, but by the way it looks, it's going to be more than that. It will all turn out to be ok in the end. :hugs:

Sorry havent read you all, just stopped on lage 104, but I'm coming back later. 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## jumpingo

macy, i'm joining your party! AF here this morning RIGHT after i tested...what a waste of a FRER! :dohh:

anyway, am just waiting for my thermometer to arrive and gonna try temping this month, but think BDing every couple days is a great plan too:thumbup:

stupid :witch:

hugs.


----------



## pinkturtle

fairyy said:


> First Response Early Result those can detect pregnancy 6days sooner. You are late for AF right ! Then tomorrow FMU is not early.

Alright! Watch for my post first thing in the morning. I will be testing the minute I wake up. I will try to figure out how to post pictures and hopefully will be able to show off a bfp in the morning.:happydance:


----------



## fairyy

Yay, I will be here as soon as I wake up to see your BFP. Fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## caringo

So AF was expected any day now...but yesterday and today I got some seriously stretchy EWCM, and I have no PMS symptoms to speak of, so I think I may be ovulating super late! I may yet be testing this month, FX!


----------



## wifeofbear

starluck said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can I join in on this thread?
> 
> I'm in my second cycle TTC and believe I ovulated on Monday or yesterday.
> 
> CONGRATS to all the BFPs so far!!!
> 
> ETA: I'm planning to test around July 21st :)

Starluck
So glad to see I'm not the only one that week, I'm on cycle 2 as well (first was wonky - no thermometer). Want to buddy up?


----------



## Rhodiolagal

Sorry the :witch: got you jumpingo. She's the worst. 

The upside of knowing she's on her way means I can treat myself to a delicious long sauna this evening


----------



## smiley4442

So cd13 spotting red and mild cramps. This better be ovulation bleeding dang it. I was spotting yesterday with brown and had some ewcm.


----------



## KrissyB

On top of my less than optimistic mood, I am having TERRIBLE cramps today. I've had them for a few days, but today is by far the worse. O cramps I guess....


----------



## MegNE922

Good luck Pink! I'm watching for you!! &#128516;


----------



## fairyy

It has to be "O" spotting Smiley. I get that too. 

Krissy: I think you are having ovulation cramps as you have ewcm and +opk. My fingers are tightly crossed for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - definitely sounds like it could be O spotting, I've had similar. FXed for you!

AFM - the timing is definitely right for O cramping, I've just never had them this notable (or for so many days). I guess part of me is still a bit freaked out about the horrendous cramping episode I had at the start of the last AF.


----------



## n.miller

:cry: 

Well, I'm glad I never tested. Although it seemed positive earlier, cramps have been getting stronger all evening. And there was red/pink on the toilet tissue. The :witch: will be here at some point tomorrow. 

I just want to curl up in the fetal position and sob. :nope:

So no BFP for two months. I need a break. DH needs to start taking his meds and we just need time to be a couple. No femara this coming month, no OPKs. I'm gonna temp so I can observe whether or not I manage to O alone, but that's it. 

And this means, as long as we can afford it, DH and I can go scuba diving in Costa Rica. Really really trying to look on the bright side. I'm not succeeding.:cry:


----------



## DentDoc16

n.miller said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well, I'm glad I never tested. Although it seemed positive earlier, cramps have been getting stronger all evening. And there was red/pink on the toilet tissue. The :witch: will be here at some point tomorrow.
> 
> I just want to curl up in the fetal position and sob. :nope:
> 
> So no BFP for two months. I need a break. DH needs to start taking his meds and we just need time to be a couple. No femara this coming month, no OPKs. I'm gonna temp so I can observe whether or not I manage to O alone, but that's it.
> 
> And this means, as long as we can afford it, DH and I can go scuba diving in Costa Rica. Really really trying to look on the bright side. I'm not succeeding.:cry:


Awe I'm sorry :hugs:

Costa Rica sounds amazing though.


----------



## canadabear

Huge :hugs: to you n.miller!! Sorry to hear of AF ... :hugs:

Pink turtle: so sending you a ton of :dust: and looking forward to your test!

Macy: how are things? Did AF come full flow? Sending you hugs and :dust: for next cycle. Think I will join you in more relaxed approach next cycle if no bfp this month.

AFM: still planning on doing early test with frer and fmu on July 19th. Dh birthday and would so love to get a bfp. Even though I am sure that will be too early. 
Still not sure if I have even O yet.


----------



## n.miller

Canadabear - it appears your DH and mine have the same bday. Good luck FX for you.


----------



## Wcpp

Hi ladies, 

I am a July tester as well but I think I am out of this month. Today and 2 days ago I got a tiny pimple. Without fail every time I get a pimple 2-4 days before my period. I Don't usually break out any other time. Plus I feel some mild cramping right now.

I feel disappointed.


----------



## bluefish1980

Looks like I may JUST make it for July testing am now on CD28!!! And finally got positive OPK last night and a peak on the digital this morning. No noticeable temp rise, but after a crappy nights sleep I'm not totally surprised. DTD last night and try again maybe tonight or tomorrow. DH has low sex drive so fingers crossed I can get him in the mood 2 nights running!

This cycle I took EPO. Never again as it has delayed ovulation for me by almost a week!!!!

Sorry for those :witch: got. Fingers crossed to all those still to test.

Pink - I have every thing crossed for you, good luck!


----------



## dove830

bluefish1980 said:


> Looks like I may JUST make it for July testing am now on CD28!!! And finally got positive OPK last night and a peak on the digital this morning. No noticeable temp rise, but after a crappy nights sleep I'm not totally surprised. DTD last night and try again maybe tonight or tomorrow. DH has low sex drive so fingers crossed I can get him in the mood 2 nights running!
> 
> This cycle I took EPO. Never again as it has delayed ovulation for me by almost a week!!!!
> 
> Sorry for those :witch: got. Fingers crossed to all those still to test.
> 
> Pink - I have every thing crossed for you, good luck!

OMG, are you serious?? I did not know that Evening Primrose Oil delays Ovulation!!!!! Here I am....waiting to O...CD 26 *facepalm*

Canadabear--we are hitting Goldstream in 2 weeks!


----------



## frenchie35

I am still stalking, but it's hard to keep up with the thread! Things are happening!

I had a HSG 3 months before my BFP. Everything was normal, but they say the procedure flushes and straightens out the tubes. Who knows if that helped, but it was reassuring that I could fire on all cylinders!


----------



## macydarling

Yea, she came full flow Canada. Seems like a light period this month. Im not complaining!

Sorry I didnt have a chance to start the August thread yesterday. I ended up getting off work late yesterday and having the day from hell. Big argument with my boss. Ugh!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry you had a bad day Macy. That doesn't help. Hope today is better for you. 

I tested this morning, took a pic, but b&b can't upload it saying it's too large. I dont know how to resize. Anyway, I saw some sort of very faint line, but not sure at all. I think tomorrow's test will be better. My cassettes are only 25miu sensitive. I could have seen something with a 10miu. I need to be more patient. 

Good luck to everyone testing today, and to those O'ing today "Go and catch that eggie!


----------



## KatO79

Ummi2boyz said:


> N.miller: this is creamy (very creamy!!) cm. absolutely normal during your lp and during pregnancy.
> 
> August bride: welcome and good luck ttc!
> 
> Kat: it only takes one as they say!!
> Isn't that annoying when docs tell you things you already know!
> 
> Krissy: I know some days we can feel down, and think this it, no more ttc. But hang in there hun. Your dd is still very young and still got time. My sons have a 6.5 year gap, and I don't know for #3, but by the way it looks, it's going to be more than that. It will all turn out to be ok in the end. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry havent read you all, just stopped on lage 104, but I'm coming back later.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone.

Yes very:dohh: I know it only takes one but my chances of the right :spermy: meeting the right egg are lower when DHs SA shows a slight problem:( But it explains why we're having problems. Plus now my MIL can stop thinking it's all my "fault":thumbup: 

So we'll have to BD no more than every 2nd day.


----------



## stellaluna431

Am I able to join you ladies? I know it's late! I'm going to O sometime between the 19-23rd, so if it's earlier rather than later Ill be testing at the end of July. I'm going to go back and catch up on this thread :)


----------



## macydarling

Ummi2boyz said:


> Sorry you had a bad day Macy. That doesn't help. Hope today is better for you.
> 
> I tested this morning, took a pic, but b&b can't upload it saying it's too large. I dont know how to resize. Anyway, I saw some sort of very faint line, but not sure at all. I think tomorrow's test will be better. My cassettes are only 25miu sensitive. I could have seen something with a 10miu. I need to be more patient.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing today, and to those O'ing today "Go and catch that eggie!

That happens to me too but if I crop the pic it usually works.

Thanks. It was over something so dumb. She texted me saying she was going to be an hour and a half late (I'm a nanny) for the 2nd time this week at the time that she was already supposed to be home. All I said was "No problem but next time when you are going to be later than the scheduled time can you please let me know a bit sooner so I can arrange my plans accordingly". And I guess it came across the wrong way over text and she got very defensive and just blew up. I wouldnt even have said anything but I had already missed my sister in laws birthday earlier this week because they were two hours late (and I didnt say anything, they apologized so I said it was ok) and then yesterday I missed my mother in laws birthday too. I would have understood if she was caught in traffic or something but she was buying a car which is clearly something you plan and could mention at least a few hours before you go...sigh. It was really awkward this morning and now I feel bad like I did something wrong.


----------



## KrissyB

n.miller - :hugs: sorry about the witch, but Costa Rica is quite a nice silver lining to it! :hugs: 

Canada - I'm in the same boat. I'll test on the hubbies bday (the 17th) even though its definitely too early and I'm not sure if I even o'ed yet

third day of unreliable temps. At the worst time possible. Cd19 and maybe I am o'ing today?? Still cramping a little. Guess it hardly matters. Don't think there's enough time for a sticky bean regardless. 
oh, and my dog probably herniated a disc in his spine and he's a bit older so I don't think surgery will be a reasonable option... So I've got that to look forward to dealing with during the tww :sadangel:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kat: how nice from your MIL!!??? Can't believe it! I hate it when in laws start being so nosey and judgmental. I'm having the same kind of problem, thanks to. God not with MIL, but with an aunt of dh. So at least I see her much less often. 

Thanks Macy, I'll try that and see if I can post the pic. 
You shouldn't feel bad about your boss. She is the one who should be sorry. Try not to let them take advantage of you. 

Welcome Stellaluna! 

Can't wait to see more bfps!


----------



## twinkie2

Wcpp & stellaluna431, welcome and good luck ladies!


----------



## hunni12

Mornin ladies. Af is gone and DH pounced on me last night lol. Tonight is the last night for me to take soy and surprisingly i have had no side effects. My temps do seem a bit on the low side but i think their normal. Now it's time for the fun bding part to begin :)


----------



## peanutmomma

8DPO- feeling blah, back hurts, sneezing like crazy, bbs hurt, so darn sleepy, DH feels I am pregnant we shall see


----------



## caringo

hunni12 said:


> Mornin ladies. Af is gone and DH pounced on me last night lol. Tonight is the last night for me to take soy and surprisingly i have had no side effects. My temps do seem a bit on the low side but i think their normal. Now it's time for the fun bding part to begin :)

Get at it hunni! :happydance:


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: N.Miller. I'm sorry the :witch: showed but I agree with all the other ladies & Costa Rica is a beautiful distraction from TTC. Enjoy your trip!!!!

Good Luck & lots of :dust: to you Ummi2boyz & PinkTurtle. I really hope to see some BFP pics from you ladies soon!!!!!!!!!

Krissy - I bet you O today & as long as you O you have a chance at a BFP!! Keep it simple & try not to fret over the details - I know it's easier said than done but I'm applying this same advise to my own cycle. TTC can really make us :wacko:

Hunni - your temps are all in my pre-O range so I'd say you are good :thumbup: I hope the Soy works for you & you get your BFP!!! I think the temping will really help you understand your cycle better too!

How are all the other ladies on here doing? Any testers today?!?!!!


----------



## sweetbliss89

so sorry n.miller! I hope you and DH are able to have a great relaxing time in Costa Rica! 

pink - anxiously waiting for your test!


AFM - does anyone know what an imp dip looks like? I had a rather drastic drop yesterday but it went back up today. Also, I took my temp twice last night... once at 1am (98.54) when the dog woke me up because I had been asleep for a solid 3 hours and I was so nervous/anxious to know if my temp was going to keep going down, and then again at 5:15am (98.17) when DH's alarm went off for work. Normally I take my temp just after 6am. I entered in the 1am temp because I was tossing and turning/half awake a lot between 1am and 6am. Is that really inaccurate to have taken my temp that much earlier than normal or should it be okay? TIA!


----------



## KatO79

Ummi2boyz said:


> Kat: how nice from your MIL!!??? Can't believe it! I hate it when in laws start being so nosey and judgmental. I'm having the same kind of problem, thanks to. God not with MIL, but with an aunt of dh. So at least I see her much less often.

Yes from her and a bit from my FIL:dohh: Their theory on why I'm not pregnant yet? I need to relax and I want it too much:dohh: She has also been after me, if I'm eating healthy but of course nothing about her son if he's eating healthy or keeping his beers down to a minimum:dohh: But this is coming from people who started having kids in their mid-20s (they have 3 boys and DH is the middle child) so they have no idea what it's like starting in your mid-30s. Not only that, my soon to be ex-SIL (she married the eldest son) got pregnant about 3 months after the wedding (was 29 at the time) and nr. 2 came fairly quickly too.

My other SIL (married to my older half-brother living in the USA) had their child late, she was 41 when they started but 46 when assisted conception worked. But even she keeps saying "Don't worry, it'll happen, *just relax*":grr: My half-sister is a bit more empathetic despite the fact she had her first at 36 and conceived within 4 months so in some ways I find it easier to talk to her about it.

I'm also getting flack from DH's friends. Luckily I don't see them often but it still can be annoying:growlmad: One of the couples we know knows we're having problems and leave us be but another couple doesn't (the wife never has shown much interest me before in the 10 years I've been with DH) and the wife was cuddling with her son of about 1½ years and said to me "Don't you want one of these?" I didn't know what to say so said nothing. About 1 week later, I had my miscarriage (a chemical):(

Lucky you don't see that aunt so often:happydance: Maybe try a snappy comeback to make her stop or start crying, that might stop her. 

I would love to be able to just start crying when people are getting nosey but alas, no acting talent, at least when it comes to being able to cry on cue:nope:


----------



## macydarling

Hopefully nobody will need it, but I created the August thread! I'm on my phone and technology challenged so it isnt as adorable as the others but...I tried! Lol! Good luck to everyone testing!!!


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone. I'm extremely grateful that DH and I have this trip coming up. Its about a week before our anniversary, so, we'll celebrate while we're there. 

Still waiting on the actual flow to start. Spotting is still very light. 

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting to test. I think almost everyone is either in the TWW for July or getting ready to be.

Macy - I would have been upset too. It's extremely unfair of them to treat you like you do not have a life of your own. Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hunni: good luck with the fun part of ttc.

Peanut: I could have written you post! Lol! Even dh thinks I'm pg cause I'm too tired. 

Kat: i can't act crying either, but it's tough for me to not get upset and angry when replying either. Next time I'll blantly say that it is a matter that concerns only me and dh. If I had the courage I'd say that he is also going to do a SA and I can show them the report if they want to. Lol! But I'd never dare to say that in reality!

Just trying to upload this morning test, I can see something in real life, even now, hours later:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## macydarling

Nmiller~ Thanks. I needed to hear that! I always second guess myself because I hate confrontation so much. I didnt even understand why she was mad when I said I didnt mind staying. I just felt disrespected, like my time wasnt as valuable as hers. And then the things she said...that I basically dont deserve sick days etc if Im not going to essentially stay late whenever no questions asked...it just hurt my feelings more than anything. I thought we were close. I guess that is the lesson here; never mix business with pleasure! Her husband did apologize on her behalf but things are very awkward today.


I hope your spotting is IB! Keep me updated!


----------



## macydarling

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hunni: good luck with the fun part of ttc.
> 
> Peanut: I could have written you post! Lol! Even dh thinks I'm pg cause I'm too tired.
> 
> Kat: i can't act crying either, but it's tough for me to not get upset and angry when replying either. Next time I'll blantly say that it is a matter that concerns only me and dh. If I had the courage I'd say that he is also going to do a SA and I can show them the report if they want to. Lol! But I'd never dare to say that in reality!
> 
> Just trying to upload this morning test, I can see something in real life, even now, hours later:

I see something!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I forgot: sweetbliss: this looks like imp. dip to me too. But you'll only know it when you get your bfp. I had the same kind of dip too, but it took 2 days to come back up. 

Thanks macy. I'm not crazy then !! (Or not the only one haha!)
Omg! I cant believe she said those sort of things. You are an employee and as such you have rights! Rights to have sick days as well as right to be able to go home on time!


----------



## Dark_Star

n.miller said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well, I'm glad I never tested. Although it seemed positive earlier, cramps have been getting stronger all evening. And there was red/pink on the toilet tissue. The :witch: will be here at some point tomorrow.
> 
> I just want to curl up in the fetal position and sob. :nope:
> 
> So no BFP for two months. I need a break. DH needs to start taking his meds and we just need time to be a couple. No femara this coming month, no OPKs. I'm gonna temp so I can observe whether or not I manage to O alone, but that's it.
> 
> And this means, as long as we can afford it, DH and I can go scuba diving in Costa Rica. Really really trying to look on the bright side. I'm not succeeding.:cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs:
Scuba diving in Costa Rica sounds like an adventure! I would be incredibly excited for that!
Sometimes relaxintg and taking a break is even more effective than all the hoops we jump through to TTC.


----------



## macydarling

Ummi2boyz said:


> I forgot: sweetbliss: this looks like imp. dip to me too. But you'll only know it when you get your bfp. I had the same kind of dip too, but it took 2 days to come back up.
> 
> Thanks macy. I'm not crazy then !! (Or not the only one haha!)
> Omg! I cant believe she said those sort of things. You are an employee and as such you have rights! Rights to have sick days as well as right to be able to go home on time!

Aw thanks. It's nice to have someone agree with you. I got chewed out by DH as thought I should have kept my mouth shut (he is afraid I will get fired) so that didnt help! It was very out of character for her, her husband said she was stressed about the car buying process (& I happened to notice we must be on the same AF schedule) so Im hoping it was just a bad day for us both and will blow over!

What kind of test was that? Cant wait to see the progression!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Totally agree with dark star. 

Macy: I understand your oh, but it's a valid reason to get yourself walk all over. 
I hope it was just a bad for both of you. Just be mindful that she doesnt do it again. 
The test is a cassette, just like the $store ones you have in the states. I'll retest tomorrow and depending on the result I'll use my last frer either tomorrow or the day after. 
I like my planning, can't you see? Haha!


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - your temps are looking great today! 

Pink - Did you test?? FXed!

Sweetbliss - I think it could be an implantation dip that might be exaggerated from the irregular sleep. If you are worried about it affecting your FF stats, just "Sleep deprived" in your specifics and FF will weigh it less


----------



## macydarling

Ummi~ I love my planning too! Im super anal about planning everything out and also being on time, etc (another reason for yesterday's issue ha).

I have actually heard good things about those tests! I cant wait to see your FRER. I admire your willpower saving it! I am FOR SURE not ever testing again til Im late, I get way too emotional about it lol.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Also, might be another symptom: I may have baby brain today! We went for ds2's passport today. The lady gave me back his old passport and took mine instead (her fault, but I didn't check properly). So they called me back to swap, but dh arrived too late. 
And then ds2 wanted some tea. It took me 3 attempts to make it properly! First time I didn't boil enough water, had to boil some more, and second time I put salt instead of sugar!

I used to be over emotional about bfn too, but I have to say I got used to it. And I really need to know as early as possible to get my treatment so I can try to avoid another mc. Hope you're right and those tests are good.


----------



## AugustBride6

I am cracking up! I could never think of mommy brain as a pregnancy symptom solely because I function on mommy brain 24-7 lol 

I may/may not have put frozen foods in the kitchen cabinets on more than one occasion :)

Hoping its a good sign for you!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

AugustBride6 said:


> I am cracking up! I could never think of mommy brain as a pregnancy symptom solely because I function on mommy brain 24-7 lol
> 
> I may/may not have put frozen foods in the kitchen cabinets on more than one occasion :)
> 
> Hoping its a good sign for you!!!

Yay! Me too, but that was really over the top for me! And the day is not over yet! Lol!


----------



## smiley4442

cd 14 spotting brown again but only when trying to check cm, its not on the tp when I wipe. I'm still having cramps but now they are lower, negative opk again but its a little darker and its the first time im using ic so I don't know if that makes a difference from the first response I usually use. My temp is moving up slowly so we will see in the morning. Going to take a second opk later today.


----------



## pinkturtle

Feels like morning sickness ever since I woke up today, BUT..... NO bfp..and NO AF!!!! AF is 3 days late!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So weird pink. Some have their bfp coming very late, days after af is due. Hope that's case for you.


----------



## KrissyB

Fingers still crossed for you, Pink!! No AF is the best symptom you can spot!! You might just be one of the people with lower natural levels of hcg. I was more than 5 weeks before I got my bfp with my DD. :dust:


----------



## sweetbliss89

Ummi2boyz said:


> I forgot: sweetbliss: this looks like imp. dip to me too. But you'll only know it when you get your bfp. I had the same kind of dip too, but it took 2 days to come back up.
> 
> Thanks macy. I'm not crazy then !! (Or not the only one haha!)
> Omg! I cant believe she said those sort of things. You are an employee and as such you have rights! Rights to have sick days as well as right to be able to go home on time!



I hope you're right!!! I'm not sure how long to wait now to test. Ideally I want to wait until Monday when AF is late but I don't know if I can hold out. So far I've just been getting up and peeing as fast as I can each morning so that I don't even have time to think about it haha. Any idea how soon after a possible imp dip a BFP might show?

Krissy - I didn't even know there was that option! Thanks, I entered that :) 

Pink - FX still for you! Any chance you could ask your doctor for a blood test since technically you are late?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'd say wait 2 days from the dip to test. That's what I do. Obviously, the more you wait the better chances you have to see a clear line. But then again I'm not a good advocate for waiting.


----------



## pinkturtle

sweetbliss89 said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> I forgot: sweetbliss: this looks like imp. dip to me too. But you'll only know it when you get your bfp. I had the same kind of dip too, but it took 2 days to come back up.
> 
> Thanks macy. I'm not crazy then !! (Or not the only one haha!)
> Omg! I cant believe she said those sort of things. You are an employee and as such you have rights! Rights to have sick days as well as right to be able to go home on time!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right!!! I'm not sure how long to wait now to test. Ideally I want to wait until Monday when AF is late but I don't know if I can hold out. So far I've just been getting up and peeing as fast as I can each morning so that I don't even have time to think about it haha. Any idea how soon after a possible imp dip a BFP might show?
> 
> Krissy - I didn't even know there was that option! Thanks, I entered that :)
> 
> Pink - FX still for you! Any chance you could ask your doctor for a blood test since technically you are late?Click to expand...

Soonest appointment available August 12th. They don't feel the need to see me sooner due to bfn. They say hpt are accurate, and a negative result on the hpt means NOT pregnant no matter what as long as directions were followed. Though I know this is not always true. Doctors Ughh..


----------



## islandnikki

twinkie2 said:


> islandnikki-that looks positive to me! Will you test again in a few days!! Welcome, I'm trying to decide if I add you to the testers or bfp list...you tell me!
> 
> jelly-I see that +! Can you get to the dr to confirm and get progesterone? I'm taking progesterone suppositories after to cp's and this is the farthest I've ever gotten and I'm only 4+4, so looking good so far to me, fx'd for you dear!!!
> 
> macyd-you need to have full flow for AF, I know it sucks, but just wait today out and see what hopefully doesn't come ;)

Thanks... I took another and it was also faint but now at 11dpo all my symptoms are gone.. I'm crying uncontrollably because I don't know what to think.. I have no more tests and my appointment with doctor is Monday.. I just don't know what to think..


----------



## n.miller

It seems our bodies like to put us all in limbo. My spotting from last night has stopped for the most part. And most of my cramps are gone. Ugh... I just want to be cd 1 already


----------



## stellaluna431

islandnikki- I hope your tests get darker- it's only 11DPO so there's still hope! Keep us updated- thinking of you <3


----------



## DentDoc16

Today CD19- still having nipple soreness and noticed more of the white lotiony CM.


----------



## wifeofbear

pinkturtle said:


> Soonest appointment available August 12th. They don't feel the need to see me sooner due to bfn. They say hpt are accurate, and a negative result on the hpt means NOT pregnant no matter what as long as directions were followed. Though I know this is not always true. Doctors Ughh..

Wow. I've heard some unscientific non-sense from doctors in my time (my near death experience with serotonin shock syndrome in 1997 was originally diagnosed as "a cold virus in the muscles") but I gotta say that comes close to taking the cake. Not only is that not true, it's widely known to not be remotely true. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/doh.gif Hang in there girl!


----------



## Pug2012

Can you add me please. The witch got me last month (cycle 1) so going again this month. Only 2dpo.


----------



## No5

.


----------



## sweetbliss89

ugh Pink, that makes me so frustrated for you! Can you call each morning to check for cancellations? I've had doctor and dentist offices tell me that I can do that. What brand HPT have you taken? I wonder if maybe there is a more sensitive one you could try.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome to the newbies!

AFM - last night on two separate occasions, I got a slight red/pink on the tissue when wiping deeply. This, coupled with cramping suggested AF. I've been expecting her all day. A couple of times, cm was very slightly tinged brown today. However, there was white cm on my underwear, and cramping has died down, not gotten worse. So, not going to count myself out just yet, but the pessimist in me thinks it's bfn and the femara didn't work like it should and I'm going back to not getting my period. After all, my last one was lighter than normal. I really hate my body right now. :nope: if AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll buy a test. If neg, I'll be calling the doc on Monday.


----------



## caringo

n.miller said:


> Welcome to the newbies!
> 
> AFM - last night on two separate occasions, I got a slight red/pink on the tissue when wiping deeply. This, coupled with cramping suggested AF. I've been expecting her all day. A couple of times, cm was very slightly tinged brown today. However, there was white cm on my underwear, and cramping has died down, not gotten worse. So, not going to count myself out just yet, but the pessimist in me thinks it's bfn and the femara didn't work like it should and I'm going back to not getting my period. After all, my last one was lighter than normal. I really hate my body right now. :nope: if AF doesn't show by Saturday, I'll buy a test. If neg, I'll be calling the doc on Monday.

n.miller what CD are you on?


----------



## n.miller

Caringo - cd 32 and 16dpo


----------



## pinkturtle

Definitely think I'm out now. I took another hpt test this afternoon, again a faint line but within the timeframe this time. Now tonight spotting!! So over this crazy AF!!!


----------



## Mintastic

pinkturtle said:


> Definitely think I'm out now. I took another hpt test this afternoon, again a faint line but within the timeframe this time. Now tonight spotting!! So over this crazy AF!!!

Did you take a picture? I don't know what that would mean - a chemical? :(


----------



## pinkturtle

Mintastic said:


> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> Definitely think I'm out now. I took another hpt test this afternoon, again a faint line but within the timeframe this time. Now tonight spotting!! So over this crazy AF!!!
> 
> Did you take a picture? I don't know what that would mean - a chemical? :(Click to expand...

Yes, but don't know how to upload it on here.


----------



## dove830

When you hit reply, there is a paperclip by the smiley face, click that and then browse to upload :)


----------



## canadabear

pinkturtle said:


> Definitely think I'm out now. I took another hpt test this afternoon, again a faint line but within the timeframe this time. Now tonight spotting!! So over this crazy AF!!!

Spotting doesn't mean you are out.. Sending tons of :dust: your way and hopeful you start to get a stronger line.
I was over a week late until I got my bfp with ds.


----------



## pinkturtle

This is the most recent one. From around 3pm today.
 



Attached Files:







20140711_012907_Richtone(HDR).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Ummi2boyz

pinkturtle said:


> This is the most recent one. From around 3pm today.

Yay!!! I see the line! Congrats hun. Cant wait to see it darken.


----------



## dove830

I see it too!!!!:happydance:


----------



## bluefish1980

Help! Can someone swap bodies for a couple of months because mine has just gone crazy!!!

Im CD 29 today. Positive ovulation strip 2 days ago and peak on digital yesterday morning, but my temps have not risen at all. In fact, its gone down slightly!!!

Wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## frenchie35

@bluefish : It looks like you have long cycles and relatively low temps. Have you ever had your thyroid levels checked? It could be a possible explanation...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry bluefish. Wish I could help. Hope you Soon. 

I tested again this morning and it was even fainter than yesterday, so there was no point in taking a pic. It was a different brand of tests though, but they're cassettes too. So annoying. I woke up pretty nauseous this morning and convinced myself I was pg. :(

How's everyone today?


----------



## KatO79

I'm 11 DPO today and waiting to O CD13 or maybe CD14:happydance: DH is doing good in remembering our agreement:thumbup:

Only negative is my friend came to visit yesterday and tried to be supportive but failed. I mentioned that if I don't get my BFP in the next 2-3 months we'll be getting our referral. Also mentioned I've heard how hard it can be emotionally and mentally going through assisted conception. Instead of comfort she asks me why don't I adopt:dohh: She then starts ranting about how she doesn't even have a OH and wants one so bad so she can have her 2 kids (she's about 2 years younger than me). She then shows me her Tindr profile and some 23 year old guy she's going to have a "friends with benefits" relationship with:dohh: I'm so sick and tired of her making her issues the focus when I'm trying to talk about my heartache of having problems conceiving, especially when she's at fault for her problem because she keeps going for loser guys that only are out to use her for one thing:cry:

Honestly, I truely have *no* real support other than from DH, my half - sister (who lives in the US) and all the ladies here. No one else seems to be able to fully empathize with my situation. So thanks everyone here who have been so supportive of me:hugs:


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks for the insight Frenchie, I may book a visit to the docs and mention that.


----------



## Mintastic

Pink - I definitely see it. FX the spotting doesn't mean anything and you have a sticky bean!

Kat - That sucks that you don't have a lot of support and your friend turned it around to her dating problems.
On the flip side it does bother me that bringing up adoption is so taboo in TTC world. Since we are in out 30s hubs and I plan to try for up to a year and then adopt if nothing happens by then. To us adoption is a positive option preferable to the heartache of multiple losses and being childless for years on end or forever. We may even adopt later on anyway even if we successfully conceive our first. It isn't the best option for everyone but I don't understand why it is considered offensive or hurtful to even bring it up.
I don't mean to challenge your feelings Kat - of course they are your own and valid - more something I have been noticing about TTC community in general and wondering about.


----------



## KatO79

Mintastic said:


> Pink - I definitely see it. FX the spotting doesn't mean anything and you have a sticky bean!
> 
> Kat - That sucks that you don't have a lot of support and your friend turned it around to her dating problems.
> On the flip side it does bother me that bringing up adoption is so taboo in TTC world. Since we are in out 30s hubs and I plan to try for up to a year and then adopt if nothing happens by then. To us adoption is a positive option preferable to the heartache of multiple losses and being childless for years on end or forever. We may even adopt later on anyway even if we successfully conceive our first. It isn't the best option for everyone but I don't understand why it is considered offensive or hurtful to even bring it up.
> I don't mean to challenge your feelings Kat - of course they are your own and valid - more something I have been noticing about TTC community in general and wondering about.

The offensive is that she's suggesting it before my DH and I have even tried the 3 more months and have tried assisted conception. I am just not ready to consider the option until I've really tried to have my own child. I would think it even more hurtful coming from couples without conception issues as you could ask them the same: why did you have your own and not adopt? I mean, am I not entitled to try as much as possible to have my own before having adoption throw in my face? I'm just not their yet until DH and I have exhausted our chances to have our own child

You are of course in a different place mentally, I'm just so not there yet until we've tried what we can.


----------



## KrissyB

Good morning ladies!

Bluefish - The positive OPK detects the LH surge, you can ovulate up to three days after that - so I'd guess today is your O, especially with the temp dip. I bet they'll go up tomorrow.

AFM - Temps are on the rise (I hope)! I'm pretty sure I'm 1 dpo. And despite reason, I'm going to hold out a little hope that I could be even more than that with the unreliable temps the previous 3 days. Let the TWW begin :coffee:


----------



## AugustBride6

Good morning ladies!

I'm just sitting at my desk sippin on a 400 calorie Carmel Ribbon Crunch and enjoying every single calorie of it! It's a little bit of heaven and if you haven't had one you need to! :coffee: It's delish!

I've felt like a walking zombie the last few days. I'm seriously surviving the work day on coffee and diet coke. I don't even drink diet coke! Either AF is on her way and she's going to really kick my booty or we will have some good news soon! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!!!


----------



## Dark_Star

pinkturtle said:


> This is the most recent one. From around 3pm today.

Pink, I definitely see a line! spotting can be totally normal in pregnancy (especially early preg) and there are many things that can cause it. 

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dark_Star

I've been extra tired the last couple days, I had what I suspect were implantation pains on Tuesday night. They certainly felt just like the implantation pains I had last time I got pregnant. 

I am planning to test on Sunday with FMU- I will be 11 DPO at that time. It may be too early, but I am dying to know. I've been so depressed since I lost my last one and this would change everything.


----------



## n.miller

Pink - im on my phone and haven't put my contacts in yet but fx for you.

Kat - that sucks. People who haven't had to go through it dont get it. My fav line from my friends "just relax". I will punch the next one who says it. Lol

AFM - I'm going out and buying a few cheap tests today so I can use fmu tomorrow. Saw a bit more light pink and beige on the tissue yesterday, but thats it. No flow at all, and I don't even know if the miniscule amounts I saw can be considered spotting. But I have no other symptoms. No nausea, my breasts dont ache/not sore. My back only hurt the other day from painting. So i'm just worried it is bfn and im back to square 1 of no periods.


----------



## smiley4442

cd 15 for me, the spotting has stopped still having signs of O coming but negative OPK. Temp dropped back down today so I guess we will see if it starts to go up. :shrug:


----------



## Bug222

pink i see it! fxd for you!!! 

3dpo- ff gave me my crosshairs! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mintastic

Kat - that makes sense. If you talked to your friend about how you felt would she listen?

I grew up in a really pro-adoption environment - to the point where I actually feel guilty for trying to have one on our own first.


----------



## sweetbliss89

13 dpo today and I was silly and took a test this morning. BFN. I feel like AF must be right around the corner but I'm holding out hope. The last 2 months my boobs were way sore before AF and this month they aren't. And I haven't started spotting at all like I normally do. There is still 2 days left for the spotting to start but I'm holding out hope! Not sure if I should test tomorrow, Sunday, or wait until she's 100% late on Monday.


----------



## KatO79

Mintastic said:


> Kat - that makes sense. If you talked to your friend about how you felt would she listen?
> 
> I grew up in a really pro-adoption environment - to the point where I actually feel guilty for trying to have one on our own first.

Probably not, she listens to a point but then changes the subject so things are more about her problems finding a man. She has huge self-esteem issues and either gets involved with guys who will use her for sex or she'll fall for guys who are emotionally and physically abusive. I've tried for a few years to help her but she's clueless. I'm starting to think she likes being a victim. It just gets annoying when I'm not allowed to be upset over my TTCing issues without her almost competing on who has it worse. The difference is she's choosing to have her problems, I'm not:nope:

I think it's great you are so ready to adopt if you don't conceive. I'm just not there yet mentally as I would really like to first try to have my own before considering that option.

*n.miller:* Oh I have my American SIL and even my half - sister saying this, it's lucky they live in the USA so they don't see my immediate reaction:haha: Totally get you're urge to punch people who say this:thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Ok, I swear before I started temping and doing OPKs I would have sworn I had the most seemingly textbook regular cycles. All this weirdness is driving me crazy :wacko:

So I appologize for the TMI, but I'm wondering if anyone's had anything like this - I THINK I'm 1 dpo, but going by OPKs and ignoring unreliable temps I'm at most 3 dpo. For most of today I have been gushing brownish/pinkish creamy cm. Kind of like you can feel a heavy af flow - that kind of sensation. And I never thought I'd be the type of person who posts TMI pics, but.....


Spoiler
This is what it looks like when I wipe - although in person it's pinker than it shows here. And it's enough quantity to almost wish I was wearing a liner - not for stain but for moisture.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Probably ovulation Krissy?

I'm all for adoption, but when the time is right. I've always wanted to adopt, but you really need all the circumstances coming together. I mean when you have your own child, there are things that don't matter as much. (Like we've been moving a lot lately, and it's been great for the kids, but an adopted child would need more stability iykwim). And yes, you also need to be ready mentally, and even when you are it is harder than having you own child. These babies/children suffer a great deal from having been abandoned or taken from their bio parents because of abuse etc...
A friend of mine has an adopted 18 month old boy. When you see him he is like any toddler that age. But when she got him at 5 weeks old, the poor baby was so crispated he couldn't unclench his fists. The first weeks were very tough on my friend too. So yes, you have to be ready for it. 

Afm:
Silly me wasted a frer (my last frer) this afternoon:dohh::dohh:


----------



## KrissyB

Ummi - your temps are still looking great. I bet you just need a few more days for hcg to build up! 
afm, i have just never had this kind of spotting before... Or really this kind of cm after o


----------



## msp_teen

Hi ladies, got this today!!!:baby::happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats msp!!!


----------



## kwynia

Congrats msp!!!!!


@Krissy, the one symptom I can say that is 100% not pms for me is cm, or I should say, an abundance of cm since ovulation and it still hasn't let up. It did get bright yellow for a morning a day or two before my BFP. I know this is not true for everyone, just sharing my experience.


----------



## canadabear

msp_teen said:


> Hi ladies, got this today!!!:baby::happydance::cloud9:

:yipee: CONGRATS TO YOU! :happydance:
:dust:​
AFM: Not sure what to think about my cycle this month?? Today have a ton of EWCM.. the first time this cycle.. only had watery cm around when I thought I O'd.. but now not sure.. and temps not helping me much :shrug: Looking forwar to DTD tonight though :blush: :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

msp_teen said:


> Hi ladies, got this today!!!:baby::happydance::cloud9:

Congrats!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## twinkie2

Congratulations msp! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## n.miller

Congrats msp. :happydance:

AFM - :nope: 99.9% chance I'm out. Toilet tissue coated in pinkish brown. Gonna prob be very light AF, but AF non the less. Was gonna test tomorrow, but I think I'll wait to see if it picks up.


----------



## Mintastic

Aw - boo n.miller that stinks :(


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - Unless its enough to fill a liner, it's not AF. Lots of women get spotting right around their first AF and still get a :bfp: Keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust:

AFM - I read that the heavier creamy CM is from progesterone - so here's hoping it was a nice strong O.


----------



## Wcpp

I am out this month :( the witch came tonight.


----------



## Bug222

congrats msp!!! 

sorry n.miller and wcpp xxx

krissy- I have also always gotten a lot of creamy cm during the tww before a bfp!! fxd for you!!!


----------



## wifeofbear

FX caringo!*

Jumpingo How frustrating! Consistently BDing every other day is ideal. No way you'll miss the window that way plus lots of extra fun and bonding with hubby during this exciting but tension filled journey.

Pink - I totally see it, sure it will be darker today, can't wait to hear about your BFP soon!

Pug 2012 - welcome to the party! Wishing you a fast and easy TWW with good new at the end!

Nmiller - let us know how today goes! Sounds to me like you aren't quite out yet!

Sweetbliss: I'd totally test all three with my cheapies, but I have no willpower at all lol. Keep us informed :) Baby dust!!

Kat sounds like your friend has a narcissistic bent, probably not just rude about family planning but other things too. Life is easier if we discount the opinions of such friends. I love the idea of adoption, but respect for all choices is vital. Everyone has their reasons for their own life choices.

Dark star ((((hugs)))) so sorry to hear about your loss, I wish you healing of the heart and hopefully happy news soon!

Krissy That looks a bit like the way my last infection presented. Might want to have a doc check it out.

MSP CONGRATS!! May your child be healthy and blessed!

Wepp Sad face (((hugs)))


----------



## wifeofbear

AFM I'm seriously concerned I may have appendicitis. Low grade fever, bad pain in my right side, no appetite and (TMI alert) six days of steatorrhea (every day since my O). Last night was horrible, today I'm riding the pain better but if its not better by morning hubby is going to make me go to urgent care. Somehow I suspect being this sick will seriously lower our shot at the BFP this month, but hubby also thinks it may just be that I am not used to all these hormones and my body is freaking out. He thought I was "glowing" when he got home, but I told him it was just the sweat from puking half the day.


----------



## KatO79

wifeofbear said:


> Kat sounds like your friend has a narcissistic bent, probably not just rude about family planning but other things too. Life is easier if we discount the opinions of such friends. I love the idea of adoption, but respect for all choices is vital. Everyone has their reasons for their own life choices.

She definitely wants to be the one with has it worse than me and it's almost like I should be feeling guilty for complaining about my TTC problems. I remember in December I mentioned that I was a bit sad I wasn't pregnant yet and then she starts saying "Oh at least you _have_ a husband and will have a child, I'll _never_ have a husband or the 2 kids I want":dohh: A pitty because we were actually having fun until she decided to compete:nope:

Actually she's adopted, was adopted at 3 from India after her biological parents abandoned her by the side of a road. Think her adoptive parents have sheltered her too much and are strange. She claims that she's not allowed to be upset about something in front of her parents. She's 33 but mentally 16. I remember once she asked us if we have any single friends. We said we had 1 and her first question was "Is he hot?":dohh: He isn't so she wasn't interested.

She claims she's seeing a psychiatrist and getting help but hasn't improved in the 5 years I've know her, she's still an insecure mess:nope:

AFM: I'm CD12 today and expect O tomorrow. I might be naughty and POAS tomorrow to be sure:haha:


----------



## parinitha

Hi, am 6 days late... BFN 3 days ago... then there was cramps... now its gone... but blood tinged cm and brownish creamy cm and white cm... too Is she arriving...AF??? or am preg?


----------



## KrissyB

Wife - what kind of infection?


----------



## n.miller

Thanks for helping me hope everyone, but I'm officially out. Cd 1 today. :nope:


----------



## canadabear

n.miller said:


> Thanks for helping me hope everyone, but I'm officially out. Cd 1 today. :nope:

:hugs: :hugs: :flower: :hugs: :hugs:
Sending you extra :dust: for next cycle. Will be stalking the august thread... And most likely joining you there soon. :hugs:

AFM: lots if pre-af symptoms now .. :nope: but dh mentioned last night that he just thought it would happen this time easily because last time it was right away. I reminded him that we were child free at the time and DTD like bunnies :haha: the past 2 months we have only managed to DTD a total of 4 times! Dh was shocked.. But I think its got him thinking and realising we may have to start trying more.. Even when we are tired out... He hates me charting but I think he is starting to understand it now...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry n.miller. :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Congrats MSP!


----------



## shterr612

AF got me. Onto August! Very happy for the BFPs!


----------



## SKP

I will be testing end of July . Frozen donor egg. 2 Blasts


----------



## twinkie2

So very sorry to the ladies that got AF, hoping August treats you better :hugs:


----------



## smiley4442

so sorry for those who got their bfn :(


AFM: I planned on skipping this month since I need to get an appointment for a mammogram. But I'm still temping and OPKing to try to avoid pregnancy. Well, we have been in a bding mood here lately. Didn't think anything of it because I didn't O until cd 23 with a positive OPK on cd 21. Today is cd 16 and guess who had a positive OPK, this girl. So I might as well keep trying since I've been bding all week and possibly could get pregnant.


----------



## hunni12

Hold up cd 9 and cramping on the left side already?!? Too early to O right


----------



## Mintastic

Not necessarily hunni - you can O as early as cd8 from what I have read. Not me though because I have long Afs - how long are yours?


----------



## RonnieV

CD13 having left side pains like hunni....I have read that you can have ovulation pains before you actually ovulate...I'm in my fertile window now ( 11th-16th),so I scheduled bd sessions every NIGHT for all days....lol....I told boo to take cold shower to increase chances of having a boy(a myth???)....almost thought I was having pains from the vitamins...
I usually have 7 day af but this time was only 5 days so I know that should be a good sign


----------



## caringo

Congrats to those with BFPs! :hugs: for those who got AF.

I just finished day 9 of mucus and day 6 of EWCM! I don't remember ever getting this much EWCM in a cycle before - and this is my third patch this cycle. My temps are still all over the place, so no help there. I know increased CM is a pregnancy sign, but it can also be an AF sign too...but for this long?? Anyone else have several days of CM before AF?

Also, I didn't get to check my mucus much today but just tonight I looked in my underwear and there was some thick, white mucus that stretched like EWCM. I don't recall ever having that either - does it have any significance??

Counting down 'til Tuesday when I'll take a test. Ugh, can't wait for this cycle to be over!


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone.. So just did some major research and realised I have been plotting down my symptoms wrong :dohh: looks like I will O tonight/ tomorrow! All symptoms are put in properly now in my ff chart. Looking forward to checking my temps in the morning. And dh is on board to DTD tonight :happydance: looks like I O late in my cycle because it is so long! Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## wifeofbear

KrissyB said:


> Wife - what kind of infection?

Well its confirmed I am out and so is my appendix. They did the fancy blood tests in the hospital and no bump this month. But I do get to skip the nine month line to be the first one with the fun of holding my stomach while waddling to the bathroom with two nurses after having my abdomen sliced! 
The irony is almost worth it lol. Congrats to all our BFPs, I'll see the rest of you in the August testing cycle :)


----------



## Deal9027

Oh my goodness WifeOBear!! Best of luck & speedy recovery!!


----------



## stellaluna431

hunni- Not necessarily too early. Some people (I like to call them the "lucky ones") O early early early in their cycle.

Ronnie- Good luck. I've heard the same about cold showers. I hope you catch your egg & get a blue bundle.

caringo- Are you taking any vitamins? I started EPO and royal jelly and noticed a HUGE increase in EWCM (and I had a good bit of it even before) that lasted a lot longer than normal. Have you started anything that might increase it that you didn't know about? Last cycle I had 11 days of watery & EWCM.

canadabear- Glad you got your chart sorted. GL!

wifeofbear- Sorry you're out, but glad you are on your way to feeling better. LOL at waddling around with nurses following you :p I hope you get well soon <3


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Wifeofbear: sorry. Wish you a speedy recovery though and back on the ttc rollercoaster quickly!


----------



## hunni12

So i missed my temps the last two days and this my temp spiked ff says i shouldn't O till the 20th....i do got a cold but can some take a look.at my chart


----------



## n.miller

Sorry you're out bear. But glad you're ok.


----------



## Loobs

I am never going to last til the end of the month to test!! 4DPO and the urge to POAS has landed! x


----------



## Mintastic

Canadabear - what were you doing wrong? Might be helpful in case others are making the same mistake.

Wife- I wish you a fast recovery!


----------



## sweetbliss89

99% sure I'm out. Had brown cm last night, put a tampon in for fear it'd start overnight/early morning like it usually does. After being up for an hour I went to change/check it and it was just some more brown spotting and a little bit of read. I suspect she'll pickup by tomorrow morning. I have all of my normal AF signs so on to the next month! FX for all you ladies still in for July!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

hunni12 said:


> So i missed my temps the last two days and this my temp spiked ff says i shouldn't O till the 20th....i do got a cold but can some take a look.at my chart

You need to wait at least 3 high temps to make sure you have O'ed. It happened to me too that I got a spike and it went down the next day. Hope it doesn't and that's O on the way.

Sweetbliss: sorry for af. :hugs:

Loobs: haha! I'm the same! The first week of the tww is the worst because there is nothing you do.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks umi i usually have a 30 day cycle so thats why im freaked out. I did take soy this cycle tho as well to help boost O


----------



## stellaluna431

sweetbliss- keep us updated. Your chart looks so promising- you might not be out yet!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ttc is just the BIG waiting game! Waiting to O, tww, waiting for af, waiting for her to leave and start bd again, and then you start all over again until bfp! Lol!

I'm now waiting (!!!) for dh to bring me back some tests. I'm with the kids and their little cousin, can't leave the house and I'm bursting!!


----------



## DandJ

I'm testing on July 31st, such a long way away! :wacko:


----------



## Mintastic

DandJ - remember, so am I!

Long cycles suck but I feel blessed it is only around 34days. I have seen other women on here struggling with 50days or more.

It feels so far away but I hope July 31st is a lucky day for both of us!!


----------



## canadabear

Mintastic said:


> Canadabear - what were you doing wrong? Might be helpful in case others are making the same mistake.
> 
> Wife- I wish you a fast recovery!

It was really a case of not knowing what actual watery cm and ewcm looked/felt like as well as understanding cervix height/texture.. What I thought was watery cm was probably classified as creamy.. Because it is clear and wet.. I always thought that was watery.. But if so that would mean I have watery cm all the time.. :haha: then I actually took the time to notice my cm and when it changed to watery.. Then to ewcm.. I knew where I went wrong on my chart. The same with cervix.. Through checking I thought medium texture was soft.. Until I actually felt soft and my cervix blended right in so high and soft I could barely detect it. So now I know what to look for. :dohh:
Next cycle its time to set the alarm early before ds wakes to temp and to try opks .. Any advise on temp times and where to start with opks?


----------



## DandJ

Mintastic said:


> DandJ - remember, so am I!
> 
> Long cycles suck but I feel blessed it is only around 34days. I have seen other women on here struggling with 50days or more.
> 
> It feels so far away but I hope July 31st is a lucky day for both of us!!

True and I'm wishing hard for both of us :)


----------



## Bug222

canada- I usually temp at 5:00- thats what time I get up when I work days so I stick to that time all the time (and for some reason I always wake up having to pee at that time!) lol I start at CD 10 for my opks


----------



## Kyliem87

Hey ladies please can I join? :flower:

I am 7 DPO today and testing on the 20th. We've been TTC for 14 months and had a loss in January this year at 8 weeks. Praying this is our month! &#128591;

Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to all :flow:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

canadabear said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Canadabear - what were you doing wrong? Might be helpful in case others are making the same mistake.
> 
> Wife- I wish you a fast recovery!
> 
> It was really a case of not knowing what actual watery cm and ewcm looked/felt like as well as understanding cervix height/texture.. What I thought was watery cm was probably classified as creamy.. Because it is clear and wet.. I always thought that was watery.. But if so that would mean I have watery cm all the time.. :haha: then I actually took the time to notice my cm and when it changed to watery.. Then to ewcm.. I knew where I went wrong on my chart. The same with cervix.. Through checking I thought medium texture was soft.. Until I actually felt soft and my cervix blended right in so high and soft I could barely detect it. So now I know what to look for. :dohh:
> Next cycle its time to set the alarm early before ds wakes to temp and to try opks .. Any advise on temp times and where to start with opks?Click to expand...

You should temp after 3 solid hours sleep minimum, at the same time everyday. The actual time doesn't really matter as long as it is the same time.
Ans as for opks, afternoon urine is best because the lh tend to surge during the day, not in the morning. I used to use them between 12 and 2 pm.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kyliem87 said:


> Hey ladies please can I join? :flower:
> 
> I am 7 DPO today and testing on the 20th. We've been TTC for 14 months and had a loss in January this year at 8 weeks. Praying this is our month! &#128591;
> 
> Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to all :flow:

Welcome and happy POAS!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Wife - YIKES! Glad you caught the appendix issue! Hope you have a fast and easy recovery!!

Hunni - Are you taking your temps first thing in the AM before you get up, and at the same time every day? Did you try taking your temp later today to see if you are actually running a fever?

Ummi - your chart looks great! FXed for you to get your :bfp:!!! :dust:

AFM - CROSSHAIRS! And I LOVE where FF put my coverline. I wish I o'ed a few days earlier, but I'm not going to rule out that possibility since my first three post-postive OPK temps were very unreliable. Anyway - 3 dpo at least :D


----------



## caringo

stellaluna431 said:


> hunni- Not necessarily too early. Some people (I like to call them the "lucky ones") O early early early in their cycle.
> 
> Ronnie- Good luck. I've heard the same about cold showers. I hope you catch your egg & get a blue bundle.
> 
> caringo- Are you taking any vitamins? I started EPO and royal jelly and noticed a HUGE increase in EWCM (and I had a good bit of it even before) that lasted a lot longer than normal. Have you started anything that might increase it that you didn't know about? Last cycle I had 11 days of watery & EWCM.
> 
> canadabear- Glad you got your chart sorted. GL!
> 
> wifeofbear- Sorry you're out, but glad you are on your way to feeling better. LOL at waddling around with nurses following you :p I hope you get well soon <3

I used to take EPO sporadically but haven't been lately because I heard it changes mucus and didn't want to confuse this cycle any more! I did take one pill a few days ago, but I wouldn't think it would cause several days of craziness!


----------



## Bug222

Woohoo for crosshairs Krissy!


----------



## pinkturtle

I am out.. I guess AF got me. It lasted less than 24 hours... is this normal? Last month was one day then a couple days spotting, my normal is complete opposite, then this month less than a day and gone. Ewcm last month, this month nothing, pretty much dry the entire month..does this along with unusually short AF mean no O?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry af got you pink. You should probably see your docotor about it. Sorry I'm no help here. 

Thanks Krissy, took another test today. Here is the story (copied and pasted from my journal):
Was waiting for dh to bring me some more tests. Used my last one yesterday. We had to leave, so I took it quickly. I was like squinting really hard when dh came in the bathroom had a look at it and said: there's nothing, come on let's go!!
Argh! Men!
On the other hand, he just booked me a surprise holiday. We're leaving on tuesday for 5 days. Will know more about it tonight when we come home. 
I guess it makes it up for bfn.


----------



## sweetbliss89

Pink - do you temp? I started temping a few months ago because it is the only way to know 100% if and when you O'd. It is way easier that I imagined and helps take a lot of the guess work out of it. If you aren't sure how it all works you can message me and I'll explain it all for you :)


----------



## hunni12

KrissyB said:


> Wife - YIKES! Glad you caught the appendix issue! Hope you have a fast and easy recovery!!
> 
> Hunni - Are you taking your temps first thing in the AM before you get up, and at the same time every day? Did you try taking your temp later today to see if you are actually running a fever?
> 
> Ummi - your chart looks great! FXed for you to get your :bfp:!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM - CROSSHAIRS! And I LOVE where FF put my coverline. I wish I o'ed a few days earlier, but I'm not going to rule out that possibility since my first three post-postive OPK temps were very unreliable. Anyway - 3 dpo at least :D

I ttake it before i get out the bed..i took it later it was 98.11


----------



## pinkturtle

sweetbliss89 said:


> Pink - do you temp? I started temping a few months ago because it is the only way to know 100% if and when you O'd. It is way easier that I imagined and helps take a lot of the guess work out of it. If you aren't sure how it all works you can message me and I'll explain it all for you :)

No, I don't... it looks like a lot of work and very confusing. I wouldn't have the first clue of what to look for. Also, I don't know how to message. I am on my phone a lot and think it is limited to what I can do. I will check it out and see if I can find a way to message you.


----------



## pinkturtle

So, would anyone know... the fact that I got a faint line (obviously bfn though) and extremely light AF, literally less than a day. Started spotting in the evening, by the next morning, it had stopped completely... Does a short AF mean no O? All other serious health issues I read about online seem to say longer AF, I haven't found anything for a short almost no AF. Very confused, still can't see doc until mid August.


----------



## caringo

pinkturtle said:


> So, would anyone know... the fact that I got a faint line (obviously bfn though) and extremely light AF, literally less than a day. Started spotting in the evening, by the next morning, it had stopped completely... Does a short AF mean no O? All other serious health issues I read about online seem to say longer AF, I haven't found anything for a short almost no AF. Very confused, still can't see doc until mid August.

It's very possible you could be pg, especially since you had such a light AF...women get what they think are periods all the time whilst pregnant! If you got a faint line I think you should test again!


----------



## dove830

Ladies, how many days do you have EWCM, and how many days once you get it, do you get a +opk? 4 full days of EWCM, now it's starting to go, and still no +opk:growlmad:


----------



## wantbump

pinkturtle said:


> So, would anyone know... the fact that I got a faint line (obviously bfn though) and extremely light AF, literally less than a day. Started spotting in the evening, by the next morning, it had stopped completely... Does a short AF mean no O? All other serious health issues I read about online seem to say longer AF, I haven't found anything for a short almost no AF. Very confused, still can't see doc until mid August.

Hi Pink did you test after AF? It sucks that you can't see your doc sooner.



dove830 said:


> Ladies, how many days do you have EWCM, and how many days once you get it, do you get a +opk? 4 full days of EWCM, now it's starting to go, and still no +opk:growlmad:

I sometimes have it for a week even but days closer to O are heavier. Is there anyway you could have missed your surge? When I get closer to the time I O, I normally test with an OPK twice. Also they 2 pm to 3 pm is the best time to use an OPK and not to use FMU.


----------



## dove830

I suppose it's possible, but my cervix isn't quite soft yet either:wacko:


----------



## bluefish1980

Whoo hoo! Finally got crosshairs!! Offically 3DPO


----------



## KrissyB

caringo said:


> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> So, would anyone know... the fact that I got a faint line (obviously bfn though) and extremely light AF, literally less than a day. Started spotting in the evening, by the next morning, it had stopped completely... Does a short AF mean no O? All other serious health issues I read about online seem to say longer AF, I haven't found anything for a short almost no AF. Very confused, still can't see doc until mid August.
> 
> It's very possible you could be pg, especially since you had such a light AF...women get what they think are periods all the time whilst pregnant! If you got a faint line I think you should test again!Click to expand...

Pink - I agree with caringo. FXed that wasn't AF and a :bfp: is around the corner for you :dust:

bluefish - I'm only one day ahead of you! Yay tww buddies :dance:


----------



## bluefish1980

Krissy - are you a symptom spotter and a POAS addict like me? I swear each month that I won't be but I always do!


----------



## KatO79

So DH and I managed to also BD on the morning of O day which was yesterday (CD13). My temp is up so I'm 1 DPO today and the wait starts:coffee:

Just a bit nervous about tomorrow's gynaechological check-up:wacko: Does anyone think it might mess up my chances? Our GP didn't think so but I don't completely trust him after our last discussion:dohh:


----------



## KrissyB

Bluefish - Absolutely!! LOL and I also tell myself I'm not a spotter, but am neurotic every month :D And I plan on testing Thursday morning, even though I know it's too early, because it's my DH's bday.


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy and Blue pretty sure I'm right behind you guys. Positive OPK 2 days ago had spotting this week and ovulating pains. My temp shot up this morning so waiting for 2 more days to confirm but pretty sure I'm 1 dpo. :) If so I ovulated on cd 17-6 earlier than last month. Yay!


----------



## caringo

Ugh, really tempted to POAS today! It's been two weeks since my positive test, that was followed by many negatives, and it has been haunting me.....I just wish I knew if it was something wrong with the test, a chemical, or if there really is a little bean in there hiding! My temps definitely don't confirm pregnancy (if they're accurate).


----------



## smiley4442

caringo said:


> Ugh, really tempted to POAS today! It's been two weeks since my positive test, that was followed by many negatives, and it has been haunting me.....I just wish I knew if it was something wrong with the test, a chemical, or if there really is a little bean in there hiding! My temps definitely don't confirm pregnancy (if they're accurate).

Good luck caringo. However wanted to tell you that when I had my chemical I had a few positives that kept getting lighter than negatives. I didn't bleed until 3 weeks later. It took that long for my progesterone to go back down. I really hope that it's not the case with you. But wanted to make you aware some people don't bleed right away with chemical pregnancies. :hugs: crossing my fingers you get your little bean soon


----------



## caringo

smiley4442 said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, really tempted to POAS today! It's been two weeks since my positive test, that was followed by many negatives, and it has been haunting me.....I just wish I knew if it was something wrong with the test, a chemical, or if there really is a little bean in there hiding! My temps definitely don't confirm pregnancy (if they're accurate).
> 
> Good luck caringo. However wanted to tell you that when I had my chemical I had a few positives that kept getting lighter than negatives. I didn't bleed until 3 weeks later. It took that long for my progesterone to go back down. I really hope that it's not the case with you. But wanted to make you aware some people don't bleed right away with chemical pregnancies. :hugs: crossing my fingers you get your little bean soonClick to expand...

Good to know Smiley, thanks :) did you have any other symptoms before bleeding? I have had a lot of EWCM this past week.


----------



## AugustBride6

Pretty sure AF is on her way. I had cramping all weekend, a small amount brown discharge Saturday night and this morning. Looks like she will be right on time tomorrow.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - That is an AWESOME temp jump and great improvement in O date! FXed that you're in the TWW now without the craziness/uncertainty of last month! My O was still much later than I really wanted, but I'm staying positive that things could still work out.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone 
12 dpo for me today. I'm not planning on testing following yesterday's bfn. I'll wait until 14 dpo, test one last time and then stop the progesterone. I'm not too confident now. I keep looking at those 2 tests I took at 8 dpo, and I def see something. Even the afternoon one I took at 9 dpo has something, but not the morning one (and they were a diff brand than the 8dpo ones). Could it be all evaps?


----------



## smiley4442

Caringo. I had ewcm a few days before AF finally came.


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy did it come any sooner then last month? I hope I'm in the tww too. So far everything has been a lot different then last month.


----------



## smiley4442

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi everyone
> 12 dpo for me today. I'm not planning on testing following yesterday's bfn. I'll wait until 14 dpo, test one last time and then stop the progesterone. I'm not too confident now. I keep looking at those 2 tests I took at 8 dpo, and I def see something. Even the afternoon one I took at 9 dpo has something, but not the morning one (and they were a diff brand than the 8dpo ones). Could it be all evaps?

If you took them with different tests that could be why you see a line on some and not the others. They all don't measure the same amount of hsg hormone. Good luck


----------



## n.miller

Keeping my FX for all of you. I hope the number of July BFPs goes higher than June.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Nope.... exact same CD as last month. But last month I only had a 9 day LP and my cycle was a day or two longer than average.... So I was hoping last month was the exception not the norm. :shrug:

Although a tiny part of me still holds out some hope that those three unreliable temps right after my positive OPK could be hiding an early O... so MAYBE I'm more than 4 dpo now. But the current shift looks pretty clear, so I don't hold out a lot of hope there.


----------



## Mintastic

n.miller said:


> Keeping my FX for all of you. I hope the number of July BFPs goes higher than June.

I wasn't in the June thread - how many were there?


----------



## n.miller

Mintastic said:


> n.miller said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my FX for all of you. I hope the number of July BFPs goes higher than June.
> 
> I wasn't in the June thread - how many were there?Click to expand...

I think we ended with 15!


----------



## sweetbliss89

Pink - I sent you a private message. I hope you get it :) 

AFM - I haven't tested again yet. I had brown spotting with a little bit of red both on Saturday night and Sunday. So far today (Monday) I've had some brown with a little bit of red again. I'm having some cramping too but nothing like my usual AF. I'm so confused but I don't want to test again because I feel like this is her. I guess I'll try to hold my pee for another hour or two and test but I'm sure it'll be BFN. If AF still hasn't kicked into full gear by tomorrow morning then I'll test with FMU.


----------



## caringo

Sorry AugustBride, hope she doesn't show!!

Just POAS and got a BFN. Wasn't really expecting any different, esp if I am only 6 dpo! Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Bug222

6dpo for me too.. temps are really erratic though no real symptoms to spot. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## caringo

Good luck Bug!

Oogh...feeling some cramps coming on. Fully expecting AF :/


----------



## stellaluna431

Sorry for those who are out :( I hope you get your BFP's next cycle!

How many BFPs are we up to now?


----------



## bluefish1980

stellaluna431 said:


> Sorry for those who are out :( I hope you get your BFP's next cycle!
> 
> How many BFPs are we up to now?

8 so far..........


----------



## twinkie2

Yes, it's 8 so far, but I'm hoping to be adding many more soon!!! Lots of symptoms being noted on here!! 

Wifeofbear-so sorry about being out with an appendix :hugs: for a speedy recovery!

and more :hugs: to those that got af, sorry girls, I am wishing you all the best in August!!! Who started the August thread again, was it macy??

Welcome to DandJ & Kyliem87, good luck to you both and the rest of our testers!!!


----------



## Bug222

yep macy has started a thread


----------



## DandJ

Fx for all you ladies remaining for month of July!


----------



## Pug2012

Hi ladies

Congrats to the 8 BFP's, baby dust to those waiting and if AF has got you good luck for August. Xxx

I'm only 4dpo but my boobs hurt so bad, I think I remember this from last pregnancy. Fingers crossed.......


----------



## caringo

Sounds* promising Pug!


----------



## canadabear

Hi everyone! Just touching base.. Waiting on AF to start..as I am sure to be out thus month... I know not until the :witch: shows.. But temps are horrible.. Not even sure I O this month and all pre-af symptoms are here.


----------



## MolGold

Aw, hope AF stays away Canada. 

Pug, FX for your BFP! I wish you ladies the same too :)


----------



## Cheekygringo

See all the ladies next month, congrats to the bfps ladies.


----------



## caringo

canadabear said:


> Hi everyone! Just touching base.. Waiting on AF to start..as I am sure to be out thus month... I know not until the :witch: shows.. But temps are horrible.. Not even sure I O this month and all pre-af symptoms are here.

Right there with ya girl. Temps are horrible here as well...hope AF stays away for us both!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Pug - there's a few of us right around 4 dpo so you've got company for the tww :) and I'm trying for #2 as well. FXed for all of us :dust:

AFM - I have absolutely no symptoms, and feel completely normal... But I had none for my DD as well, and I am loving my temps at least.


----------



## caringo

Krissy your temps look great! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. My tonsils are so swollen so i dont know if i have tonsillitis or streph now i feel like this cycle may be a bust and i hate my temps...i may just stop temping


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - how come you discarded those three temps before the spike? Including those temps you have a pretty solid trend going, its just a little higher than some pre-O temps, but still within reason I think. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hunni12

I dont trust my temps cause of me being sick n those weretaken aafter the wrong Times


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies....one more day and I will be out of ovulation window....
My boobs hurt already!!!!lol been able to dtd every day so far so good, but I'm a bit obsessed now...
Baby brain and all, looking at any commercial with a baby got me cringing....praying that my time is coming up...fx'd


----------



## mkyerby16

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA from this thread for awhile, but Twinkie reminded me to stop in and share my exciting news!!

Faint (but way more obvious in person) bfp on 7/11 @ about 10dpob then much better on 7/13! :happydance: So excited and scared all in one, can't believe it was my first cycle off bcp! Fx'd for those of you still waiting for your bfp!


----------



## twinkie2

Yay! We are up to 9!! Who's going to be next!?


----------



## mkyerby16

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA from this thread for awhile, but Twinkie reminded me to stop in and share my exciting news!!
View attachment 784557

Faint (but way more obvious in person) bfp on 7/11 @ about 10dpob then much better on 7/13! :happydance: So excited and scared all in one, can't believe it was my first cycle off bcp! Fx'd for those of you still waiting for your bfp!


----------



## Loobs

Congratulations mkyerby!! Great lines! X


----------



## n.miller

Congrats makyerby.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations mkyerby, so exciting!!!

AF is here right on time. I'll be struttin' my booty over to the August thread.

Good news....I can have wine while I watch the All Star game tonight :wine:

Good luck ladies!


----------



## caringo

Awesome mkyerby!! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## Tillys_Mum

Hi, can I join please I'll be poas 27th July (yeah, who am I kidding... I'll start about a week before that!!!)


----------



## smiley4442

Welcome to all the new comers :)




KatO79 said:


> So DH and I managed to also BD on the morning of O day which was yesterday (CD13). My temp is up so I'm 1 DPO today and the wait starts:coffee:

Kat, I am 2dpo so we're testing buddies!! Yay!



KrissyB said:


> AFM - I have absolutely no symptoms, and feel completely normal... But I had none for my DD as well, and I am loving my temps at least.

Good luck!! Your temps look great with a cute little dip around 4 dpo, crossing my fingers its your implantation dip!!



mkyerby16 said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA from this thread for awhile, but Twinkie reminded me to stop in and share my exciting news!!
> Faint (but way more obvious in person) bfp on 7/11 @ about 10dpob then much better on 7/13! :happydance: So excited and scared all in one, can't believe it was my first cycle off bcp! Fx'd for those of you still waiting for your bfp!

CONGRATS!!!!!


AFM: 2nd day with my temp up, fully expecting cross hairs tomorrow so for now I'm claiming that I'm 2DPO. This month was so much easier than last month. Last month it was so crazy with multiple postive OPK and being in the TWW twice because of it. Made for a long month. Me and Hubby are taking the baby camping this weekend and a car show so it will keep me from testing lol. I'm sure when I get home Sunday I might consider it since I will be 7 DPO, early I know but I have all these tests haunting me.


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome Tillys_Mum, Good luck!

Glad to see you should get your crosshairs tomorrow smiley!


----------



## stellaluna431

Congrats on your BFP mkyerby!!


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Looks like you should get cross hairs tomorrow, and you've got a great distance between your pre- and post-O temps!! I think that means it's a strong ovulation - FXed!!!! :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

:wohoo: Just in a hyper super excited mood today :wohoo:

Hope everyone's hanging in there, seems kind of quiet up here today.


----------



## DandJ

:ninja:


----------



## KrissyB

Hey DandJ - I'm from NoVA too :)


----------



## DandJ

KrissyB said:


> Hey DandJ - I'm from NoVA too :)

Oooh :hi:! Whereabouts? I'm in Fairfax county.


----------



## KrissyB

Same! LOL Small world. I'm over in West Springfield.


----------



## DandJ

Nice! Live in Herndon and work in Ashburn... still a ways in traffic to Springfield though. NoVA traffic is horrendous :dohh:


----------



## Mintastic

I have several friends from Fairfax. Oddly the only think I know about it though is that it had 2 Denny's - a "good" one and a "bad" one - is that still true?


----------



## KrissyB

DandJ said:


> Nice! Live in Herndon and work in Ashburn... still a ways in traffic to Springfield though. NoVA traffic is horrendous :dohh:


LOL absolutely. I work all the up in Baltimore. Traffic is definitely ridiculous around here.


Min - You know, I have definitely heard reference of the same thing... but been to neither of them (or even know where they are) lol.


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm about 2-3 hrs south of y'all closer to Richmond! :haha:


----------



## DandJ

Min- I am not sure, never been to a Denny's. IHOP is my breakfast preference :thumbup:

Krissy- Oh gosh, don't even want to think about the commute to and from Baltimore! Good 'ole dysfunction junction.

mkyerby- I'm from Richmond! I visit from time to time to see family and friends :) If you don't mind my asking, whereabouts in Richmond? I promise I won't stalk you! ;)


----------



## mkyerby16

Not actually in Richmond. .. I'm sooo not a city girl, I avoid Richmond like its the plague :haha: about 20 mins south in Chester


----------



## Mintastic

My name is Mint btw. My parents were huge hippies.

My high school was 70% Asian though so folks always made the Min error back then too!


----------



## DandJ

mkyerby16 said:


> Not actually in Richmond. .. I'm sooo not a city girl, I avoid Richmond like its the plague :haha: about 20 mins south in Chester

Hahahaha, Richmond is not as bad as NoVA! I am kind of familiar with Chester too, lived there for about a year. 

Mint- oops, I meant to type the 'T' but my fingers have a mind of their own today! But your real name is Mint? That's unique, haven't heard that - very pretty!


----------



## Mintastic

DandJ said:


> Mint- oops, I meant to type the 'T' but my fingers have a mind of their own today! But your real name is Mint? That's unique, haven't heard that - very pretty!

Yup. Thanks. I have never met another except for once a guy named "Adam Minty" who went by Minty. Everyone joked about us getting married and it was very awkward.


----------



## sharsam1

I hve a question....I ovulated last month exactly on the 14th day according 2 opk...however we could on Bd on the 1 day of a 2day positive opk...Doctor started me on clomid 50mg days 3-5 of my cycle...today is cd12 no positive opk...will clomid mke it late.. Or am I just getting nervous tht I will not ovulate tomorrow since no surge happen today?


----------



## KrissyB

Mint - that is an AWESOME name! It's so unique! I had always read it as Min-tastic, sorry for misinterpreting :)

Sharsam - OPKs only tell you when your LH goes up. You ovulate 24-36 hrs after the first positive OPK, but that can only be confirmed by temping. Also - the day you ovulate can change month to month (it's the luteal phase which happens after O that is usually constant). So I definitely would not worry about anything yet.


----------



## Mintastic

KrissyB said:


> Sharsam - OPKs only tell you when your LH goes up. You ovulate 24-36 hrs after the first positive OPK, but that can only be confirmed by temping. Also - the day you ovulate can change month to month (it's the luteal phase which happens after O that is usually constant). So I definitely would not worry about anything yet.

The package for my OPKs says O can happen 12-48 hours after a positive - so a little wider window than what you mentioned.


----------



## KrissyB

Mintastic said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Sharsam - OPKs only tell you when your LH goes up. You ovulate 24-36 hrs after the first positive OPK, but that can only be confirmed by temping. Also - the day you ovulate can change month to month (it's the luteal phase which happens after O that is usually constant). So I definitely would not worry about anything yet.
> 
> The package for my OPKs says O can happen 12-48 hours after a positive - so a little wider window than what you mentioned.Click to expand...

LOL worse than that, I just can't do math :) I've heard up to three days is possible (72 hrs is what I meant)


----------



## Mintastic

Oh! I always thought the 3 days was including the test day - so the day of positive opk then the next day (24hrs later) and the day after (48hrs later). Could it be 3 full days after the test day? That would be important to know! It would make sense then why in SMEP you skip a day and then do one more just in case.


----------



## KrissyB

Mint - Hmm.... that's interesting, I never thought about it your way... now I'm not sure. 

AFM - I might be having implantation cramps... ? It's not at all like I remember with my daughter. For her it was a pinch pretty low down, like almost in my hips. This is more like a stabbing pain 2-3 inches diagonally below and to the left of my belly button... and then the pain kind of radiates down that side a little toward my hip joint.


----------



## Bug222

congrats mkyerby!!!!

7 dpo- lots and lots of creamy cm and my boobs are on fire today

krissy- I hope its implantation pain!!!


----------



## SKP

Testing July 28th


----------



## canadabear

KrissyB said:


> AFM - I might be having implantation cramps... ? It's not at all like I remember with my daughter. For her it was a pinch pretty low down, like almost in my hips. This is more like a stabbing pain 2-3 inches diagonally below and to the left of my belly button... and then the pain kind of radiates down that side a little toward my hip joint.

I'm having the same pains!! Heres hoping its the good pains!!


----------



## fairyy

Hey ladies. How are you all doing ? Hope to see your BFP's soon.

Btw we moved from Richmind, VA to a Houston last year. We stayed in Shortpump area, near mall. :)


----------



## KatO79

smiley4442 said:


> Welcome to all the new comers :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So DH and I managed to also BD on the morning of O day which was yesterday (CD13). My temp is up so I'm 1 DPO today and the wait starts:coffee:
> 
> Kat, I am 2dpo so we're testing buddies!! Yay!Click to expand...


Sure we can be testing buddies:thumbup: I wouldn't normally test unless I was 3-4 days late but I'll be making an exception this time as it's DH's birthday the 29th so I was thinking of testing the 28th or thereabouts, that is if AF doesn't rear her ugly head yet again:happydance:

I'm 3 DPO today and the only weird thing I've been having is my watery CM hasn't gone away but my temps are up so I'm pretty sure I Oed. My CM usually goes tacky/pasty right after I O so this is odd:-k 

I'm trying not to read into anything though as I don't want to be too disappointed if AF shows:nope: So I'll be making a note of it and see if this is just a weird cycle or what.

By the way, it went OK at my GP's office yesterday. He only took a pap smear (which hurt like crazy) and a swab. Will first be getting the results in 4 weeks as he'll soon be going on vacation but seriously doubt he'll find any indication of an STD as I wasn't very sexually active before I met DH (had an unintentional one-night stand with a guy I really liked and thought we'd be a couple before DH and I upgraded from friends to a couple 6 months later). I bled a bit more than I thought I would and had spotting because of the smear most of the day.


----------



## DandJ

Mint & Krissy - I am still confused about the OPKs. I tested positive on CD16-17 with a fainter but clearly visible line on CD 18 (now on CD19). I temped this morning and it rose higher so I am assuming I am or about to O? I will be taking another OPK this afternoon to see what it says. But we'll be BDing after work regardless hoping to catch the lil bugger!

@fairyy; I know Shortpump really well! Nice to see another fellow Richmonder :wave:


----------



## sekhmet2013

Hi everyone :) My husband and I are TTC #1 and I'd like to join you all in the TWW if that's okay. We're on cycle 3, and FF says I O'd on CD14, but my temps are barely above coverline, so I'm not entirely sure. If I did, I'm 7 DPO today. The only thing I've noticed is lots of creamy CM, more and more the further I get from O day (if I did, in fact, O). 

Anyway, my testing day is July 24th! Any testing buddies?


----------



## pinkturtle

caringo said:


> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> So, would anyone know... the fact that I got a faint line (obviously bfn though) and extremely light AF, literally less than a day. Started spotting in the evening, by the next morning, it had stopped completely... Does a short AF mean no O? All other serious health issues I read about online seem to say longer AF, I haven't found anything for a short almost no AF. Very confused, still can't see doc until mid August.
> 
> It's very possible you could be pg, especially since you had such a light AF...women get what they think are periods all the time whilst pregnant! If you got a faint line I think you should test again!Click to expand...

It was like a light AF with more than just spotting though. It lasted less than a day, but I can't call it spotting bc I had to use tampon. And I had one light pink spot with little red dots twice since then (literally one spot each time). I haven't tested again yet, not sure if I should or not. very stressful.


----------



## caringo

pinkturtle said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> So, would anyone know... the fact that I got a faint line (obviously bfn though) and extremely light AF, literally less than a day. Started spotting in the evening, by the next morning, it had stopped completely... Does a short AF mean no O? All other serious health issues I read about online seem to say longer AF, I haven't found anything for a short almost no AF. Very confused, still can't see doc until mid August.
> 
> It's very possible you could be pg, especially since you had such a light AF...women get what they think are periods all the time whilst pregnant! If you got a faint line I think you should test again!Click to expand...
> 
> It was like a light AF with more than just spotting though. It lasted less than a day, but I can't call it spotting bc I had to use tampon. And I had one light pink spot with little red dots twice since then (literally one spot each time). I haven't tested again yet, not sure if I should or not. very stressful.Click to expand...

Doesn't have to be just spotting - google it, lots of ladies say they get a light "period" when pregnant, enough that they didn't even know they were pregnant! I definitely think you should test again! :test:


----------



## caringo

sekhmet2013 said:


> Hi everyone :) My husband and I are TTC #1 and I'd like to join you all in the TWW if that's okay. We're on cycle 3, and FF says I O'd on CD14, but my temps are barely above coverline, so I'm not entirely sure. If I did, I'm 7 DPO today. The only thing I've noticed is lots of creamy CM, more and more the further I get from O day (if I did, in fact, O).
> 
> Anyway, my testing day is July 24th! Any testing buddies?

Welcome sekhmet! :) I am possibly 8 DPO (temps also low). I was planning on testing the 22nd but I caved this morning...  but I will test again then! So we're sort of testing buddies! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone 

Congrats on the new bfp!

Welcome sekhmet! Happy tww!

Afm: 14 dpo today, tested one last time and it was a clear bfn. I haven't temped yesterday and today because we are on vacation and I purpose left my thermometre at home. So now I'll stop the progesterone and wait for af. Roll on next cycle for me! Hope we do get a lot more BFPs on this thread!


----------



## KrissyB

Well.... eventhough it's bizarrely early, I had told myself I'd test today and tomorrow (back when I thought I'd O earlier). So I used an IC today and I got my first ever evap line! I know that usually means nothing, but I'm a terrible line spotter, and that's the first time I've ever seen an evap - so part of me is completely unreasonably hopeful.
The other part of me is thinking about the fact that I still have some cramps today, and I had a slight temp dip, so I'm probably out and AF will be here in a day or two.
I'll still bust out the FRER tomorrow on the off chance I might be able to pick something up to tell my DH for his bday. :shrug: A girl can dream, right? lol


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Mint - Hmm.... that's interesting, I never thought about it your way... now I'm not sure.
> 
> AFM - I might be having implantation cramps... ? It's not at all like I remember with my daughter. For her it was a pinch pretty low down, like almost in my hips. This is more like a stabbing pain 2-3 inches diagonally below and to the left of my belly button... and then the pain kind of radiates down that side a little toward my hip joint.




canadabear said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> AFM - I might be having implantation cramps... ? It's not at all like I remember with my daughter. For her it was a pinch pretty low down, like almost in my hips. This is more like a stabbing pain 2-3 inches diagonally below and to the left of my belly button... and then the pain kind of radiates down that side a little toward my hip joint.
> 
> I'm having the same pains!! Heres hoping its the good pains!!Click to expand...

Good luck Krissy & Canada Crossing my fingers for both of you. When are you ladies gonna test?



AFM: I'm "officially" in the TWW! 3 DPO today and got my cross hairs :happydance: Glad I'm going to be busy this weekend to keep me from testing lol. Unless I'm super tired, I will probably break down and test Sunday, just for fun since I will be 7 DPO. Who knows. I'm not bringing any test with me camping so i won't test any earlier than that. Usually I feel down about the cycle, but for some reason I'm feeling really positive about this one. It could be that this one seemed really simple compared to my last 2. We will see. Can't wait to see everyone else's positive tests!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome newbies and good luck!!!

Sorry for those seeing bfn's I hope the next ones are +!


----------



## smiley4442

Oh my goodness kristy. Post your test! Was it a evap because it tested positive out if the time range? I took an IC test when I knew I wasn't pregnant to make sure it worked right and it was fine. Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## canadabear

Smiley: going to test sat morning.. As is dh birthday.. Though I am sure too early and having cramps so almost sure AF is on her way


----------



## smiley4442

Oh I hope not!


----------



## sekhmet2013

caringo said:


> Welcome sekhmet! :) I am possibly 8 DPO (temps also low). I was planning on testing the 22nd but I caved this morning...  but I will test again then! So we're sort of testing buddies! :)

Well it's very likely that I won't be able to wait that long and will cave early. So maybe I'll join you on the 22nd! Good luck!! :)


----------



## caringo

KrissyB said:


> Well.... eventhough it's bizarrely early, I had told myself I'd test today and tomorrow (back when I thought I'd O earlier). So I used an IC today and I got my first ever evap line! I know that usually means nothing, but I'm a terrible line spotter, and that's the first time I've ever seen an evap - so part of me is completely unreasonably hopeful.
> The other part of me is thinking about the fact that I still have some cramps today, and I had a slight temp dip, so I'm probably out and AF will be here in a day or two.
> I'll still bust out the FRER tomorrow on the off chance I might be able to pick something up to tell my DH for his bday. :shrug: A girl can dream, right? lol

Awe, I hope you get it! What a wonderful bday present for DH that would be!



sekhmet2013 said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Welcome sekhmet! :) I am possibly 8 DPO (temps also low). I was planning on testing the 22nd but I caved this morning...  but I will test again then! So we're sort of testing buddies! :)
> 
> Well it's very likely that I won't be able to wait that long and will cave early. So maybe I'll join you on the 22nd! Good luck!! :)Click to expand...

Haha, I know what you mean...I actually caved and tested this morning :blush: BFN of course! But I only have one test left so I must make myself wait! Can't wait to see what you get as well! :)


----------



## dove830

OMG, I think today is finally O day!!:happydance: CD33. Here is hoping my LP is longer than 5 days this cycle....by about 9 months!! I feel like waiting 3 days for crosshairs is going to drive me batty, let alone the TWW....Anyone wanna be testing buddies? Thankfully we are going camping next week so I won't be able to test too early. I'll test when we get home on July 27th, which is 11 DPO....if AF hasn't shown up....FX:coffee:


----------



## Dark_Star

1 day late now and no PMS signs- I generally get a backache and bloating 1-2 days before. Had a negative test yesterday, going to take another test first thing tomorrow. My cycles might have changed after my pregnancy, although I have had 1 normal period since my D&C.
Keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies.


----------



## bluefish1980

Fingers AND toes crossed for you dark star.

:dust:


----------



## KrissyB

smiley4442 said:


> Oh my goodness kristy. Post your test! Was it a evap because it tested positive out if the time range? I took an IC test when I knew I wasn't pregnant to make sure it worked right and it was fine. Crossing my fingers for you!!

It was probably more of an indent than an evap. A very faint line with no real color to speak of. I posted pics from a few hours later on the POAS thread, but really only because you asked - I don't think there's anything there. I had some spotting today (6dpo), and I started spotting on 7dpo last month, so I'm trying to keep my expectations fairly low lol.

Congrats on the Crosshairs!! And I love your chart! So neat and clean this time! FXed :dust: :dust:

FXed for you too, Canada! My fellow DH bday present hoper :)


----------



## mkyerby16

Took a digi for DH's bday this morning (what an awesome present right!) It said pregnant 2-3! Hopefully that's a good sign as I should be 2 weeks 1 day from ovulation. I have a question for you ladies on DHA. How important do you think it is?? I woke up in the middle of the night last night with horrible cramping and thought oh no, but then I started sweating bad and got sick to my stomach. Not sure if it was just a pregnancy thing or if it was because I took a DHA supplement for the first time last night (love my prenatal..rainbow light..but it doesn't have DHA). I'm kinda allergic to seafood... not like hives/breathing trouble but more of an intolerance where I get super sick to my stomach right away and then feel bad for days. Soo maybe that's related... I have no clue.


----------



## DandJ

Congrats mkyerby!!! I don't know much about DHA but I found this online: _DHA is brain nutrition. It's to our brains as calcium is to our bones. In fact, optimal infant brain and eye development and function depends on it._

Your prenatal vitamins don't have DHA in them?


----------



## mkyerby16

Nope they're the Rainbow Light brand and I love them as I'm even fine taking them on an empty stomach, but they have everything except for dha of course. Guess this is a dilemma for my dr. I worry bc of course I'm not eating fish soo I doubt I'm getting enough.


----------



## KrissyB

Mky - I'm allergic to shellfis (not all seafood though) with the same symptoms and I have no problem with dha
... Are the levels of B vitamins the same in the two prenatals? Some people (myself included) are sensitive to too much of one of the Bs, I forget which


----------



## Mintastic

Mky - my doc told me specifically NOT to take them. I eat fish though. Do you eat eggs? They have the DHA-enriched eggs.


----------



## Bug222

everything crossed for you dark star!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy, I see what you mean about it looking like an indent and no color. Still hoping you get your BFP


Hormones are kicking my butt today! I'm super exhausted, moody and bloated. ugh! Only 3 dpo and I hope it gets better.


----------



## sekhmet2013

sekhmet2013 said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> Well it's very likely that I won't be able to wait that long and will cave early. So maybe I'll join you on the 22nd! Good luck!! :)
> 
> Haha, I know what you mean...I actually caved and tested this morning :blush: BFN of course! But I only have one test left so I must make myself wait! Can't wait to see what you get as well! :)Click to expand...

Haha, it's so hard to wait! The BFNs don't help at all, but getting a BFP early would be so nice! I only have one test, so I'm going to try to make myself wait. But I keep thinking every little thing is a symptom. I still haven't had any implantation spotting or twinges/cramps, etc. so who knows. The TWW is killer.


----------



## mkyerby16

Krissy -thanks that makes me feel better that your fine with it. Maybe just a coincidence. There's no B in the dha supplement, its just dha only.

Mint- really? Do you know why they said not to? The only way I can eat eggs is scrambled with cheese lol and I'm still not crazy about them. May have to force myself to eat them more.


----------



## Mintastic

Mky - I think for me it is because I have a sensitive stomach and I guess too much DHA can aggravate that? I didn't really ask for details but am seeing her again Tues and can.


----------



## mkyerby16

That's ok I was just curious! I appreciate the help. I may try it one more time, but I'll probably call and see what my dr has to say.


----------



## DentDoc16

CD25 today.. feeling pretty normal-ish. I should probably just wait until when I might get AF to test, but who knows if I can wait! haha


----------



## Bug222

8 dpo for me... boobs are sore, still lots and lots of creamy cm, intermittent cramping. af is due in 2 days. tested today- bfn

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## RonnieV

Good morning ladies...

1 dpo....FINALLY!!!! lol I'm not sure about this month though, only because I have to give more blood tomorrow....I just gave these doctors a good amount last month....I think it was 7 tubes to be exact....if implantation occurs after, I dodged a bullet,as I am already anemic,and I know it's not good to give blood during pregnancy ( but I'm not pregnant,just paranoid)...ugh,why me?!? It's always something going on, but hoping for the best....


----------



## KrissyB

Ronnie - are you talking about blood tests or doing a donation. Donations aren't recommended in pregnancy because the high volume (500ml) can deplete your iron. But normal blood test vials are only around 5 ml - so even 7 would still have you faar below the donation amount... And I'm not even sure if there's much risk so early on - sounds like you'll definitely implant after the tests. Welcome to the TWW!


----------



## RonnieV

Oh... lol. . I feel stupid now.....thanks for letting me know.. . Sweat off my back now...I'm only doing blood test....whew!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

No worries Ronnie - I only know because I work with a lot of blood cultures. Hope all your results come back normal and healthy!


----------



## Dark_Star

2-3 days late now (my cycle varies) and still negative... not sure what's going on here. 

Has anyone here had a BFN for days after their period was due and still been pregnant?


----------



## KrissyB

Darkstar - absolutely. It took me almost 6 weeks to get a bfp with my daughter. You are not out until af shows up!!

afm - no bday present for the hubby... Yet! Bfn today but I am only 7 dpo, very happy with my temps, and I THINK the spotting stopped (fxed). I've also developed the first case of line eye that I've ever had in my life :haha: so all in all I'm hopeful the dh might get a belated present in a few more days. I'll use another frer on Monday (maybe Sunday) if af stays away - and will be blazing through ICs in the meantime lol :dust:


----------



## Bug222

krissy your chart looks great!


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Ronnie - are you talking about blood tests or doing a donation. Donations aren't recommended in pregnancy because the high volume (500ml) can deplete your iron. But normal blood test vials are only around 5 ml - so even 7 would still have you faar below the donation amount... And I'm not even sure if there's much risk so early on - sounds like you'll definitely implant after the tests. Welcome to the TWW!

Krissy your chart looks great! Maybe with the small dip yesterday and spotting it was implantation! I hope so.


AFM: 4 DPO not as moody or tired today thank goodness. Had a slight temp drop, hopefully Its a sign I will be implanting in a couple days. But I did take it 45 minutes early because I woke up before my alarm. 

Getting stuff together for our weekend camping trip and car show. It's crazy how much stuff you have to take for a weekend away with a 8 month old. lol. I need a bigger car :)


----------



## canadabear

krissy: your chart does look fantastic! I keep compairing it to my own. :haha:

darkstar: it also took me about 2 weeks late until I got bfp with ds - there is a thread somewhere on here about hcg levels in women and testing.. it was a good read

EDIT: here is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html

afm: more slight nausea today.. ff finally gave me crosshairs..:yipee: am worried though with a late ovulation..cramping etc.. I might have a short LP stage? :shrug: I am having the same symptoms as last cycle and AF was different then too. If AF gets me this cycle I am thinking of starting on Vitex. Has anyone taken it? What was your experience??

Sending extra :dust: to everyone still on the fence and some for me as well :dust:


----------



## Dark_Star

I honestly have no idea what to think. 
My 3 cycles before I got pregnant in March were 24, 25, and 25 days.
I'm currently on day 27.
On the month I got pregnant I BD on days 12 and 15, I did on the same days this month. I had pains that I suspect were implantation pains on the same CD this month as I did last time I was pregnant.

But... I had my D&C on May 29th and had a period 21 days later. So maybe my parts are still recalibrating themselves?

No symptoms at all besides tiredness and bloating which would also be PMS.

Thanks for the link, my fellow Canadian :)


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - Is this your first cycle temping? Last month was mine, and I found out that I have later O/shorter LP than I expected. I thought it was a fluke, but I O'ed just as late this month too. I've done a LOT of reading on it, and there's definitely some question over if short LPs matter.... but if anything, they certainly don't HELP you get a :bfp:. Deal has taken vitex and got great results with it in a very short time. If I'm out this month, that's probably the route I'll take next month too. FXed neither of us need it :dust:


----------



## kiwilove

testing end of july!!


----------



## Lil Mama Bear

Hi! New here, I just joined yesterday while I was looking for OPK answers... and I'm thinking I'll now be joining the TWW group!

I'll be testing by July 30th, except my hubby's birthday is the 27th so I'm really hopeful that I'll be able to give him some exciting news then!

Fingers crossed and baby dust all around!! :happydance:


----------



## DandJ

:wave: Hi Mama Bear! I am testing on July 31st, Fx for good news for both of us!


----------



## caringo

Alright ladies...please tell me getting a cold is a sign of pregnancy!!  nose is feeling sniffly and stuffed up...doesn't help that's it's freezing at work right now! I feel like AF might be coming...feel sort of wet down there, lol. Hope it doesn't cuz I'm the only one manning the shop! 

Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies waiting to test!! Trying to hold out til the 22nd myself!


----------



## Dark_Star

canadabear said:


> darkstar: it also took me about 2 weeks late until I got bfp with ds - there is a thread somewhere on here about hcg levels in women and testing.. it was a good read
> 
> EDIT: here is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html


That made me more optimistic. 

I suspect implantation occurred on July 9th (I had "pokey" feeling cramps) which would mean if I started at 1 miu HCG then yesterday when I tested I would have been midpoint between 8 and 16 miu, and it was in the afternoon so would be diluted. So it is quite possible that although I am 2-3 days late, I do not have enough HCG to get a BFP yet.


----------



## Kyliem87

AAAH! Ladies! I am 11DPO today and got my +! I got a psychic reading which predicted conception for July and there it is this morning! I also got a digi reading "pregnant 1-2 weeks" I was so happy I work my OH up and cried!

Praying this one is a sticky bean! 14 months TTC and 7 months since our 8 week MMC

Goodluck ladies :flow: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11DPO (17-07-2014.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dark_Star

Congratulations!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

More spotting today :sad: starting to feel a lot like last month.... Its still brown/pink but i don't know if you can have IB for multiple days


----------



## caringo

Awesome kyliem!! Congrats! :D aww Krissy, don't give up yet!


----------



## DandJ

Congrats Kylie!! 

-:hugs: Krissy-


----------



## Bug222

congrats kylie!! 

9dpo for me- tested again BFN, lots of cramps so I know im out. I only have a 10 day LP so pretty much my only hope is early implantation. good luck to the rest of the july testers xx


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy, with my chemical I had IB april 23-26 and got my positive on May 3.



Congrats kylie


----------



## DentDoc16

Kyliem87 said:


> AAAH! Ladies! I am 11DPO today and got my +! I got a psychic reading which predicted conception for July and there it is this morning! I also got a digi reading "pregnant 1-2 weeks" I was so happy I work my OH up and cried!
> 
> Praying this one is a sticky bean! 14 months TTC and 7 months since our 8 week MMC
> 
> Goodluck ladies :flow: :happydance:

Congrats! Sounds like you've had a long journey and this is well deserved! That's pretty cool that the psychic got it right! :happydance:


----------



## Remlap

Kyliem87 said:


> AAAH! Ladies! I am 11DPO today and got my +! I got a psychic reading which predicted conception for July and there it is this morning! I also got a digi reading "pregnant 1-2 weeks" I was so happy I work my OH up and cried!
> 
> Praying this one is a sticky bean! 14 months TTC and 7 months since our 8 week MMC
> 
> Goodluck ladies :flow: :happydance:

Congrats Kyle!!! Enjoy your pregnancy, hope to see you in first trimester forum soon with a little luck :happydance:


----------



## Lil Mama Bear

Kyliem87 said:


> AAAH! Ladies! I am 11DPO today and got my +! I got a psychic reading which predicted conception for July and there it is this morning! I also got a digi reading "pregnant 1-2 weeks" I was so happy I work my OH up and cried!
> 
> Praying this one is a sticky bean! 14 months TTC and 7 months since our 8 week MMC
> 
> Goodluck ladies :flow: :happydance:

Aww, congrats mama!!!! So happy for you! :flower:

....so ummm, where does one find a decent psychic to put my crazy mind at ease? haha


----------



## stellaluna431

Congrats Kylie! I second Mama Bear-- Where can I find a pyschic haha


----------



## Pug2012

7dpo and I think I have the start of my BFP. I got the feintest line ever on a FRER. I'll test again in a few days and hopefully I'll have an 'actual' line. I didn't get my BFP with my little girl until 10dpo so now I'm think "oh lord, maybe twins" lol. 

Babydust to all. Xxxx


----------



## caringo

Give us a pic Pug!! :dance:


----------



## Pug2012

It's so feint but I can see something. Not the clearest pic.

Not sure I can see anything in the pic actually. Haha. I can with eyes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats Kylie!! BTW That's what I'm naming my little girl if I have one!

Pug I think I kinda see something.


----------



## caringo

I see a pink something Pug! FX it gets super dark!


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats Kylie!
FX for you Pug!


----------



## KrissyB

Spotting stopped for now... But feeling very crampy... Trying to stay optimistic


----------



## canadabear

Congrats on your bfp Kylie!! :happydance: 

Fx for you pug..and fingers crossed for you Krissy!! :dust:


----------



## Bug222

fxd for you pug! I can see a slight difference in colour!


----------



## labellavie

I had to get away from TTC a couple of weeks to regroup:wacko:
I visit my chiropractor weekly for adjustments and finally thought to bring my situation up to him. I wanted to make sure my hip adjustments weren't hurting our efforts !! I was so surprised when he said that " if you had only told me SOONER......He practices acupuncture and told me there had been a success rate of 80% in his TTC patients!:happydance: Why ,oh why haven't I heard of this??? :shrug: He practiced this on his wife while they were TTC , and she became pregnant with twins:thumbup: within the first month of treatment.

WTH, it's worth a try right? Have any of you ladies had any experience with acupuncture for fertility?


----------



## Pug2012

I think I see a darker line this morning on an ic. 

I think I'd go mad without you ladies to show these too. You all understand the constant need to POAS. Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kyliem87

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Smiley - it's a wonderful name if I do say so myself! :thumbup:


----------



## Kyliem87

The psychic I used was called 'psychic123ukreadings' on Facebook. It was only £5 and there's been a few people say she was right for them. I know it's only a bit of fun but it sure made it easier for me and gave me something to look forward to! 

:flow:


----------



## KrissyB

And not happy with my temps today :cry:


----------



## DentDoc16

labellavie said:


> I had to get away from TTC a couple of weeks to regroup:wacko:
> I visit my chiropractor weekly for adjustments and finally thought to bring my situation up to him. I wanted to make sure my hip adjustments weren't hurting our efforts !! I was so surprised when he said that " if you had only told me SOONER......He practices acupuncture and told me there had been a success rate of 80% in his TTC patients!:happydance: Why ,oh why haven't I heard of this??? :shrug: He practiced this on his wife while they were TTC , and she became pregnant with twins:thumbup: within the first month of treatment.
> 
> WTH, it's worth a try right? Have any of you ladies had any experience with acupuncture for fertility?

Interesting.. haha


----------



## caringo

Pug2012 said:


> I think I see a darker line this morning on an ic.
> 
> I think I'd go mad without you ladies to show these too. You all understand the constant need to POAS. Haha

Totally darker Pug!! :happydance:



KrissyB said:


> And not happy with my temps today :cry:

Awww...I'm sorry :hugs: it's still not over though! Maybe just a fluke!

AFM: Woke up with _terrible_ sore throat and stuffed up nose, yellow snot so I think it's a mild sinus infection. Goodie. CD41 and still no AF symptoms!


----------



## DandJ

Aww Krissy... it's not over until the :witch: says its over! 

I wish we could tag people in forums like Facebook, lol! Stellaluna & Mintastic, aren't you two in your 2WW yet???


----------



## Dark_Star

4 days late now... BFN this morning :(
New symptom though, I had sore breasts and nipples when I got dressed this morning. That is not a normal PMS symptom for me. 

I am hoping that due to my 24 day cycle, I just take longer to test positive.


----------



## KrissyB

So here's a random question - why do some people post hpt pics with their engagement rings on it? Is it a superstitious thing? Does it help with contrast in the pic? Are people just showing off lol? Why engagement rings and not wedding bands?


----------



## caringo

KrissyB said:


> So here's a random question - why do some people post hpt pics with their engagement rings on it? Is it a superstitious thing? Does it help with contrast in the pic? Are people just showing off lol? Why engagement rings and not wedding bands?

I wondered the same thing Krissy!


----------



## DandJ

KrissyB said:


> So here's a random question - why do some people post hpt pics with their engagement rings on it? Is it a superstitious thing? Does it help with contrast in the pic? Are people just showing off lol? Why engagement rings and not wedding bands?

That's so funny you mention that because my other BnB friend commented on the same thing!!! :rofl: We should just ask someone who did it and ask why :lol:


----------



## canadabear

More cramps this morning..starting to feel out this cycle.. Temps are staying up so trying to stay positive.. :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - your temps are definitely looking good, and you're still early to worry about being out! FXed for you :dust:


----------



## canadabear

Krissy - thanks for that and sending you a ton of :dust: as well. Your temps are still way above your cover line.. Fx they go back up tomorrow! 
These cramps have me worried :nope:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

DandJ said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> So here's a random question - why do some people post hpt pics with their engagement rings on it? Is it a superstitious thing? Does it help with contrast in the pic? Are people just showing off lol? Why engagement rings and not wedding bands?
> 
> That's so funny you mention that because my other BnB friend commented on the same thing!!! :rofl: We should just ask someone who did it and ask why :lol:Click to expand...

It just helps the camera to focus better on the lines. I use my wedding ring, some also use a penny. Anything really, it is just handy, that's all.


----------



## DandJ

Ahhh, that you for clearing that up!


----------



## Remlap

Woo pug!

Afm I'm terrible! I'm feeling nauseus and classing it as a symptom despite me having an actual vomiting bug 2 days ago.... Crazy symptom spotter, am I the only one?


----------



## bluefish1980

Kyliem87 said:


> The psychic I used was called 'psychic123ukreadings' on Facebook. It was only £5 and there's been a few people say she was right for them. I know it's only a bit of fun but it sure made it easier for me and gave me something to look forward to!
> 
> :flow:

Kylie was it a reading or a spell?


----------



## smiley4442

Awww Krissy and canada. Have my fingers crossed for you ladies. 

Pug I see it much easier today! 


AFM: 5 DPO and my temp went back up yay! Leaving for our camping trip today. I'm still gonna temp but not sure how I'm gonna sleep. Going to try and check in but phone reception is spotty there. Hoping to see a lot of bfp's while I'm gone.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - YAY for your temps going back up! I've read that that 3-4 dpo temp dip can be a second estrogen surge which signifies a strong O (I don't fully remember the details - but it's good! LOL) FXed for you! And have great time on your camping trip!! I love camping but haven't been in years - tell me what it's like camping with a baby.... although that might easier than camping with a toddler :D


----------



## Bug222

10 dpo for me and another BFN :( 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

pug- its def darker! 

smiley- have a great time camping- we tried to go backyard camping last night to see how DS would do when we go in Aug... little Monkey was NOT going to sleep! Might need to rethink our plans! 

ummi- ah that makes sense! 

Canada- your chart is looking good! 

krissy- there's still time for it to go up- its an open circle so was the temp taken at a different time than usual?


----------



## Kyliem87

Ummi2boyz said:


> DandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> So here's a random question - why do some people post hpt pics with their engagement rings on it? Is it a superstitious thing? Does it help with contrast in the pic? Are people just showing off lol? Why engagement rings and not wedding bands?
> 
> That's so funny you mention that because my other BnB friend commented on the same thing!!! :rofl: We should just ask someone who did it and ask why :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> It just helps the camera to focus better on the lines. I use my wedding ring, some also use a penny. Anything really, it is just handy, that's all.Click to expand...

People do it cause it takes the glare off the HPT test window :) it doesn't have to be a ring it can be a penny or a hair slide anything to focus the camera. Most people use a ring cause of it's symbol and also it's easy to hand!

:flow:


----------



## Kyliem87

bluefish1980 said:


> Kyliem87 said:
> 
> 
> The psychic I used was called 'psychic123ukreadings' on Facebook. It was only £5 and there's been a few people say she was right for them. I know it's only a bit of fun but it sure made it easier for me and gave me something to look forward to!
> 
> :flow:
> 
> Kylie was it a reading or a spell?Click to expand...

It was a reading hun I believe you have to inbox her for it :flower:


----------



## KatO79

So I'm 5 DPO today. 

Nothing much but still having a fair amount of watery cm since I O'ed, definitely not normal since it should be pasty or tacky. When I made #2 in the toilet earlier I had a fair amount of white cm that was thicker but is now white and watery again. Also been having strange pain in my breasts since around 3 DPO (mostly my right one for some reason), don't know if they could be described as tingly or not:shrug: Also been really moody, almost PMS moody but it's too early for PMS. Have also had a couple of bouts of nausea, most recently after taking my pregnancy multivitamins (you can't get prenatal ones here) which never have made me sick before:shrug: My cervix was also still high last I checked and that's also a bit odd since it should be medium or low now.

I'm still not trying to read too much into all this to avoid disappointment:nope: Just noting everything in case this is a weird cycle.


----------



## stellaluna431

::taps fingers:: still waiting to O over here. I might have to move over to the August thread soon if I don't O soon! Haha :) OPK is a bit darker today though, so hopefully soon. I'm ready to start peeing on a different kind of stick!

Thanks for clearing up the wedding ring thing. I was wondering why people did that too!


----------



## caringo

KatO79 said:


> So I'm 5 DPO today.
> 
> Nothing much but still having a fair amount of watery cm since I O'ed, definitely not normal since it should be pasty or tacky. When I made #2 in the toilet earlier I had a fair amount of white cm that was thicker but is now white and watery again. Also been having strange pain in my breasts since around 3 DPO (mostly my right one for some reason), don't know if they could be described as tingly or not:shrug: Also been really moody, almost PMS moody but it's too early for PMS. Have also had a couple of bouts of nausea, most recently after taking my pregnancy multivitamins (you can't get prenatal ones here) which never have made me sick before:shrug: My cervix was also still high last I checked and that's also a bit odd since it should be medium or low now.
> 
> I'm still not trying to read too much into all this to avoid disappointment:nope: Just noting everything in case this is a weird cycle.

Hmm that all sounds hopeful! 



stellaluna431 said:


> ::taps fingers:: still waiting to O over here. I might have to move over to the August thread soon if I don't O soon! Haha :) OPK is a bit darker today though, so hopefully soon. I'm ready to start peeing on a different kind of stick!

Hope you O soon!! I think the wait to O is worse than the TWW!

AFM: Still feeling crappy. I think I'm 10DPO, tested this morning and BFN. I've been drinking lots of fluids though, and my FMU was pretty light, so hopefully I'll be getting something in the next couple of days...even AF would be welcome at this point! :wacko:


----------



## KrissyB

Bug - your temps are still holding pretty stable though so fxed for you :dust:
afm - its an open circle because I was sleep deprived, up all night with my dog. Unfortunately I think that usually drives my temp up not down... But we'll see what tomorrow brings


----------



## bluefish1980

7dpo over here. Not much going on and strangely enough, I've not had the urge to POAS yet!


----------



## Mintastic

Hard to keep up!

Labellavie - I have been researching it and while I know many swear by it hard science has proven repeatedly that it is the relaxation aspect of acupuncture that is benificial and has nothing to do with the needles. Therefor getting accupressure or a good long massage is just as beneficial with less risk.

DandJ and Stellaluna - I honestly don't know. We BDd last night and I got t a positive digi OPK this morning but a regular test strip didn't really look positive whereas the line actually looked darker yesterday so I really have no clue if I am about to O or already did. Will start temping next month if it doesn't happen this cycle. 
DH is away for the weekend so hopefully we can BD again on Monday just in case and then I guess I will be in 2ww for sure.
I also may actually test early August...well maybe a dollar store one on the 31st! :)


----------



## canadabear

Early testing tomorrow because of DH birthday.. WAY too early I know, but can't help but being a tiny bit hopeful anyways.. won't be too upset if bfn as long as :witch: stays away.
Using clearblue digital, the one that is supposed to give you the approx. weeks :shrug: never used it before.. but will give it a go.. FMU!!
Also.. just a quick poll.. dipping or wee directly on?? What do you prefer?

(also.. DS usually wakes me up anywhere from 2-5:30 am.. and I have to wee when I wake up.. then was thinking of using FMU when I wake up for real around 6:30-7:30? Do you think that will work or should I use the first wake up wee?? Can I wee in something and then test by dipping around 7ish? :wacko: )


----------



## Ummi2boyz

canadabear said:


> Early testing tomorrow because of DH birthday.. WAY too early I know, but can't help but being a tiny bit hopeful anyways.. won't be too upset if bfn as long as :witch: stays away.
> Using clearblue digital, the one that is supposed to give you the approx. weeks :shrug: never used it before.. but will give it a go.. FMU!!
> Also.. just a quick poll.. dipping or wee directly on?? What do you prefer?
> 
> (also.. DS usually wakes me up anywhere from 2-5:30 am.. and I have to wee when I wake up.. then was thinking of using FMU when I wake up for real around 6:30-7:30? Do you think that will work or should I use the first wake up wee?? Can I wee in something and then test by dipping around 7ish? :wacko: )

I always dip the tests, never wee on them. I'm to worried that I may miss it. 
You use your wee at 7.30, no need to poas at 3 am, unless you really want to. ;) 

This thread is moving really fast! I missed one bfp. I think. Congratulations! 

For those still waiting to O: you shouldn't be on your computers right now! You should be making sure those boys are in the barracks! Haha! Come on girls! Catch that eggie!

Afm: spotting tonight, I'm expecting full af by tomorrow am. I hope my next cycle won't be too long and I can jump to the august thread! 
Hope to see more bfp on here though!


----------



## jumpingo

Ummi2boyz said:


> For those still waiting to O: you shouldn't be on your computers right now! You should be making sure those boys are the barracks!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## KrissyB

jumpingo said:


> Ummi2boyz said:
> 
> 
> For those still waiting to O: you shouldn't be on your computers right now! You should be making sure those boys are the barracks!
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Ummi - I agree this is one of the funniest things I've seen today. But sorry the witch got you :hugs: Fxed for a better month in August! :dust:

AFM - part of me feels really confident (I don't know why), part of me is SUPER nervous about temping tomorrow morning. One way or the other I guess I should have some answers soon.


----------



## caringo

Ok ladies...have you ever had rib cage pain as part of PMS? I know it can be a preg symptom (from expanding insides) but can it be a PMS symptom, or even an ovulation symptom? 

Had some sharp pains under my breasts but along my side - enough at some points to double me over. Don't remember having that as a normal PMS symptom?


----------



## Mintastic

Canadabear - I always piac - also too afraid of missing the stick or getting the time wrong.

Ummi - hahah - I've done all I can do. Since hubs is out of town for the weekend we either caught the egg already or we didn't. Will BD once more the night he gets back just in case.

Caringo - I think I have had that at O time but not as PMS

Happy weekend everyone!

What is the August thread called for if/when I need to head over there?


----------



## Bug222

canada- im a dipper lol

ummi- hahah too funny!

krissy- fx'd for you- we should both know by tomorrow


----------



## Pug2012

What do you think ladies?? Is this it?? Still only 9dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jumpingo

pug!:happydance::happydance::happydance:congrats!!


----------



## Pug2012

Cannot quite get my head around it. But yup. BFP. 

Babydust to everyone still to test. Come on ladies I need lots of company in the BFP list. Xxxx


----------



## Remlap

Amazing!! Congrats that's def a line.

Afm it's my birthday and I tested today, I'm only 6 or 7dpo so wasn't surprised by the BFN but still a shame. Initially I thought no chance but I'm actually q hopeful now. I will test again Monday then every day until BFP or af because my name is remlap and I am a poasaholic!


----------



## Pug2012

My name is Pug2012 and I am also a Poasaholic. Fingers crossed for you. Xx and happy birthday. 



Remlap said:


> Amazing!! Congrats that's def a line.
> 
> Afm it's my birthday and I tested today, I'm only 6 or 7dpo so wasn't surprised by the BFN but still a shame. Initially I thought no chance but I'm actually q hopeful now. I will test again Monday then every day until BFP or af because my name is remlap and I am a poasaholic!


----------



## stellaluna431

Congrats Pug- that isn't even a FAINT positive... that's a straight-up, defined, "Yes you most certainly are pregnant." Woot!


----------



## RonnieV

Good morning ladies!!!
Pug-that is a clear line,congrats!!!! :happydance:
I am 3dpo having some shooting pains on sides and under boobs
Definitely feeling like my pms symptoms are here earlier than normal
Went to doctors for mri on stomach yesterday, so hoping to be pregnant before the next one in August....fx'd and baby dust for ALL :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats pug - definite positive there :dance: h&h 9 months!!

afm - I don't even understand... My temp went back up, never below the cover... But I've got dark red bleeding now. Enough where I have to get a liner at least.... And I guess my LP was actually a day shorter this month - only 8 days. Just crushed right now. Traveling next month so that's out ....


----------



## caringo

Congrats pug!! How neat! :D

Aw Krissy....sounds really confusing and upsetting :( When's the last time you POAS?

AFM: My temp was over 98 this morning! It hasn't been that high since the end of last cycle. I'm not sure if I can trust it, though, because it may be from being sick. Feeling better this morning but not totally over it. Hmm.


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats Pug!

Krissy - are you traveling without DH?


----------



## DentDoc16

Hey everyone! 
I'm CD28 and I took a test today... and I think it may be positive?!
I took a ClearBlue and a very faint line showed up after about a minute.. 
It's there but hard to see, so I don't think you would really see it on 
a picture! 

:happydance: We'll see what happens?? Going to take a few more tests soon.


----------



## Mintastic

FX Dent! How many dpo are you?
Do you have a FRER you can take?


----------



## canadabear

Pug2012 said:


> What do you think ladies?? Is this it?? Still only 9dpo.

Congrats!!! :yipee: :happydance: 

AFM: early test with bfn today :dohh: but have to laugh at myself as only approx 5dpo.. :haha: temps shot up today so taking that as a good sign. :dust: to all.. Let's bring on those bfps!!!


----------



## canadabear

KrissyB said:


> afm - I don't even understand... My temp went back up, never below the cover... But I've got dark red bleeding now. Enough where I have to get a liner at least.... And I guess my LP was actually a day shorter this month - only 8 days. Just crushed right now. Traveling next month so that's out ....

:hugs: and so sorry Krissy! Really thought your temps were looking good :nope: sending you a ton of :dust: for the future. :dust:


----------



## Bug222

yay pug!!!!

:hugs: Krissy

11 dpo- no af yet but another BFN and still lots of cramping. AF due today. At least it looks like i gained a day on my LP if nothing else.


----------



## DentDoc16

I'm not really sure what DPO I am... I have no idea when I actually ovulated haha. I'm assuming maybe it was around CD14 like 14 days ago maybe? I'm going to go buy a FRER!


----------



## DentDoc16

I've been having slight cramping... but all I get is copious amounts of what looks like EWCM.


----------



## canadabear

DentDoc16 said:


> I've been having slight cramping... but all I get is copious amounts of what looks like EWCM.

Sending you :dust:and hoping your poas goes well:haha:


----------



## caringo

Good luck Dent!! Hope you get a clear BFP soon!

I just got a glob of stretchy, yellow CM...honestly looks like what has been coming out of my nose :haha: another possible pregnancy sign! Eek!.....testing again tomorrow morning :)


----------



## bluefish1980

Congrats Pug - that looks amazing for 9dpo!

So sorry Krissy. Sending hugs :hug:

Fingers crossed Dent :dust:

AFM - 8dpo and some slight cramping this evening........


----------



## DentDoc16

Here's the test... The left part of the vertical line looks darker than it did before I think.
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bluefish1980

I can see it. Yay Dent. Congrats and fingers crossed for progression.


----------



## Mintastic

Oh yeah, I do see it too - pic was taken after the time limit though?


----------



## DentDoc16

Yes, it originally looked positive as well but I took it like an hour later... 

BUT! 

Just took a FRER and it's definitively positive!!!

:baby:


----------



## Mintastic

DentDoc16 said:


> Yes, it originally looked positive as well but I took it like an hour later...
> 
> BUT!
> 
> Just took a FRER and it's definitively positive!!!
> 
> :baby:

Eep!! Congrats! Pic pic!!


----------



## DentDoc16

Took this a couple of minutes ago....
 



Attached Files:







download2.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mintastic

Whoohoo Dent! Such an obvious positive.
H&H9!


----------



## Bug222

congrats dent!!!!


----------



## havingmyfirst

DentDoc16 said:


> Took this a couple of minutes ago....

Congratulations! How exciting


----------



## DentDoc16

I'm excited, but also having a heart attack! lol


----------



## Bug222

apparently all I needed to do to have AF show up was buy a FRER- spotting started this afternoon- AF should be here in full force tomorrow. :(


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats dent!! H&H 9 months :crib:


Two :bfp:s in a day! Way to go July-ers!


AFM - My DH and I are traveling together next month.... but we'll be sharing a small room with our DD who's a light sleeper, and sharing the small house with my parents and sisters lol. All-in-all not conducive to baby making. BUT because I O so late, I think I'll actually be able to catch pretty much my whole window as soon as we get back. I'll be taking Vitex, so if it works miracles I'll only catch some of the window, but it'd have to be incredibly effective (i.e. move my LP up by 6 days) in order for me to miss the whole thing. :shrug: We'll see.


So sorry Bug :hugs: We'll we can wait out the :witch: together in the August thread


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats DD, Kylie and Pug!! Sorry I've been so absent ladies, life is a little crazy right now! 

Sorry for those that just got af, big hugs to you all!!

And fx'd for all those still waiting to test! Welcome new testers!


----------



## Mintastic

I don't need to be there yet but what is the August thread called?


----------



## lutz720

Can I join you guys? Not sure which DPO I am as I wasn't chatting but my AF is due on the 27th/28th! Am testing sound 24th.. Good luck to you all


----------



## DandJ

Congrats to the BFPers!


----------



## kwynia

Mintastic said:


> I don't need to be there yet but what is the August thread called?

My phone wouldn't let me copy the link for some reason, but this is the title:
AUGUST buddies~ Symptom Spotting, Girl Talk & POAS party!


----------



## jumpingo

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...es-symptom-spotting-girl-talk-poas-party.html

:thumbup:


----------



## caringo

DandJ - I just realized by your sig - you got married a week after me! :thumbup:


----------



## smiley4442

Hey ladies!

Wanted to say congrats to all the BFP's!!!

Sorry Krissy and Bug! Hopefully August will be your month. 


AFM on the way home die our camping trip. Didn't get to temp on Saturday morning cause I got absolutely no sleep. Which made for a horrible day. I got to temp this morning but it was an hour and half earlier then normal. But still high so I'm hoping it was even higher than what the thermometer said. I have a few things that could be symptoms or just In the moment so I'm not trying to read much into them. However, every time I tell my hubby something he yells your pregnant lol. Still going to think positively without being to positive lol. Can't wait to get home. I might use an IC when I get home. Only 7 DPO. but I miss Poas. You all know how it is.


----------



## canadabear

Smiley: sending :dust: to you for testing!!! 
Caringo: are you testing tomorrow?
Monastic: the August thread is great too. I joined early :blush: as I was sure AF was just around the corner.. But my temps are up and hoping to test next sat if the :witch: stays away!
:dust:


----------



## Remlap

smiley4442 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Wanted to say congrats to all the BFP's!!!
> 
> Sorry Krissy and Bug! Hopefully August will be your month.
> 
> 
> AFM on the way home die our camping trip. Didn't get to temp on Saturday morning cause I got absolutely no sleep. Which made for a horrible day. I got to temp this morning but it was an hour and half earlier then normal. But still high so I'm hoping it was even higher than what the thermometer said. I have a few things that could be symptoms or just In the moment so I'm not trying to read much into them. However, every time I tell my hubby something he yells your pregnant lol. Still going to think positively without being to positive lol. Can't wait to get home. I might use an IC when I get home. Only 7 DPO. but I miss Poas. You all know how it is.

I'm 7dpo too and will similarly poas tomorrow because I'm impatient and well, no that's it, I'm just impatient. Fx for us both tomorrow for ridiculously early poas. Good luck also to those that have a little more patience...


----------



## smiley4442

I POAS as soon as I got home, Even thought it was about a 4 hour hold (we were driving) I drank all the way home so it was super light and watered down. A BFN of course, only 7 DPO, so I would have been more surprised if it was positive. Gonna, take another one tomorrow as long as my temps hold. We're home so I should be able to get an accurate reading tomorrow morning.


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies just checking in, congrats to all the bfps!!

Afm, we have been bding the last few days and have noticed I have been extremely wet and today is my O day and I am having some major abdominal cramps and if i push down its sore on the left side but not the right. Never been this wet before tho during bd so I guess the soy did something right. Havent been able to temp because my sleep schedule is horrible right now! anyone else get diarrhea around the time they are due to O?


----------



## DandJ

caringo said:


> DandJ - I just realized by your sig - you got married a week after me! :thumbup:

Woot woot :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Ladies for the first time in maybe two or 3 months I have the pain in my armpit which usually signals ovulation, im just mad I have not been able to temp :(


----------



## stellaluna431

So I'm gonna move over to the August thread. I have yet to ovulate this month (probably will tomorrow or Tuesday), so I won't be testing in July anymore. Sigh. GL ladies!


----------



## Remlap

Sorry Stella, hoping august is your BFP month. Just wasted an ic testing 7 dpo. What was I thinking? I know I'll still test tomorrow though....lol


----------



## caringo

canadabear said:


> Caringo: are you testing tomorrow?

I'll be testing Tuesday...I tested this morning and two days ago :blush: I couldn't resist! But I am limiting myself to one a day and every other day only! 

Yesterday and this morning I got some yellow, stretchy CM...I'm pretty sure last cycle I got a bit of yellow CM before AF but it was more creamy/chunky...I have read a lot of women say they got yellow stretchy CM before getting their BFP, so that makes me excited! I still have no usual AF (or preg) symptoms...my sinus infection is getting better but still lingering. I'm gonna be really angry if this isn't a symptom but just allergies or something! :growlmad::dohh:

Canadabear, hope the witch stays far far away for you!!



stellaluna431 said:


> So I'm gonna move over to the August thread. I have yet to ovulate this month (probably will tomorrow or Tuesday), so I won't be testing in July anymore. Sigh. GL ladies!

Aw, bummer! Good luck in Aug!! :flower:


----------



## smiley4442

Remlap I'm 7 DPO's too. Used an IC and got a negative. Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Sorry for the :bfn: but it is still super early!! How did the camping trip go?


----------



## MolGold

I am not yet in TWW thanks to super looong cycles.. sigh. CD20 and O is still 1-2 days away it seems. In July hopefully I should hit about 8dpo given I O today or tommorow.. :(


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm gonna try and hold out till Thursday to POAS. I'll be 13 DPO by then. A psychic toldme I'd get a BFP on Thursday........we'll see! LOL


----------



## DandJ

Bluefish- I hope the psychic is right!! I'm contemplating to see a psychic even if it is silly... just curious.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - Sorry for the :bfn: but it is still super early!! How did the camping trip go?

I totally expected the bfn :) so its all good. The camping trip was ok. I missed a temp because I couldn't sleep. The baby did good too.


8 dpo, temp still good took another test lol and completely negative. Think I might take another one this afternoon since that's when I get positives not FMU. I have a FRER I'm saving, maybe 10 dpo or this weekend.


----------



## RonnieV

Heyyyyyyy ladies.....so I'm 5dpo and see my cm is thicker???? If you know what I am talking about, it's more than the usual....oh, and last night my cat was "extra cuddly"....she is usually the word that rhymes with witch.....lol..but I'm not going to get my hopes up too high, going to watch for the unusual symptoms


----------



## hunni12

OMg is ths what i think it is?! Or is it sperm sorry for the tmi
 



Attached Files:







CAM00632.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## canadabear

hunni12 said:


> OMg is ths what i think it is?! Or is it sperm sorry for the tmi

Yup!that would be ewcm :haha: get yourself busy!!


----------



## hunni12

Is it weird im excited lol gosh first time seeing that!


----------



## canadabear

hunni12 said:


> Is it weird im excited lol gosh first time seeing that!

Not at all. Had butterfly's in my stomach when I finally figured out what it was myself. :haha:


----------



## RonnieV

Yayyyyyyy hunni


----------



## bluefish1980

Looks like I won't make it till Thursday to test. Started spotting this morning at only 11 DPO. Oh well. On to Cycle21!


----------



## KrissyB

Yay Hunni!! Happy BDing lol

blue - since you just had a temp dip too maybe its just implantation spotting? Fxed the witch stays away. And tour temp keeps going up.


----------



## caringo

Ugh...:bfn: this morning. So over this cycle. I still have no clue if I've O'd and doubt we're really going to be able to BD every few days just in case...hubby is still getting comfortable with us even trying and don't think he's to that point where he really wants to try try try. Sigh. If my reproductive system had a face I'd punch it.


----------



## hunni12

Omgggg went to pee this morning and literally a blob of ewcm fell everywhere. Im not able to tempoor get opks so im noting this is my calendar and my cervix is still high

I started dancing and showed OH the blob lol


----------



## MolGold

Hunni Yay for EWCM.. I have never had it, only clear and watery :(

Caringo I know what you mean :| Hold on hun.. don't lose hope FX this is your BFP cycle!


----------



## twinkie2

Still got time caringo and blue!! Fx'd for you!

Hunni-I hope you are getting busy, I was super excited with the first time of ewcm too!

Sorry I've been so absent lately girls, lots going on with work, then I started spotting over the weekend and was trying to keep off the computer as much as possible. Went in yesterday and had a scan to see if all was ok and we saw our little bean and the heartbeat! HB was 154/min! So happy! Next appointment is in just under 3 weeks. I hope all of those that have moved over to August have the best of luck and get bfps!! :dust: to all my ladies!


----------



## hunni12

I wwonder if its the soy that helped with the ewcm


----------



## caringo

twinkie2 said:


> Still got time caringo and blue!! Fx'd for you!
> 
> Hunni-I hope you are getting busy, I was super excited with the first time of ewcm too!
> 
> Sorry I've been so absent lately girls, lots going on with work, then I started spotting over the weekend and was trying to keep off the computer as much as possible. Went in yesterday and had a scan to see if all was ok and we saw our little bean and the heartbeat! HB was 154/min! So happy! Next appointment is in just under 3 weeks. I hope all of those that have moved over to August have the best of luck and get bfps!! :dust: to all my ladies!

Glad to hear your little one is still going strong!!


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Looks like I won't make it till Thursday to test. Started spotting this morning at only 11 DPO. Oh well. On to Cycle21!

hoping it's IB bleeding, I see a drop yesterday. 



hunni12 said:


> OMg is ths what i think it is?! Or is it sperm sorry for the tmi

Yep, get to bding :)



AFM: 9 dpo, still negative test :( I had a lot of confidence with this cycle in the beginning, now I'm losing most of it. I haven't had a dip in temp for implantation unless it was the one I missed so I'm thinking this month is a bust too. I had some cramping around my ovaries yesterday, I can't remember if I usually get that before af or not. But I think she's on her way. Sorry ladies, just having an off day and feel like crying.


----------



## canadabear

Smiley: 9dpo is so early still..most people won't get a bfp until after 10 at least. Took me over a week late to get a bfp with ds. Have you read about hcg levels?


----------



## smiley4442

canadabear said:


> Smiley: 9dpo is so early still..most people won't get a bfp until after 10 at least. Took me over a week late to get a bfp with ds. Have you read about hcg levels?

yea, I know about HCG levels. I'm not really feeling that way because of the negative tests, I'm just feeling that way in general. I know that I'm still early. I'm just in a mood I guess. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, after 4 hours there is nothing on the pad, but it's red CM when I wipe so I reckon she is here!

I have finally booked an appoint with my GP and he'll see me tonight! I've been putting this off as I'm worried hell just say it's because I need to lose weight, but I've had enough of seeing :witch: arrive every month!


----------



## hunni12

Good luck with your appointment blue!


How soon after seeing ewcm do you usually O justcurious since the only thing i got to go by is cm and cervix position


----------



## smiley4442

Definitely a TMI thread. 

The last couple days I've had some lotion cm. I never have much cm in the tww. But today I'm having some lotion cm close to my cervix and quite a bit of watery cm everywhere. Has anyone ever had that?


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, the doctor was great! He has ordered loads of tests, including a progesterone test which I have to do on CD21. He has requested a scan as well and when all the results are back he is referring us to a fertility specialist. He has also ordered a bunch of test for DH, including sperm analysis.

He was really lovely and didn't mention my weight once! I really wish I'd gone sooner.


----------



## twinkie2

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, the doctor was great! He has ordered loads of tests, including a progesterone test which I have to do on CD21. He has requested a scan as well and when all the results are back he is referring us to a fertility specialist. He has also ordered a bunch of test for DH, including sperm analysis.
> 
> He was really lovely and didn't mention my weight once! I really wish I'd gone sooner.

Well I'm glad you went now at least! Hope this gives you and easy answer and fix!


----------



## KatO79

So I'm 10 dpo today. 

Forgot to mentioned I had pinching in what felt like my uterus late at night 4 dpo and had some pinching yesterday. I've been really moody as well and my appetite is really good. Normally I loose my appetite a few days before AF. Still having mostly watery cm and can most of the time see white, thicker cm when I have to do #2. I felt nausea this morning but can't tell if it was because of the heat (there's a heat wave here) or if it's because of something else. Still have the occasional breast pain every day. We'll see, if AF doesn't show by the 28th I may very well test:happydance:


----------



## caringo

KatO79 said:


> So I'm 10 dpo today.
> 
> Forgot to mentioned I had pinching in what felt like my uterus late at night 4 dpo and had some pinching yesterday. I've been really moody as well and my appetite is really good. Normally I loose my appetite a few days before AF. Still having mostly watery cm and can most of the time see white, thicker cm when I have to do #2. I felt nausea this morning but can't tell if it was because of the heat (there's a heat wave here) or if it's because of something else. Still have the occasional breast pain every day. We'll see, if AF doesn't show by the 28th I may very well test:happydance:

Ooh, sounds promising! FX!


----------



## KatO79

caringo said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 10 dpo today.
> 
> Forgot to mentioned I had pinching in what felt like my uterus late at night 4 dpo and had some pinching yesterday. I've been really moody as well and my appetite is really good. Normally I loose my appetite a few days before AF. Still having mostly watery cm and can most of the time see white, thicker cm when I have to do #2. I felt nausea this morning but can't tell if it was because of the heat (there's a heat wave here) or if it's because of something else. Still have the occasional breast pain every day. We'll see, if AF doesn't show by the 28th I may very well test:happydance:
> 
> Ooh, sounds promising! FX!Click to expand...

Yeah I think so to :) If I don't get my :bfp: I'll be really pissed as I'll feel like my body has been teasing me extra much this cycle :growlmad:

Still no metal taste yet but I first got that at 14 dpo during my chemical so there's still time. Haven't had any pulling feeling at my navel like last time but there have been some strange sensations close to or at it. We'll see what happens, it'd be a great birthday present for DH if I got my :bfp: this cycle :happydance:


----------



## twinkie2

I've got everything crossed for you Kat! I hope I can add you to the bfp list super soon!! We need a few more before the month ends, so you may as well be one, right! ;)


----------



## KatO79

twinkie2 said:


> I've got everything crossed for you Kat! I hope I can add you to the bfp list super soon!! We need a few more before the month ends, so you may as well be one, right! ;)

Thanks twinkie:hugs: I'll let you know whatever the result is. If it's AF I'll be venting a bit while I give the news so I'm asking for a pardon in advance :haha:


----------



## twinkie2

Vent away, we've all been there!!! So few actually get bfps on their first cycle trying (although sometimes it seems like it happens all the time). That is the point of thread, but I really hope you get to put your party pants on this time and not need a vent....well maybe except to complain about all the symptoms you are getting :haha:


----------



## canadabear

Kat: your symptoms sound fantastic!! Sending :dust: your way!! 
AFM: still no signs of AF. Still a lot of cramping and lower back pain. :shrug: lots of creamy cm and cervix high and closed. Thinking of testing again on sat. Though ff is telling me AF us due on 28th and to test on the 5th??? Don't think u want to wait that long.


----------



## smiley4442

10 dpo not a whole lot to report. Still have a negative IC and still have creamy cm. Sometimes it's watery too. My temp did go up .4 degrees this morning and its the highest temp I've had in the tww. Not sure if that means anything or not. I've been having a lot of heartburn lately even when I don't eat anything and slightly nauseated. FF moved my AF date to Friday when I o'd early. So I'm not sure if AF will be here Friday or next Thursday when it originally was. So we will see.


----------



## KatO79

twinkie2 said:


> Vent away, we've all been there!!! So few actually get bfps on their first cycle trying (although sometimes it seems like it happens all the time). That is the point of thread, but I really hope you get to put your party pants on this time and not need a vent....well maybe except to complain about all the symptoms you are getting :haha:

Actually this is my 11th cycle trying but thanks, here's hoping for something positive :dust:




canadabear said:


> Kat: your symptoms sound fantastic!! Sending :dust: your way!!
> AFM: still no signs of AF. Still a lot of cramping and lower back pain. :shrug: lots of creamy cm and cervix high and closed. Thinking of testing again on sat. Though ff is telling me AF us due on 28th and to test on the 5th??? Don't think u want to wait that long.

Thank you canadabear, here's some dust for you too :dust:


----------



## twinkie2

Kat-I guess that came out wrong, I just meant that we all keep doing this month over month, while a very few lucky few get it on the first try.


----------



## KrissyB

Canada - If you haven't been using FF for that long, it tells you to test like 18 dpo or something ridiculous to "reduce the risk of false negative results" or whatnot. LOL forget that :haha:

Smiley - OOOOH! FXed you're going tri-phasic! That would definitely be a good sign! Any IC pics? There are some ladies around with incredible squinting skills (unfortunately I am not one of them lol).

Lots of :dust: all around - There's still plenty of time for more :bfp:s this month!


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy-not sure what a triphasic is lol. No pics I threw them away. I will take one tomorrow.


----------



## KrissyB

smiley4442 said:


> Krissy-not sure what a triphasic is lol. No pics I threw them away. I will take one tomorrow.

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/qt/triphasic_chart.htm

Basically another upward shift in temp COULD be from increased progesterone which COULD be from an impending :bfp:! Not a sure thing, but an exciting thing to see all the same!


----------



## hunni12

So I do not know which day to count as my O date, monday i noticed the ewcm and my cervix was high and yesteday I had the glob the of ewcm in the morning and by night it was gone and today my cervix is back down low and cm is white and sticky, Should I count today as 1 dpo just in case?


----------



## smiley4442

Awesome. Guess we will see.


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - I'd probably say today was 1 dpo just to be on the conservative side, but this is where the temping definitely comes in handy the most. I don't check my cervix - so I don't really know how to gauge those symptoms

AFM - I am just having one of those want to scream and shout and punch a pillow and cry and then scream and shout some more kind of days.... In a word, hormonal :haha:. Too many things have just been piling up lately and I'm starting to crack I think. I've just got to hold it together until the weekend and then I'll be at the beach for a week :shipw:


EDIT : Sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy-rant away! crossing my fingers you figure something out.


----------



## hunni12

Rant away krissy!!

Yep so my breasts are achy, pretty sure I o'd so ima count today as 1 dpo. Any one still get stomach cramps after O?

Btw I had to stop temping because I was sick for maybe a week and it was effecting my temps :(


----------



## KatO79

twinkie2 said:


> Kat-I guess that came out wrong, I just meant that we all keep doing this month over month, while a very few lucky few get it on the first try.

Oh ok thought you meant something else:dohh: 

Yeah I'm happy for people like that but they make things harder for us that take longer. Many people who've never had fertility issues and have never known enough people with them don't seem to always understand why it takes some people longer, especially if it takes longer than 3 or 4 months. My MIL is clueless since she had an easy time with her 3 plus my soon to be ex SIL had her 2 easily and I'm sure my MIL thinks it's my fault things are taking so long. Would love to tell her it looks like her son's sperm issues are the problem but won't, at least not until we get a referral if we need it in the end:nope: DH's friends I think are the same and don't understand, the one couple who needed IVF being the only ones who get it but we don't see them very often.


----------



## Loobs

I'm out ladies. Onto August! x


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry loobs - that sucks x


----------



## smiley4442

11 DPO today. Didn't test just didn't feel it this morning. Huge drop in temp this morning. Still above cover line. But expect AF anyday.


----------



## KrissyB

Uggggh, still BFNs but still post O temps.... Any thoughts on what's causing that? Maybe I'm just getting sick or something... :shrug:


----------



## havingmyfirst

Af due the 29th.... waiting is really annoying.... I know we all know that, but I am just saying it here because if I say it anymore to my DH I think he will be more annoyed than me! LOL


----------



## bluefish1980

Krissy, I am on CD 3 and my temps are still way up above what was my coverline. However, this is quite common for me.


----------



## KrissyB

Blue - I was willing to thinking nothing of it while I still had AF.... but she's fully gone now, no hints of spotting today - and the temps are still up (cd6).


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> Blue - I was willing to thinking nothing of it while I still had AF.... but she's fully gone now, no hints of spotting today - and the temps are still up (cd6).

this may be a silly question, but how come FF doesn't restart your chart from CD1 and instead just continues it on the end of the previous cycle?


----------



## KrissyB

Jump - LOL That's because you happened to check it when I forced a merge to take a look at what this would look like on one chart and look at the "Chart like yours" searches :blush:


----------



## jumpingo

oh, okay. oops:haha:


----------



## manifestmama

Hello Ladies! Brand new to forum today, I'm on 11dpo with BFN w 2 tests, one FRER one CBE this morning. AF due this Sun-Wed (I have 28-30 day cycles). Have had spotting brown, rust and bright red since 6dpo, passed clot or tissue on 8dpo (IB?) and still spotting bright and rust red today but much less quantity than before. LOTS of symptoms I've never had before - dizziness, hot/cold, cramping, tired, waking in middle of night, sore boobs, nipple twinges, SO EMOTIONAL, indigestion, hunger. Symptoms are retreating now so NO IDEA what is going on. Will test Sunday but going out of my mind!! Any thoughts? The spotting is throwing me for a real loop and I feel crazy! :wacko:


----------



## caringo

KrissyB said:


> Jump - LOL That's because you happened to check it when I forced a merge to take a look at what this would look like on one chart and look at the "Chart like yours" searches :blush:

How do you do the "chart like yours" searches?? That would be helpful!



manifestmama said:


> Hello Ladies! Brand new to forum today, I'm on 11dpo with BFN w 2 tests, one FRER one CBE this morning. AF due this Sun-Wed (I have 28-30 day cycles). Have had spotting brown, rust and bright red since 6dpo, passed clot or tissue on 8dpo (IB?) and still spotting bright and rust red today but much less quantity than before. LOTS of symptoms I've never had before - dizziness, hot/cold, cramping, tired, waking in middle of night, sore boobs, nipple twinges, SO EMOTIONAL, indigestion, hunger. Symptoms are retreating now so NO IDEA what is going on. Will test Sunday but going out of my mind!! Any thoughts? The spotting is throwing me for a real loop and I feel crazy! :wacko:

Hmm, the spotting sounds promising!! I hope this is your month! And welcome :)


----------



## manifestmama

caringo, thank you, I will take all the support I can get - this TWW thing is hell! <3


----------



## havingmyfirst

Oh I have had acid... really annoying acid in the middle of the night. Is that a symptom of early pregnancy?


----------



## KrissyB

caringo said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Jump - LOL That's because you happened to check it when I forced a merge to take a look at what this would look like on one chart and look at the "Chart like yours" searches :blush:
> 
> How do you do the "chart like yours" searches?? That would be helpful!Click to expand...

It's under Analysis -> Comparing to the Community :)
But try to keep in mind that since most of the charts on FF are going to be ovulatory not pregnancy, the results can be a little misleading


----------



## hunni12

Only 2 dpo and got sore achy breasts already man this go b a long tww


----------



## jumpingo

KrissyB said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Jump - LOL That's because you happened to check it when I forced a merge to take a look at what this would look like on one chart and look at the "Chart like yours" searches :blush:
> 
> How do you do the "chart like yours" searches?? That would be helpful!Click to expand...
> 
> It's under Analysis -> Comparing to the Community :)
> But try to keep in mind that since most of the charts on FF are going to be ovulatory not pregnancy, the results can be a little misleadingClick to expand...

caringo, did you find it?

from my computer i just did a search for charts like mine, with a CD10 O date then you can choose keywords from a dropdown menu, so i put "negative HPT before a positive HPT" and it's so horrible!! every 10 charts or so there will be someone who didn't get a positive until 16DPO, but everyone else had BFP by (if not before) 14DPO. i was hoping to hold out until 14DPO, but looking at those charts just makes me want to test early!!:dohh: am only 6DPO right now, so still a bit to wait but aaahhhhhh:wacko::help::haha:


----------



## caringo

I did but it didn't really help 
Hold out girl, you can do it!! :wink:

CD 47 for me and getting brown stringy discharge the last few days. A whole bunch of creamy tonight too...took a test tonight and BFN. I had hoped it was leftover blood from implantation, but I'm thinking it may just be pre-AF. If it's her I hope she comes quickly!!


----------



## Jspencer

just wanted to get some insight on my situation i got going on lol. so my LMP was july 1st took clomid days 3-7, i started off having slight headaches, gas, and breast tenderness with weird nipple sensation off and on. then this AM i woke up with a sore scratchy throat and mild back and abdominal cramps. looking for some advice from other TTC women


----------



## Jspencer

jumpingo said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Jump - LOL That's because you happened to check it when I forced a merge to take a look at what this would look like on one chart and look at the "Chart like yours" searches :blush:
> 
> How do you do the "chart like yours" searches?? That would be helpful!Click to expand...
> 
> It's under Analysis -> Comparing to the Community :)
> But try to keep in mind that since most of the charts on FF are going to be ovulatory not pregnancy, the results can be a little misleadingClick to expand...
> 
> caringo, did you find it?
> 
> from my computer i just did a search for charts like mine, with a CD10 O date then you can choose keywords from a dropdown menu, so i put "negative HPT before a positive HPT" and it's so horrible!! every 10 charts or so there will be someone who didn't get a positive until 16DPO, but everyone else had BFP by (if not before) 14DPO. i was hoping to hold out until 14DPO, but looking at those charts just makes me want to test early!!:dohh: am only 6DPO right now, so still a bit to wait but aaahhhhhh:wacko::help::haha:Click to expand...

Can i get your opinion: so my LMP was july 1st took clomid days 3-7, i started off having slight headaches, gas, and breast tenderness with weird nipple sensation off and on. then this AM i woke up with a sore scratchy throat and mild back and abdominal cramps. looking for some advice from other TTC women :wacko:


----------



## Mintastic

Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.


----------



## caringo

Mintastic said:


> Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.

Hmm...that would be really early for AF! Unless you maybe got your O date wrong...is it red, pink, or brown?


----------



## Mintastic

caringo said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.
> 
> Hmm...that would be really early for AF! Unless you maybe got your O date wrong...is it red, pink, or brown?Click to expand...

I was using digital OPks so I don't think it is wrong???
Tough to tell the color as I use unbleached to - maybe brown with a bit of dark red mixed in? Will wait for some to land on a pad and report back.
I am sure you are waiting on the edge of your seats - lol!


----------



## caringo

Mintastic said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.
> 
> Hmm...that would be really early for AF! Unless you maybe got your O date wrong...is it red, pink, or brown?Click to expand...
> 
> I was using digital OPks so I don't think it is wrong???
> Tough to tell the color as I use unbleached to - maybe brown with a bit of dark red mixed in? Will wait for some to land on a pad and report back.
> I am sure you are waiting on the edge of your seats - lol!Click to expand...

Hmm, I'd say there's a better chance of it being implantation then!! I mean....if you have a 6-7 day luteal phase then there's a problem! lol :) 

We so are! Well I am anyways! :haha:


----------



## manifestmama

caringo said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.
> 
> Hmm...that would be really early for AF! Unless you maybe got your O date wrong...is it red, pink, or brown?Click to expand...
> 
> I was using digital OPks so I don't think it is wrong???
> Tough to tell the color as I use unbleached to - maybe brown with a bit of dark red mixed in? Will wait for some to land on a pad and report back.
> I am sure you are waiting on the edge of your seats - lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I'd say there's a better chance of it being implantation then!! I mean....if you have a 6-7 day luteal phase then there's a problem! lol :)
> 
> We so are! Well I am anyways! :haha:Click to expand...

I had spotting starting 6dpo, was creamy brown, then turned DARK brown with some rust red and there was a fair amount of it, then 8dpo still dark brown, passed some tissue, then became less and less and now just very light brown again on day 12dpo (today) and hardly any of it (I check my cervix so I don't wait for it to come out). Never enough for a tampon but some did get on my underwear and tissue. This morning: BFN with FMU and FRER. I am beyond frustrated, that had all the signs of IB. Yours sounds the same though! Maybe we both had IBs and we will know soon enough! I am still beyond confused, would have thought for sure I would have a BFP if the IB started 6dpo. GRRRR.


----------



## caringo

manifestmama said:


> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.
> 
> Hmm...that would be really early for AF! Unless you maybe got your O date wrong...is it red, pink, or brown?Click to expand...
> 
> I was using digital OPks so I don't think it is wrong???
> Tough to tell the color as I use unbleached to - maybe brown with a bit of dark red mixed in? Will wait for some to land on a pad and report back.
> I am sure you are waiting on the edge of your seats - lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I'd say there's a better chance of it being implantation then!! I mean....if you have a 6-7 day luteal phase then there's a problem! lol :)
> 
> We so are! Well I am anyways! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had spotting starting 6dpo, was creamy brown, then turned DARK brown with some rust red and there was a fair amount of it, then 8dpo still dark brown, passed some tissue, then became less and less and now just very light brown again on day 12dpo (today) and hardly any of it (I check my cervix so I don't wait for it to come out). Never enough for a tampon but some did get on my underwear and tissue. This morning: BFN with FMU and FRER. I am beyond frustrated, that had all the signs of IB. Yours sounds the same though! Maybe we both had IBs and we will know soon enough! I am still beyond confused, would have thought for sure I would have a BFP if the IB started 6dpo. GRRRR.Click to expand...

Oh man...yours sounds a lot like IB! Hmm...maybe just slow rise of hcg levels for us both! I hope so!!


----------



## DandJ

Hoping it's not AF for you Mint, Fx :)


----------



## caringo

Ladies, I know it's a long shot - but can I get your opinions over here?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2208781-evap-right.html


----------



## twinkie2

caringo-do you have any other tests? It's really hard to tell, and I know i'm seeing something there, I just can't tell if it has color to it or not.

Welcome Jspencer! I'm hoping someone will have some insight for you on this!!


----------



## canadabear

Caringo: I think I see something.. Do another!!! :dust:

AFM: still cramping no AF.. Testing tomorrow at 12dpo!


----------



## smiley4442

12 dpo today, negative test. Temp went up a little but not much. Still quite a bit over my cover line. FF moved my af date today when I O'd early. Based on my 11 day lp last month. No sign of af at all. No cramping, I usually cramp. My regular af was due wednesday. If it stays that way then my lp will be 16-17 days this month. Is that a normal lp or long? good or bad? Oh, and I've been getting chills for the last couple days since my dip. No temp or anything, anyone have that?


----------



## Mintastic

Manifest - that sounds so confusing.
Caringo - I can't tell but I am on mobile and outside in bad light.

AFM,
Not looking good? Blood made it onto a pad. Would categorize as light flow - more than spotting but not a lot. It is brown a little but mostly red - bad sign.

I am so worried that I had already implanted but gave myself a MC by taking ibuprofen yesterday - I know it was stupid - I wasn't thinking and wasn't really aware of the risk until I thought about it after.

I am also worried it is AF meaning extremely short LP which would suck.

I don't care about not getting a BFP on only my first/second cycle I just don't want to have a lp defect or have done something awful with the ibuprofen.

So worried.


----------



## Eidson23

:bfp: for us :) All my FX and :dust: to everyone still testing! And for everyone next month, and the month after! I'm sticking around these threads :)


----------



## caringo

twinkie2 said:


> caringo-do you have any other tests? It's really hard to tell, and I know i'm seeing something there, I just can't tell if it has color to it or not.

I have one more...but I think I'll wait til tomorrow morning!



canadabear said:


> Caringo: I think I see something.. Do another!!! :dust:
> 
> AFM: still cramping no AF.. Testing tomorrow at 12dpo!

Good luck testing! :)



smiley4442 said:


> 12 dpo today, negative test. Temp went up a little but not much. Still quite a bit over my cover line. FF moved my af date today when I O'd early. Based on my 11 day lp last month. No sign of af at all. No cramping, I usually cramp. My regular af was due wednesday. If it stays that way then my lp will be 16-17 days this month. Is that a normal lp or long? good or bad? Oh, and I've been getting chills for the last couple days since my dip. No temp or anything, anyone have that?

Oooh sounds good! Do you know for sure you had an 11 day LP last month? From what I've read LPs don't change (or, if they do maybe by a day?). So if you know for SURE you had an 11 day LP and you know for sure what day you ovulated this month, then I think you may be pregs!!



Mintastic said:


> Manifest - that sounds so confusing.
> Caringo - I can't tell but I am on mobile and outside in bad light.
> 
> AFM,
> Not looking good? Blood made it onto a pad. Would categorize as light flow - more than spotting but not a lot. It is brown a little but mostly red - bad sign.
> 
> I am so worried that I had already implanted but gave myself a MC by taking ibuprofen yesterday - I know it was stupid - I wasn't thinking and wasn't really aware of the risk until I thought about it after.
> 
> I am also worried it is AF meaning extremely short LP which would suck.
> 
> I don't care about not getting a BFP on only my first/second cycle I just don't want to have a lp defect or have done something awful with the ibuprofen.
> 
> So worried.

Awww...I really hope you didn't have a MC, or a short LP. Don't beat yourself up too much about the ibuprofen - you didn't do it intentionally! I'm sure it will all be ok. Keep us updated :)



Eidson23 said:


> :bfp: for us :) All my FX and :dust: to everyone still testing! And for everyone next month, and the month after! I'm sticking around these threads :)

Congrats Eidson! :)


----------



## manifestmama

caringo said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caringo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Well...hmmmm....I am probably out? I think I have AF. It seems like too much for IB... I am only 6-7dpo though. Don't know what to think.
> 
> Hmm...that would be really early for AF! Unless you maybe got your O date wrong...is it red, pink, or brown?Click to expand...
> 
> I was using digital OPks so I don't think it is wrong???
> Tough to tell the color as I use unbleached to - maybe brown with a bit of dark red mixed in? Will wait for some to land on a pad and report back.
> I am sure you are waiting on the edge of your seats - lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, I'd say there's a better chance of it being implantation then!! I mean....if you have a 6-7 day luteal phase then there's a problem! lol :)
> 
> We so are! Well I am anyways! :haha:Click to expand...




Mintastic said:


> Manifest - that sounds so confusing.
> Caringo - I can't tell but I am on mobile and outside in bad light.
> 
> AFM,
> Not looking good? Blood made it onto a pad. Would categorize as light flow - more than spotting but not a lot. It is brown a little but mostly red - bad sign.
> 
> I am so worried that I had already implanted but gave myself a MC by taking ibuprofen yesterday - I know it was stupid - I wasn't thinking and wasn't really aware of the risk until I thought about it after.
> 
> I am also worried it is AF meaning extremely short LP which would suck.
> 
> I don't care about not getting a BFP on only my first/second cycle I just don't want to have a lp defect or have done something awful with the ibuprofen.
> 
> So worried.

If it is short LP there are plenty of things you can do to lengthen it! Sorry if I'm not up on previous posts, but any plan to chart? I have hard times with temps (too erratic) so I just chart with days and CM/CV but after 10 years I know how things will roll and know my LP...

I have never heard of Ibuprophen having an impact on such things. It really has more to do with hormone levels. Lots of things can thin blood but that should not impact implantation. Either it is a viable environment in the uterus or it is not. Ibuprophen tends to impact your liver and stomach more than anything. I would not worry about that!

In my obsessive search for IB information I have found many women who experience all types of bleeding, both early on and once pregnant and have zero issues. I know it is so frustrating as we just want to know - it seems like in our modern age we should have more answers but it is so true that everyone is different. My mother thought she had her period twice (brown and red blood) and then found out she was 3mo pregnant with me, but this is before we knew as much as we do now and have TTC forums!! :thumbup: Its so hard to find peace and not just make ourselves crazy with the guessing/speculating!! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi can i join 8dpo & will be testing tmrw am i too late for the thread? Sixth cycle ttc #2 followed smep this cycle & used preseed too cd29 today although my cycles normally range frm 28/31 days mostly 28/29 but this cucle ovulated later on cd21 usually ovukate cd15-17 so been a long cycle for me just need to know now either way

Excuse my spelling errors lol using iphone


----------



## twinkie2

welcome mom2sam, definitely not too late!

:wohoo: Eidson!! Another bfp!


----------



## Mintastic

Hi mom2sam - fx for your test tomorrow!

AFM, thanks ladies! I guess all I can do now is relax and wait since it is out of my control right now. Then if it is AF yes, I will temp next month.


----------



## RonnieV

Hey ladies....so I'm having cramps and I am spotting blood, I'm thinking I am out....it's 9dpo so that puts me back at 26 day cycle?!? So confused by this, gotta wait till it flow


----------



## Mintastic

RonnieV said:


> Hey ladies....so I'm having cramps and I am spotting blood, I'm thinking I am out....it's 9dpo so that puts me back at 26 day cycle?!? So confused by this, gotta wait till it flow

Stupid confusing bleeding.
I am going crazy with bleeding at only 6-7dpo! 
At least you are only spotting - still some hope?


----------



## manifestmama

RonnieV said:


> Hey ladies....so I'm having cramps and I am spotting blood, I'm thinking I am out....it's 9dpo so that puts me back at 26 day cycle?!? So confused by this, gotta wait till it flow

Aaarrggh so frustrating, I so get it!!! Best I can figure it, early spotting a few days before period is old blood. Possibly low progesterone. Spotting a week before period is either implantation bleeding or severe hormonal issues but usually one would experience extremely erratic cycles.

I'm totally overanalyzing my symptoms because, well, isn't that what we all do when TTC and TWW!!??? but I'm also training to be a health coach and doula/midwife and I'm so frustrated by the lack of answers and disregard for real experiences from a large poll of women. 

It is all so emotional - could be AF, could be BFP and all we can do is support each other. So, 9dpo, have heard countless stories of that being the one, and of that being AF. BOOOO. Much support...


----------



## RonnieV

That's what I'm thinking....hoping it doesn't flow....the tricks this witch will play....ain't cool at all....and I made a mistake,I meant to say earlier that it would be a 24 day cycle.....smh...anxiety is definitely setting in


----------



## caringo

Ronnie, hope it's good and not bad news for you!

Do you ladies ever get red, painful nipples before AF? My left nipple is really sensitive, red, shooting pains occasionally, almost looks like it's close to bleeding! Anyone ever get this??


----------



## hunni12

Been cramping since O...

but what's up ladies?


----------



## smiley4442

Carigo- by my temps and ff last month my lp was 11 days with AF arriving on the 12th. I O'd 5 days sooner this month so I just assumed my lap would be longer. Good luck with the nipple thing. I don't have any experience with that .


----------



## canadabear

Eidson23 said:


> :bfp: for us :) All my FX and :dust: to everyone still testing! And for everyone next month, and the month after! I'm sticking around these threads :)

Congrats!! :yipee: and :happydance: just so so happy for you both!! :flower:

AFM: testing tomorrow!! So excited but worried! Still cramping but everything else looking great! Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## RonnieV

Well gals,I'm out, the flow is here....so disappointed,mainly because I went from 26 days to 30, now 24 days???? I gotta see my doctor ASAP


----------



## caringo

Oh darn! That is pretty odd and a very short cycle...def get yourself checked out!


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry Ronnie :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Sorry Ronnie


Hey ladies so I am anywhere between 4-6dpo on the 23rd my temp was 97.84, yesterday it was 97.95 and today it was 98.44, i mean is that normal for it to be so high this morning


----------



## smiley4442

Temp dropped this morning and I'm cramping AF will be here soon. Not sure if we will be able to try next month. My mammogram is scheduled around o day unless it changes again.


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> Sorry Ronnie
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so I am anywhere between 4-6dpo on the 23rd my temp was 97.84, yesterday it was 97.95 and today it was 98.44, i mean is that normal for it to be so high this morning

Mine jumped like that this month.


----------



## hunni12

Really smiley? Have you noticed any cramps or spotting

I just started having some light cramps at the bottom of my stomach


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry Ronnie. Full flow hit me as well.
I will be moving on to August thread although may not even test in Aug - just have to very carefully track and see if crazy 6-day lp happens again. 

Fx for everyone still in it for July!


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry to hear that Mint. I had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## smiley4442

Sorry Ronni and mim I'm right there with you. She showed up right as predicted.


----------



## hunni12

I feel so alone now:(


----------



## Lil Mama Bear

10dpo today and tested with fmu on a surepredict test. Those are supposed to be 10miu tests so I'm feeling a bit discouraged. Even though my rational side says it's too early to count myself out - ah who am I kidding. WHO is actually rational during the tww?! 

Hugs to those that had a visit from AF. Here's to kicking that B to the curb next month!


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni didn't have any cramping.


----------



## hunni12

Yes bear 10 dpo, but no one is rational in tww haha

Yeah my cramps are like pressure cramps sooo uncomfortable


----------



## KatO79

I'm 13 dpo today and waiting to see if AF comes within the next couple of days. Don't want to test before to avoid disappointment. 

If she's a no show by the 28th, I'll be testing :happydance: Still hoping to give DH a :bfp: As an extra birthday present:happydance:


----------



## Mintastic

Fx for you Kat!


----------



## Mom2sam

9dpo tested today morning & bfn boo will test again tmrw


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry to those who got af think were meant to have May babies hehe i'l be joining you in August testing thread too as cramping today usually do 2/3 days before af


----------



## caringo

Dang it Mint :( so sorry! Hope you can figure some things out in Aug!

Hunni, I'm still waiting for AF as well!


----------



## KatO79

Thank you Mintastic:hugs:

I'm really hoping since MIL bought pretty much the same present as I did for DH:growlmad: Would be nice to give him something now she can't: a :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## RonnieV

Good luck ladies still in waiting fx'd for you
I am going to the August thread, as I am on CD3,but it is going away ?!? Strange body of mine, never had this happen before....smh


----------



## atleastthree

I'm out this month -AF arrived early this morning...


----------



## Lil Mama Bear

So sorry atleastthree :(

Is anyone testing today? 

Kat, it was my hubby's bday yesterday and I tried giving him a BFP too. For a little while we both thought we saw a very very faint line with the afternoon test... But I'm thinking if I have told it just right to see it then I probably shouldn't count it haha

Best wishes ladies!


----------



## Lil Mama Bear

Ronnie, that's a really quick AF visit! Were you on any meds this cycle?


----------



## twinkie2

So sorry to everyone that got AF, wishing the best of luck for August!


----------



## RonnieV

Lil mama....I have been taking complex b vitamin, so I think that might have contributed?!!


----------



## canadabear

:bfn: for me ladies.. AF hit me 2 hours after testing :dohh: on to august now... Temping has really helped me understand my body so will continue with it this month.


----------



## jumpingo

canadabear said:


> :bfn: for me ladies.. AF hit me 2 hours after testing :dohh: on to august now... Temping has really helped me understand my body so will continue with it this month.

the same thing happened to me last month:dohh:


----------



## snoodz

Hey, please include me on this one... I'm still waiting for AF to arrive, I have some symptoms but I'm so determine to test until the last days of this month. lol... I'm already 4 days late still it doesn't mean I'm not gonna get AF anytime soon. WISH ME LUCK! hopefully this is my month. ahhhhh


----------



## jumpingo

snoodz said:


> Hey, please include me on this one... I'm still waiting for AF to arrive, I have some symptoms but I'm so determine to test until the last days of this month. lol... I'm already 4 days late still it doesn't mean I'm not gonna get AF anytime soon. WISH ME LUCK! hopefully this is my month. ahhhhh

4 days late?! impressive you've waited that long! are you planning to test soon??

i thought i was out for july because AF got me back in early july, but looks like i'm sitting on the edge of july and august now. am trying to wait to test (am only 9DPO) but want to so badly! i'm sure i'll end up testing before august gets here.:blush::dohh:


----------



## havingmyfirst

Im out. AF due tomorrow but couldn't resist and tested yesterday. BFN! So off to join in with August testers.


----------



## KatO79

Ok so I should have gotten AF yesterday or today so I tested this morning with a Wondfo : :bfn: :( Not even an evap or anything:shrug:

I'm thinking I'm out since it's 15 dpo today and maybe AF is just late but then it's been a really odd cycle for me:nope: My uterus is normally sore when AF is getting really close but it hasn't gotten sore yet. Very strange. I can't do anything but wait 1 week and see if AF shows up. If not, I'll test again and take things from there. When AF shows up, I'll update both here and in macy 's August thread to which I'll join.

Update: tried taking my temp and it was 37.12 degrees celsius, so pretty high for me. My temp from previous experiences isn't much affected by much like walking a bit before. If AF was on her way I'd be around 36.60 or lower, AF usually hits when I'm around 36.30 or lower. Could my temp be artificially that high because of the heat wave? I'm officially confused :confused:


----------



## manifestmama

Hello ladies, I'm out as well. :hugs: to those in the same boat!

AF arrived yesterday morning right on schedule (day 28), which means I have to figure out what that wacky spotting from 6dpo on was all about. I might have just messed things up with trying progesterone cream the cycle before and then taking Dong Quai. Oh well, better call doc, but this cycle I'm going to actually use my Ovacue and do temping again. Onto August thread! :thumbup:


----------



## MolGold

Aw, sorry for the ladies caught by AF :hugs:

AFM, Halfway through TWW today ( 12 day LP!) .. have to contain myself to test


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome snoozd!

so sorry for all those that got AF :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Can't decide if I should just join the August thread anyway even though AF is a no show and doesn't show any sign of coming anytime soon:shrug:


----------



## Mintastic

Kat - I have never used wondfos - how sensitive are they?
Is your AF usually right on time? Has anything else happened this month that could have delayed it like travel or an illness?


----------



## KatO79

Mintastic said:


> Kat - I have never used wondfos - how sensitive are they?
> Is your AF usually right on time? Has anything else happened this month that could have delayed it like travel or an illness?

I'm actually not sure, I think 25 mlU/ml:shrug: It was a blue handled one, not a pink handled if that helps. I can't buy FRERs in this country. 

Yes it is, that's what's so weird. I've never been late before I took the pill at age 25 (so regular from age 13 to 25) or since I stopped taking them back in the end of September last year at age 34. The one time I was late was due to the chemical but I never did get a bfp to confirm since I was planning to test what would have been 18 dpo but started bleeding watery blood at 17 dpo. I had many symptoms before the bleeding though eg. metallic taste, pain at navel, pain in breasts ect.

No travel or illness.


----------



## DandJ

I'm out :cry:


----------



## twinkie2

DandJ said:


> I'm out :cry:

I'm so sorry hun!


----------



## JessicaMarie

can you ladies tell me what you think?? These showed up at right around 10 min...but I hear blue tests are terrible for evaps??

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo37.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo38.jpg

Thanks!!


----------



## twinkie2

Well I definitely see it, but it doesn't look like it has any color. Can you get your hands on a frer or a pink dye test? Hard to really say, maybe it will be a better line in another day or two. FX!


----------



## Eidson23

Ugh....blue dye tests are the WORST! I honestly wouldn't call it on a blue dye test unless it was blazing. I'd definitely try and get a pink dye test and retest. FX!

Edit: I got two like that our first cycle, was very happy and excited and our hopes got smashed when AF arrived.


----------



## dove830

ITA... I definitely see something, but would want either a pink dye or a digi. Good luck!!


----------



## JessicaMarie

thanks ladies, I only got blue because I was quickly running into the grocery store with my 2 and 4 year olds (so clearly they are ticking time bombs!) and FRERs were $20 there, which seemed insane. I told myself not to even bother, but I couldnt resist! Ugh! This is almost worst than just not testing...

but one more thing, when I hold it up directly to the light, it is blue. Do blue tests leave blue evaps? I had a really weird line on an Answer test maybe 2-3 days ago. on the top and bottom of the line, it was unquestionably pink, but the rest looks like a colorless indent. it was SUCH a dark indent though, which I had never had with that brand. Wish I could just do blood counts at home!!!!


----------



## Eidson23

Yes, they can be blue. I was very frustrated with the CVS brand I got. I had faint lines on all three! Not saying yours couldn't be a faint bfp...I just wouldn't trust them at all. Here's mine if you want to see it. FX it gets darker! FRER is ridiculously expensive. The cheapest I've found them was $11 for two at HEB (which I'm sure they don't have in Vermont). Maybe Walmart has them cheaper?

Have you looked into ICs online? I bought a 50 pack of Sure Predict 10mIU for like $12 lol.


----------



## DentDoc16

I think my test looked like yours the day I got my BFP. The first test was the same Clear Blue one.. but I bought a FRER and took another test a few hours later and it was clearly + ... so I would say it's definitely possible that it's a + =)


----------



## Mintastic

Good luck Jessica! Try the 99¢/dollar store. Most have pretty good pink dye tests - for a dollar!


----------



## caringo

Well, figured I ought to test on the last day of July, just in case I'd get my BFP...no such luck! I did get a BFIndent though! :growlmad: Ah well...on to August :)


----------



## pinkturtle

I haven't been on here in exactly one month today apparently. Last month was pretty hard on me a lot happened including early mc. Well... I am now 7 days late today had what I believe to be IB. One tiny spot of brown, so small could barely be seen, and if I wasn't watching for AF I would have never noticed it. I am going to poas in the morning with FMU. Will be the first one this cycle.


----------



## pinkturtle

How do I find the August thread??


----------



## JessicaMarie

I am sorry for your loss- here is a link to one of the August threads that is pretty buzzing...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...es-symptom-spotting-girl-talk-poas-party.html


----------

